# Pfalztour am SO



## Froschel (6. November 2003)

Hi Gemeindemitglieder,

da ich am Sonntag wiedermal in die Pfalz kutsche, biete ich mal wieder meine Dienste als Tourenguide an. 
Ausflugsziel ist die Kalmit, oder etwas nördlicher das Weinbiet(nicht Weingebiet) .
Etliche Verköstigungsstationen werden wieder angefahren werden, damit keiner anfangen muß zu Plärren 
Strecke wird wie immer so um die 30 Km mit etwa 1000Hm sein auf meist technischen Trails.
Wetter is für den Sonntag schon gebongt. 

Abgefahren wird um 10 Ührchen bei ManMob ParkePlatze.

Also stei tjund

gruz BB


----------



## fez (6. November 2003)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *dabei *



.......Herrchen ohne 21Kg Bike......


----------



## fez (6. November 2003)

fährt die Anouk...

Ausserdem: wenn schon heavy - dann richtig :


----------



## Froschel (7. November 2003)

will denn der Rest das nette WE zu Hause verbringen, wenn`s sommerliche 13 Grad mit mächtig Sonneneinwirkung geben soll ???


----------



## Liwi (7. November 2003)

Jo mei ,

wenn ir jemand sagt wie weit des in der Palz ist  lass ich mit mir reden !

Liwi


----------



## fez (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Liwi _
> *Jo mei , wenn ir jemand sagt wie weit des in der Palz ist  lass ich mit mir reden !Liwi *



Falls Du damit meinst WIE (?) weit: ca. 35-40 min mit dem Auto


----------



## Wooly (8. November 2003)

Hi Jungs,

muß am Sonntag leider arbeiten und werde morgen eine kleine Runde drehen, viel Spaß in der Pfalz und trinkt ein Weizenradler für mich mit !!!


----------



## Der Schwimmer (8. November 2003)

Tach Männers, 

ich kanns noch nicht genau sagen.
Wenn ich da bin, bin ich da.

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## Froschel (8. November 2003)

@Fezini: fahrn wir mit deinem oder meinem Schüttler ?

@Schwimmer: aber vorsicht !!! bei Pfalz Trails ist potentielle Suchtgefahr !!!

@Marcus: nicht nur einen


----------



## fez (8. November 2003)

wärs einfacher - da müssen wir nicht den Hund auseinanderbauen und das Bike kann auch vorne liegenbleiben...

... hoffe bloss dass mein Knie morgen Ruhe gibt :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (9. November 2003)

ok bis gleich


----------



## Tourenjockel (9. November 2003)

ich durfte heute auch dabei sein !!!

KLICKT AUF MEINE GALERIE UM HÜBSCHESTE BILDCHEN ZU SEHEN

(Hää, wo bleibt denn der Galerie-Link ???)


Gruss Tourenjockel


----------



## fez (9. November 2003)

hatte leider meinen Helm vergessen und war deshalb nur schaumgebremst unterwegs. 

Solange Tourenjockels Galerie-Link nicht erscheint hier der Link zu seinen 
*Alben*


----------



## Froschel (10. November 2003)

ja, war seeehr klasse. Wetter hat 112%ig gestimmt, und die Trails waren wie üblich auch genial.
Mit von der Party waren der Fezlausbub, der Armin aus MA, Anuk und I.
Los gings bei Lambrecht Richtung Lampertstkreuz. Da hier wegen enormsten Massenaufläufen von Wanderern eine Weiterfahrt bevorzugt wurde, mußte man die erste Verpflegung um einiges verschieben.
Dann ging es über den Drachenfels mit ebenfalls überhöhten Wandereraufkommen zum Saupferch, wo`s dann endlich was zwischen die Kiefern gab. Hier zeigte sich auch ein mächtiges grinsen seitens Fezlausbub der endlich mal wieder zu seinen Lerberknödeln kam.
Doch dieses sollte ihm bald wieder vergehen da wir anschließend in die falsche Richtung weiterfuhren und die Dämmerung uns schon im Genick saß, ebenfalls das Nudelholz von Fez`s besseren Hälfe.
Teils den gleichen Weg wieder zurück wurden wir dann noch bei der letzten Abfahrt mit einem schönen Sonnenuntergang belohnt.

Freu mich schon auf nächste mal........

bis denno euer BB


----------



## Wooly (10. November 2003)

irgendwas mach ich falsch .... mein Gott war dasein geiles Wetter ... Neid Neid Neid


----------



## fez (10. November 2003)

singletrailz.de !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (10. November 2003)

mit so`nem knackigen Hintern


----------



## bluesky (10. November 2003)

"a.r.s.c.h." geil


----------



## Tourenjockel (10. November 2003)

... jetzt gehen wir eben den kleinen Umweg über die Signatur.

Gruss Tourenjockel


----------



## Triple F (10. November 2003)

Clever gemacht  !


----------



## Froschel (10. Januar 2004)

ist es so weit, der Sonntag steht vor der Tür. Wetter soll nur halb schlecht werden, also *kein Grund zum zuhause bleiben*. Erkundungsgebiet wie üblich, die Kalmit. 10.30Uhr geht`s ab K`he los. Werden wieder so um die 30 Km zusammenkommen(oder weniger), also eher was entspanntes. 
Wer dabei ????

gruß Der Froschel


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo Froschel,

obwohl ich riesig Böcke auf eine Pfalztour habe, hat mir mein holdes Eheweib heute morgen signalisiert, dass ich den morgen stattfindenen Brunch doch nicht wie geplant ausfallen lassen können werde. Als Argument wurde dann unter anderem vorgebracht, dass heute eh' das bessere Wetter wäre.
Also bin ich heute 2 Stunden gemütlich durch den Oberwald gerollt und habe mir die Ohren von meinem Kumpel Andreas fransig quatschen lassen. So richtig Spaß hat's keinen gemacht, aber ich muss ja auch erst wieder ein bisschen Kondition aufbauen, bevor ich mich an längere Touren (und mehr Höhenmeter) mache.

Also, sorry for that, ich fahre nicht mit. Wenn die nächste Tour ansteht, bin ich aber liebend gerne dabei.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ThorstenS (10. Januar 2004)

Hi Froschel,

bin dabei !!!

10h30 wo ? Mann-Mob ?

Hast Du noch Platz für ein Bike und Fahrer ? Wenn nicht, fahr ich !

Grüsse

ThorstenS


----------



## fez (10. Januar 2004)

Habe heute Abend den ersten Nightride übers Shorle gemacht (aber nichts gedroppt) - echt launig sowas !


----------



## Froschel (11. Januar 2004)

10.30 MannMob-Parkplatz.

Hab noch Platz im Auto !

bis denno


----------



## ThorstenS (11. Januar 2004)

Hi Froschel,

klasse !!!

Kann bei mir ein paar Minuten länger dauern. Beeile mich !

Bis dann

Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (12. Januar 2004)

LECHZE nach einem Bericht !

(Übrigens Bernhard - Umzug ist um 2-3 Jahre vertagt. Aber gebaut wird dort hinten trotzdem !)


----------



## Froschel (12. Januar 2004)

Hier nun ne kleine Ausfahrtsbeschreibung der gestrigen Tour.
Mit dabei waren der ThorstenS, Armin und meine Wenigkeit. Geregnet hats, wie ich wahrscheinlich niemand mehr erklären muß wie aus Eimern und es ist dann auch nicht ein Zipfelchen an uns trocken geblieben. Der Stimmung hat`s aber keinen Abbruch getan, vor allem nach dem obl. Weizenradler. Durchpflügt wurden von Maikammer aus die Kalmit, Totenkopf, Hellerhütte, Klausentalhütte und zurück nach Maikammer. Zum Schluß hatten wir mehr Schlamm auf den Hosen als auf dem Weg lag. So ca. 30KM, 900Hm und 4,5 Stunden(guter Schnitt,nicht wahr!!!)warnen es. 
Vielleicht kommt ja das nächste mal der ein oder andere Unerschrocken mit. 
Bis denno euer Froschel


----------



## ThorstenS (12. Januar 2004)

Bis auf : Scheen war's !!!

@Froschel : Gruss hab' ich heute morgen ausgerichtet.

Bis dann ...

ThorstenS


----------



## Froschel (3. Februar 2004)

letzten Sonntag mit Armin die Trails um Deidesheim unter die Stollen genommen hab, welche Landschaftlich wirklich genial, aber technisch eher leicht bis mittelmäßig einzustufen sind, dachte ich mir mal wieder die nördliche Kalmit   oder die Trails bei Bad Dürkheim   zu konsultieren. 
Konditonell wird`s wie immer eher gediegen.  
Los geht es wie immer so um 10.30 
Also, wer dabei ???


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wer dabei ???


ICH!  
Obwohl mir ein früherer Abfahrtszeitpunkt wg. besserer familienverträglichkeit lieber wäre.   Bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## han (3. Februar 2004)

Hi, seit ihr schon mal auf das Weinbiet hoch und dann über die Wolfsburg runter ins Tal. Dann zur Diskussion: auf den Totenkopf und runter nach NW Hambach.

ciao


----------



## fez (3. Februar 2004)

..., vielleicht bekomm` ich`s gedeichselt 

Gerade hat mir übrigend der DPD-Mann die Digi in die Hand gedrückt...

Gruss Frank


----------



## Froschel (3. Februar 2004)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, seit ihr schon mal auf das Weinbiet hoch und dann über die Wolfsburg runter ins Tal. Dann zur Diskussion: auf den Totenkopf und runter nach NW Hambach.
> 
> ciao


die Wolfsburg sagt mir grad nichts, aber in der Ecke bin ich eigentlich recht oft. Habt ihr aus dem Pfalzforum nicht Lust mitzuradln ?


----------



## han (3. Februar 2004)

auf die Kalmit oder Weinbiet?

Da ich mit dem Zug anfahre. Kann ich halt schlecht über Maikammer auf die Kalmit. Ich fahre meistens über das Kaltenbrunnertal hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (3. Februar 2004)

wir wollten von der Kalmit--Totenkopfhütte--Hellerhütte--runter ins Neusätter Tal(ist daß das Kaltenbrunnertal??)--Hohe Loog--
ist aber noch nichts konkretes


----------



## han (3. Februar 2004)

Wir könne auch andersrum auf die Kalmit bzw Hohe Loog. Sagt mir einfach Bescheid. Und ich schau mal, ob ich kann.

cu


----------



## Trailrider79 (3. Februar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade hat mir übrigend der DPD-Mann die Digi in die Hand gedrückt...
> 
> Gruss Frank


was hast du dir denn für eine gegönnt?
bei mir war's zu geburtstag und weihnachten zusammen ne sony dsc-p12


----------



## Wooly (3. Februar 2004)

Pfalz ..?? wo war denn das nochmal ??? PFALZ also jetzt doch nicht etwaaaaaa die PFAAAAAAAALLLLLZZZZZZ !!!!! Jippiiiiiii  !!!!! Herr Thiel mit Rad & Hund natürlich dabei ja issoch keine Frage ja was reden wir denn ja und überhaupt und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich klar machen wir !!!!!!


----------



## fez (3. Februar 2004)

war aber nach einem Monat kaptutt 
Leoder ist der Service bei Canon nicht gerade der Beste , es hat mehr als einen Monat gedauert bis das Ding repariert war...


----------



## Trailrider79 (3. Februar 2004)

was war denn futsch? elektronik, mechanik oder software?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (3. Februar 2004)

chip war kaputt. die Kamera funktioniert eigentlich superklasse, bin ganz begeistert. Kein Vergleich zu meiner vorherigen Digi Modell "Deutsches Museum"


----------



## Froschel (6. Februar 2004)

@Fezini: klappt das nu bei dir ? als kleinen Anreiz können wir ja dann bei der Sprungschanze kurz unterhalb der Kalmit vorbeirauschen, und ne kleine Hupf und Fotosession machen.


----------



## fez (6. Februar 2004)

... möchte Sonntag-Nachmittag etwas kulturelli mit meiner Grossen unternehmen - Kinderkino im Kommunalen Kino, Bad. Landesmuseum oder was weiss ich... 

Bin dann vormittags entweder an der Teufelsmühle oder bei Schneetreiben vielleicht eher am Shorle (habe Biol-Lasur  tonnenweise bekommen...)


----------



## Froschel (7. Februar 2004)

also Treffpunkt ist um 10.00Uhr Parkplatz MannMobilia.
Dann sind wir ca. um 11 Uhr an der Kalmit(Parkplatz ca.300m unterhalb der Klausentalhütte). Falls noch jemand von der Pfälzerfraktion dazustoßen will, kann man sich dort dann treffen.

Also bis denno, und Wetter wird bestimmt genial  

gruß Froschel


----------



## Wooly (7. Februar 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Also bis denno, und Wetter wird bestimmt genial



aber selbstverfreilich !!!


----------



## benno_hd (7. Februar 2004)

trefft ihr euch oben auf der Kalmit oder unten in Neustadt? ich würde dann nach Neustadt mit der S-Bahn kommen, nachdem bei uns in Heidelberg grad wenig geht.


----------



## Froschel (7. Februar 2004)

benno_hd schrieb:
			
		

> trefft ihr euch oben auf der Kalmit oder unten in Neustadt? ich würde dann nach Neustadt mit der S-Bahn kommen, nachdem bei uns in Heidelberg grad wenig geht.


Hi Benno,
wir treffen uns in Maikammer um ca.11Uhr bei der Klausentalhütte(ca.300m unterhalb ist ein Parkplatz) oder wir können uns auf der Kalmit(Wanderhütte) treffen da wären wir dann so etwa um 12 uhr.
gruß Froschel


----------



## benno_hd (7. Februar 2004)

Jetzt müsste ich nur noch die Hütte finden, ist leider auf meiner Karte nicht eingezeichnet, hat jemand da eine Beschreibung für mich?


----------



## Froschel (8. Februar 2004)

zwischen Maikammer und Diedesfeld geht ein Wanderweg mit Blauem Punkt richtung Kalmit. Ziemlich am Anfang nach den Weinbergen in auch gleich der Parkplatz und die Klausentalhütte.


----------



## Wooly (8. Februar 2004)

Soeben heimgekehrt ein Bericht für alle Daheimgegbliebenen und Warmduscher ... gestartet sind heute morgen Marcus, Luca, Bernhard, Stefan und Armin. Nach erstem Ansteuern der Kalmit mit verspäteter Kaffeaufnahme auf derselbigen Hütte ging es wie immer rauf und runter über die allseits bekannten und wie immer wunderschönen Pfalztrails.
Auch die wie immer hartnäckige Pfälzer Sonne lies sich durch einige kleinere Schneeschauer nicht davon abhalten, immer wieder zu scheinen. Es wurde getrailt, gehüpft und die Platte geputzt (Stefan, Photos bitte !!!). Bis dann aus heiterem Himmel das Unheil über die versammelten Northern Lights hereinbrach. 
Bei der letzten Abfahrt zum finalen Kalmitaufstieg und zum Leberknödelmanna rutschte Armin auf einer Wurzel weg, fing sich unglücklich ab und brach sich übel die linke Hand. Aus seinen wüßten Äußerungen war zu entnehmen, das es überaus schmerzhaft war. Also machte er sich zu Fuß zum nächsten Wanderparkplatz incl. Hütte auf, wir mit seinem Rad im Schlepptau hinterher. Zu allem Unglück fing es natürlich auch noch an zu graupeln, das es eine wahre Pracht war.
An der Hütte fand sich Gott sei Dank ein freundlicher Wandervereinsvorsitzender sofort bereit, Armin ins Krankenhaus nach Neustadt zu expedieren (die ham da eine hervorragende Gipserei ..), der Rest der Lights machte sich auf, durch jetzt immer heftiger werdenden Regen zu dritt mit 4 Fahrädern den Startparkplatz zu erreichen, was unter Erfrierungsverlust einiger Gliedmaßen und nass bis auf die Knochen dann auch gelang.
Dort verabschiedete sich Stefan Richtung Karlsruhe & Kinderfasching, während Bernhard und ich den armen Armin im Krankenhaus abholten, wo er gerade mit frischem Gips und wieder unter den Lebenden die Chirugie verlies.
Wir verfrachteten ihn anschließend nach Mannheim, wo er sich heute Abend gleich wieder ins Krankenhaus begeben darf, da der Trümmerbruch noch nach ein paar Platten & Nägeln schreit ...

So, meine Badewanne ist voll, allen noch einmal vielen Dank für die heldenhafte Tour und dem armen Armin einen Gruß nach Mannheim, Kopf hoch, in ca. 6 Wochen kannst du ja dann wieder mit in die Pfalz ;-)) 

hasta luego, Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (8. Februar 2004)

ach du schei**e, 
gute besserung nach mannheim an armin.
wo hat er sich denn die hand gebrochen? am handgelenk oder durch den mittelhandknochen? hört sich auf jeden fall übel an.

gruß jörg


----------



## benno_hd (8. Februar 2004)

gute besserung an den mit der gebrochenen hand.
nachdem ich gestern die hütte nicht gefunden hab hab ich heute keinen wecker gestellt, danach als ich eure nachrichten gelesen hab wars schon zu spät um die s-bahn zu erwischen


----------



## fez (8. Februar 2004)

Armin , gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir !


----------



## Wooly (8. Februar 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> wo hat er sich denn die hand gebrochen? am handgelenk oder durch den mittelhandknochen?



Handgelenk, Trümmerbruch. Aber mit Gips gelüstete es ihn schon wieder nach nem Bier und ner Kippe, die Pfälzer sind halt hart im Nehmen...


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Februar 2004)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Beileid und gute Besserung. Mit dem Wetter und dem Rest der Tour hast du ja nicht viel verpasst.

Mir gehts soweit wieder ganz gut, nachdem ich aus der Badewanne wieder raus war, hat mich meine Familie grad noch vor dem Eintritt in die Faschingshalle abgefangen. Da sind wir halt wieder heim zum Kaffe trinken.

Die Bilder werden grad hochgeladen. Ich hab' ein neues Album angelegt, das erschien mir das einfachste. Die Bilder reichen leider nur bis kurz vor dem Sturz von Armin, danach war alles wie verhext. das Wetter, was bis dahin noch ok war, schlug plötzlich um und wir mussten in einer totalen Pi**e zum Auto fahren. Bis vor dem Sturz hat mir die Tour aber einen riesen Spaß gemacht, nochmal herzlichen Dank an Armin und Froschel für das guiding. Ich werde noch zum richtigen Pfalz-Fan.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Stefan


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2004)

oder Christopher Street Day - das ist hier die Frage


----------



## Wooly (9. Februar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Schlumbeles Ball oder Christopher Street Day - das ist hier die Frage



also ich finde, man könnte es auch als Werbephoto für Reflektoraplikationen an Radkleidung benutzen   

aber was sachste zur Spaßmaschine, sensationell was


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2004)

ich würde sogar sagen - SENSATIONELL !

Schulze und Schulze

Ich kenne die Spassmaschine doch schon - damals in Todtnau, weisste noch ?  - aber trotzdem , sieht lecker aus !


----------



## Wooly (9. Februar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne die Spassmaschine doch schon - damals in Todtnau, weisste noch ?  - aber trotzdem , sieht lecker aus !



ach stimmt ja ... damals ... da war die Welt noch in Ordnung !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThorstenS (9. Februar 2004)

Von mir natürlich auch gute Besserung an den Armin aus Mannheim !!!

Bis zur nächsten Tour !

CYA

ThorstenS


----------



## Triple F (9. Februar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> oder Christopher Street Day - das ist hier die Frage




Was hat es mit der Platte putzen denn auf sich?   
Ja ich weiß, ich bin unwürdig 

@Armin:
Gute Besserung, aber wenn es mit Bier & Kippe paßt, ist die Heilung ja schon wieder im Gange...


----------



## Wooly (9. Februar 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat es mit der Platte putzen denn auf sich?
> Ja ich weiß, ich bin unwürdig



Bist ja auch noch nie in die Pfalz mitgefahren, aknnst du dann natürlich nicht wissen. Ist so eine Art Denkmal, ein Steinplatte im Boden, und jeder der vorbeikommt muß sie fegen und sich ins "Besenbuch" eintragen ... voll luschtig Täräää tärääää täräääääääää


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2004)

die Pfälzer ....


----------



## Froschel (25. März 2004)

die Platte zu putzen. Hat sich schon ne menge Laub und RehSchei$$e drauf angesammelt. Also sollten wir am Sonntag mal so richtig putzen gehn. Wo.....Kalmit natürlich   
Wetter wird, großes Indianerehrenwort, bärenstark. 
Also freunde des Housekeeping, lassed me ned henga.

gruß Froschel


----------



## fez (25. März 2004)

ich hätte eigentlich mehr Lust ENDLICH mal groovy durch die Teufelslöcher zu pflügen !
Habe deshalb zwecks Schnee im Original-TeufelsFred eine Anfrage an unseren Mann vor Ort gestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (26. März 2004)

hat doch jetzt die letzten Tage ab 500m das weisse Zeugs hingeschlabbert.
Nee,nee, da fahr ich doch lieber in die Pfalz in den Frühling


----------



## fez (26. März 2004)

hats da oben geschneit ? Na, da hab ich natürlich auch keinen Bock drauf. *Evtl. * bin ich dabei in der Pfalz


----------



## Don Stefano (26. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich dabei in der Pfalz


bin ich auch dabei!

Der Stunt-Jumper ist zur Erstinspektion, also wird die S/SM mit in die Pfalz dürfen.  
Nehmt ihr mich mit, obwohl ich in den Schwarzwald 'fremdgegangen' bin?  
Wer fährt sonst noch mit (Wooly, Thorsten, Schwimmer, Liwi, Schwarzspecht ....)?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Froschel (26. März 2004)

hi Stefan,
da ich am Samstag in Landau etwas feiern werde       und danach wahrscheinlich nicht mehr am öffentlichen Straßenverkehr teilnehmen sollte    , komm ich am Sonntag direkt zum Startplatz an die Kalmit  (Parkplatz Maikammer). Den Weg kennst du ja schon.
Treffpunkt 12.00 Uhr an der Kalmit ???


----------



## fez (26. März 2004)

Hi Stefan - Du hast das *EVTL.* übersehen.
Wollte eigentlich weniger Zeit investieren - sprich stadtnäher rumzugurken. Man könnte sich allerdings auch überlegen die Hinfahren-Zuschlagen-Abrauschen-Technik anzuwenden...


----------



## Triple F (26. März 2004)

Am SA fahre toure ich zur Re-opening Feier zum Mr.Bike nach Siff-Ciddey. Falls ich dann noch Bock auf Biken am SO habe, würde ich meine Pfalz-Entjungferung in Angriff nehmen....falls noch ein Platz frei ist...

Oder wir mach ne kleine Schwarzwald-Tour... 

Triple F


----------



## Speedbullit (26. März 2004)

Hi,

bin "leider" dieses Wochenende nochmal im Schnee und kann nicht mitfahren.

Bis zur nächsten Pfalz Tour. Will eventuell nächsten So nach Wildbad Fahren vielleicht sieht man sich.

soul long s


----------



## fez (26. März 2004)

wollte ich eigentlich auch hin - aber jetzt liegt meine grosse im Bett und meine Frau muss den ganzen Samstag arbeiten....  :-((

Sonntach eine Schwawarunde wäre auch nett... Kannst du mal Deine Fühler ausfahren - was sagen denn Deine Eltern zwecks Schnee in den Höhenlagen? Unser Mann im Krisengebiet, Dr. Thiel antwortet nämlich nichtmehr..., ich befürchte er ist von einer Lawine erwischt worden...


----------



## Don Stefano (26. März 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> komm ich am Sonntag direkt zum Startplatz an die Kalmit  (Parkplatz Maikammer). Den Weg kennst du ja schon.
> Treffpunkt 12.00 Uhr an der Kalmit ???


hallo Froschel,

klar kann ich zu dem Parkplatz kommen. Wenn ich den Weg noch wüsste  
Kannst du mir einen Kartenausschnitt ab Maikammer oder so mailen?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## nkwd (26. März 2004)

*@fez*
Dann spiel ich hier mal den "Zahn(arzt)ersatz" 
Hier bei uns liegt kein Schnee mehr. War gestern auch aufm Bernstein und da war so gut wie nix mehr. Klar, in paar dunklen Ecken findest nochn bissel aber ansonsten gilt das Prädikat SCHNEEFREI für den Nord-Schwarzwald
Hoffe, geholfen zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (26. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Mann im Krisengebiet, Dr. Thiel antwortet nämlich nichtmehr..., ich befürchte er ist von einer Lawine erwischt worden...



isjagutichbinatürlichsofortloskeineFragefürdenFeztuichalles .... jetzt mal keine unchristliche Hast, der Herr Thiel hat nächste Woche Musikmesse & Elchparty, deswegen hockt er auch den komletten Samstag&Sonntag mal wieder in staubigen Hallen rum, war dafür aber heute bei Prachtwetter auf der Badener Höhe und muß meinem Schwarzwälder Vorstreiter zustimmen, Schnee ist fast weg.
Ganz oben liegt noch ein wenig, habe aber auf der Rückfahrt ein prüfendes Auge über das Murgtal Richtung Teufelsmühle geworfen, keen Fetzen Schneee nienich ...

also Dann, viel Spaß an Alle und frohes Fahren, bis bald mal wieder


----------



## fez (26. März 2004)

Vielen Dank die Herren !

Dann werde ich am Sonntag kurzentschlossen die Teufelsmühle überrumpeln.
Ich wünsche euch viel Spass in der Palz !

Grüsse

Frank


----------



## Froschel (27. März 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Froschel,
> 
> klar kann ich zu dem Parkplatz kommen. Wenn ich den Weg noch wüsste
> Kannst du mir einen Kartenausschnitt ab Maikammer oder so mailen?
> ...



Autobahn Richtung Landau vorbei --->glaube es ist die erste Ausfahrt nach der Autobahnraststätte hinter Landau--->Ausfahrt Maikammer/Edenkoben--->in Maikammer ist Kalmit angeschrieben---->ca. 200m nach Ortsausgang ist der Parkplatz

cu am Sonndag 12 Uhr

---->Zeitumstellung !!!!


----------



## fez (29. März 2004)

Wo bleibt Ihr Bericht ? Die Northernlights-Bauträger warten bereits ungeduldig!

Haben Sie gestern die Bauabschnitts-Erkundung "Kalmit" durchgeführt ?
Ist der Rote Punkt bereits beim Forstamt beantragt ?


----------



## Froschel (29. März 2004)

Der Rote Punkt wurde noch nicht beantragt, wurde dafür aber befahren   
War gestern oberhammergenialwetterundallesdrumunddran. Stefan hat sich leider infiziert, und zwar mit dem gefürchteten Downhillervirus. Ja, jetzt ist es geschehen um ihn. 
Außerdem mußte ich feststellen, daß wir leider alles Weicheier sind, als wir gestern auf dem roten Punkt Downhill von der Hohen Loog runter eine schon etwas betagtere Dame, mit geliehenem Hardtail mit Gepäckträger sahen, die keine schwäche bei der Abfahrt zeigte   
Da mußten wir dann erstmal ein Weizenradler ansteuern.
Alles in allem war`s ein suuper Tag


----------



## Waldgeist (29. März 2004)

Hat die wohl einen Elektromotor an ihrem Rädle gehabt? So etwas ist mir vor ca. 2 Jahren widerfahren. Allerdings ging ihr unterwegs der Saft aus, schieben war dann angesagt!


----------



## Don Stefano (29. März 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan hat sich leider infiziert


ich bin halt dem Bernhard hinterhergefahren. Schließlich wollte ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden, dass ich nachher nicht weiss, wie der Weg weiter geht. Bernhard meinte dann zwar, dass ich dafür soo dicht auffahren müsste, aber sicher ist sicher ...   
Die S/SM hat doch einiges an Potential, was ich langsam beginne zu 'erfahren'. 180mm Federweg werde ich vorläufig nicht benötigen und ein Vanilla RC erscheint mir derzeit auch noch nicht angemessen (Wooly, da hat dir der Besuch des Postboten ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert?)
Immerhin habe ich dank des Tipps von StephaneW einen Vanilla R günstig ergattern können, danke für den Tip! (Wooly, machen wir hier ein Wettrüsten, oder was?).
Auf dem Nachhauseweg kam mir dann in einem kleinen Tal mit Bächlein des Öfteren ein 'Huuups' über die Lippen, weil da Jemand in diesen ansonsten recht flüssig (und zügig) zu befahrenden Trail ausser den Brücklein auch einige Treppchen eingebaut hat.
Die Tour war auf jeden Fall sehr lustig, sturzfrei und hat tierisch Spaß gemacht.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (30. März 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Die S/SM hat doch einiges an Potential, was ich langsam beginne zu 'erfahren'. 180mm Federweg werde ich vorläufig nicht benötigen und ein Vanilla RC erscheint mir derzeit auch noch nicht angemessen (Wooly, da hat dir der Besuch des Postboten ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert?)



schon, nur das ich natürlich als Schwotte nen billigen DMR 8 RC reingebaut habe ...  ... und ich auf die passenden Buchsen dann nochmal 2 Wochen warten mußte ...



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Nachhauseweg kam mir dann in einem kleinen Tal mit Bächlein des Öfteren ein 'Huuups' über die Lippen, weil da Jemand in diesen ansonsten recht flüssig (und zügig) zu befahrenden Trail ausser den Brücklein auch einige Treppchen eingebaut hat.



jajajajajaja streu nur Salz im in meine Wunden, mein persönlicher Lieblingstrail in der Pfalz und ich sitze hinterm Pult ichmachdadochwasfalschdesisdochgemeinmennoo ...


P.S. klar machen wir n Wettrüsten, wie wäre es denn mit ner Monster in den FSR


----------



## Trailrider79 (30. März 2004)

> P.S. klar machen wir n Wettrüsten, wie wäre es denn mit ner Monster in den FSR




damit dann die supermonster für dich zum toppen übrig bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (20. April 2004)

nachdem nun ausgiebig die Ärmchen trainiert wurden sind mal wieder die Beinchen dran,und da das Wetter am Sonntag so gigantisch gut werden soll, sollte man doch die Waden belasten und auch dem Magen seinen tribut zollen indem man ihn mit leckeren Leberknödel und Weizenradler füttert. Und danach den ein oder anderen Drop, damit alles gut durchgemischt wird.

Werde so um 10 Uhr losfahren.

Richtung Kalmit oder Weinbiet oder so......

Also wie sieht`s aus bei der Meute ........


----------



## han (20. April 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem nun ausgiebig die Ärmchen trainiert wurden sind mal wieder die Beinchen dran,und da das Wetter am Sonntag so gigantisch gut werden soll, sollte man doch die Waden belasten und auch dem Magen seinen tribut zollen indem man ihn mit leckeren Leberknödel und Weizenradler füttert. Und danach den ein oder anderen Drop, damit alles gut durchgemischt wird.
> 
> Werde so um 10 Uhr losfahren.
> 
> ...



Da sag ich doch mal zu. Aufs Weinbiet oder Kalmit hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust.

ciao


----------



## fez (20. April 2004)

bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. April 2004)

Am Sonntag sitz isch im Fliescher, ätsch! Wünsche viel Spaß!


----------



## Wooly (20. April 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich auch dabei



dito, 1x Zahnarzt, 1x Hund


----------



## Don Stefano (20. April 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich auch dabei


Mist, wieder nicht erster.  
Bei der erlesenen Gesellschaft will ich auch nicht verzichten.   Außerdem wäre mal wieder eine Genußtour angesagt nach den Hinterherhetzereien bei den letzten Ausfahrten mit Robert.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (22. April 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, wieder nicht erster.



aber hoffentlich auch nicht der letzte ... was ist los, der Rest des Nordens ausgestorben?


----------



## han (22. April 2004)

Was habt ihr den so vor? Wart ihr schon mal auf dem Weinbiet > Wolfsburg unterwegs?

ciao
aus der sonnigen Pfalz


----------



## Froschel (22. April 2004)

hab mal Verstärkung bei den Pfälzer Ureinwohnern angefordert.


----------



## Froschel (22. April 2004)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr den so vor? Wart ihr schon mal auf dem Weinbiet > Wolfsburg unterwegs?
> 
> ciao
> aus der sonnigen Pfalz



hab mir gedacht das Weinbiet oder Kalmit(wegen der höheren Versorgungsdichte  )
wenn wir im Weinbiet fahren, werden wir wahrscheinlich von Gimmeldingen starten. Die Strecke Weinbiet--->Wolfsburg ist klasse bin die das letzte mal gefahren. 
Vielleicht ist am Sonntag im Weinbiet ja nicht so viel Wandersvolk unterwegs wie an der Kalmit.


----------



## Speedbullit (22. April 2004)

hi,
ich muss mal wieder passen, da ich einen kumpel aus dem jungesellendasein verabschieden muss und daher aller voraussicht nach nicht in der lage sein werden ein rad geradeaus zu bewegen.
aber vielleicht kommt meine bessere hälfte zur verstärkung.

see ya s


----------



## han (22. April 2004)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich muss mal wieder passen, da ich einen kumpel aus dem jungesellendasein verabschieden muss und daher aller voraussicht nach nicht in der lage sein werden ein rad geradeaus zu bewegen.
> aber vielleicht kommt meine bessere hälfte zur verstärkung.
> 
> see ya s



Cool, dann könnte ich mit ihr mit der S-Bahn nach NW-Böbig fahren.


----------



## fez (23. April 2004)

Karlsruhe ManMob ?


----------



## Don Stefano (23. April 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Karlsruhe ManMob ?


ich will Zuhause abgeholt werden, bzw. werde ab 10:15 an der bekannten Ecke auf euch warten.  

BTW: Gibt es für irgend Jemanden (ausser mir) Restriktionen bzgl. Heimkehruhrzeit bzw. gibt es eine Zielzeit? Also Schlachtplatte rauf und runter essen muss ich nicht, denn ich bin ab 17:00 zum Grillen eingeladen.

Wieviele Autos werden benötigt?
Also ich zähl mal:

Froschel, Fez + Hund und Wooly + Hund treffen sich am ManMob und quetschen sich dort in den weissen Wal
skuehnen + evtl. Michael stoßen in Knielingen dazu
Pfälzer (Han + Freundin von Speedbullit) fahren mit der Eisenbahn
 hab' ich noch wen vergessen?
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (23. April 2004)

sollten wirs so machen um Hundekeilereien zu vermeiden:

Pfalzwinnetou Bernhard und Fez treffen sich am ManMob und kommen im im weissen Wal zu Dir nach Knielingen.
Wooly und Stephan fahren im Zahnarzt-VW, Wooly kommt direkt zu Dir. 

Was meinen die Beteiligten dazu ?

*Bernhard: wo und wann treffen wir uns in der Pfalz ? !!!*


----------



## han (24. April 2004)

die S-Bahn läuft um 10:53 in NW-Böbig ein. wir könne uns dort treffen und dann die Strcke nach Gimmeldingen zum einradeln benutzen. Aber wir müssten ca. 1 km durch die Stadt?!?!? WIe ist es dort mit den Hunden?
ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (24. April 2004)

ok, wir treffen uns 10 Uhrchen bei ManMob. Fahren dann alle gemeinsam(mit 1 oder 2 Autos) zum Stefan (liegt eh auf dem Weg), und dann treffen wir uns in Gimmeldingen beim Sportplatz hinten, da ist ein Großer Parkplatz. Den kann man nicht verfehlen nur die Straße ins Tal rein und dann Ortsausgang.
Wir sind dann so kurz vor 11 dort.
@Han: ich schick dir noch meine Telnr

@rest: wär natürlich prima wenn noch der ein oder andere Überaschungsgast dazustoßen würde

Bis denno



.


----------



## Wooly (24. April 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ok, wir treffen uns 10 Uhrchen bei ManMob. Fahren dann alle gemeinsam(mit 1 oder 2 Autos) zum Stefan (liegt eh auf dem Weg),



jenauso macher mers


----------



## Don Stefano (24. April 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Fahren dann alle gemeinsam(mit 1 oder 2 Autos) zum Stefan


Wie jetzt? 1 oder 2 Autos, ich muss ja wissen ob ich nur mit Bike oder mit Bike und Auto auf euch warten soll. Sonst könnt's mit 11:00 in Gimmeldingen etwas kanpp werden.

Wann kann ich meine Rückkehr avisieren? Davon hängts primär ab, ob ich spritsparend und umweltschonend im Sharan Platz nehmen kann oder luftverpestend und fossile Ressourcen unwiderbringlich verbrauchend mit dem eigenen Auto fahren muss.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (24. April 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kann ich meine Rückkehr avisieren? Davon hängts primär ab, ob ich spritsparend und umweltschonend im Sharan Platz nehmen kann oder luftverpestend und fossile Ressourcen unwiderbringlich verbrauchend mit dem eigenen Auto fahren muss.



Fez, wir können natürlich auch Luca hinten rein packen und ein Bike & Rucksack dazwischen stellen, dann können sie sich auch nicht essen ;-)) wiel so Weizenradler & Leberknödel Ausklang fände ich schon nett, und der Stefan könnte flitzen. Auf dem Rückweg haben wir ja eh nie Streß ;-))))


----------



## Froschel (24. April 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kann ich meine Rückkehr avisieren?
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



Das mit der Pfalz ist ja immer wie verhext, da sag ich ne Zeit wann`s zurück geht, und doch wird`s dann wieder später   
Und ein bißchen Leberknödel und so darf doch nicht fehlen


----------



## fez (24. April 2004)

ich würde gerne auch ca. 17.00 zurück sein - wie ich uns kenne klappt das eigentlich nie.... - wenn wir unsere Jause aber eher so um die _Mittagszeit_ zu uns nehmen könnte es ja vielleicht doch mal klappen !

Nehme vielleicht aber trotzdem Dein Auto mit - Du bist dann unabhängig falls doch nichts draus wird. 

Bis morsche


----------



## Trailrider79 (3. Mai 2004)

also, mein pfalz-debüt steht ja noch aus. ich bin am nächsten wochenende höchstwahrscheinlich mal wieder in NL-gefilden. hat jemand lust mir konditionsschwachem biker die pfalz-trails zu beackern?

gruß jörg


----------



## Wooly (3. Mai 2004)

Ich melde auch schon mal Interesse an ... allerdings bin ich am Samstag auf einer Hochzeit im Schwäbischen eingeladen, da mein Weib aber am Sonntag arbeiten muß, fahren wir am nächsten Morgen zurück. Wenn wir den Start ausnahmsweise mal so auf 11-12 Uhr legen könnten, würde ich gerne ne Tour fahren, von mir aus auch Teufelsmühle oder so, aber gegen die schöne Pfalz wäre natürlich auch nichts einzuwenden


----------



## Froschel (4. Mai 2004)

da ich ja am Sonntag wieder mein Höhenmeterpensum mit meinem inzwischen enorm gewichtsgetuntem Kona (nur noch 16Kg  ) an der Kalmit absolvierte , könnte man ja auch das Devils hole und Umgebung abklappern. Bin aber auch gern bereit wieder den Pfadfinder in der Pfalz zu spielen. Dann könnten wir noch ein paar Pfälzer aufgabeln und gemeinsam die Wanderhütten bestürmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (4. Mai 2004)

aber ob ich von meinem Chef frei bekommme steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt....

Allerdings habe ich mir durch heftigsten Arbeitseinsatz vergangenes WE eigentlich ein Freispiel erkämpft. 

There has got to be a twist.
Hes a pin ball wizard
A pin ball wizard,
There has got to be a twist.
Sgot such a supple wrist.
A pin ball wizard

Sollte ich dieses Freispiel nutzen können so wird es vermutlich nur ein Nachmittag sein. Deshalb wäre ich für eine Teufelsmühle-runde. Dagegen sprich allerdings dass dies keine gemütliche soulige Route für Trailrider ist - die Pfalz wäre um wieder ins FR-Touren zu kommen mit sicherheit 100x geeigneter.

gruss Frank


----------



## Wooly (4. Mai 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich dieses Freispiel nutzen können so wird es vermutlich nur ein Nachmittag sein. Deshalb wäre ich für eine Teufelsmühle-runde. Dagegen sprich allerdings dass dies keine gemütliche soulige Route für Trailrider ist - die Pfalz wäre um wieder ins FR-Touren zu kommen mit sicherheit 100x geeigneter.



mmm wie gesagt etwas späterer Start wäre ja prinzipiell klasse, könnte man die teufelmühlentour nicht auch etwas souliger gestalten, ich schau nachher mal in die Karte.


----------



## fez (4. Mai 2004)

da geht nix mit souliger auf der zentralen Teufelsmühle, entweder brutal oder forstweg. Was man machen könnte wäre in Richtung Forbach halt den Westweg runter zu fahren (und danach diese von mir gehasste ätzend lange Rampe wieder hochzukurbeln...)


----------



## Froschel (4. Mai 2004)

also wenn schon dann will ich auch "da Devils da Soul hole" fahren.


----------



## fez (4. Mai 2004)

dann werfen wir Trailrider halt ins tiefe Wasser   

Nee, mach Dir keine Sorgen - mit ein paar Meter schieben wird das auch für dich eine nette Sache !


----------



## Trailrider79 (4. Mai 2004)

ok, da bin ich ja dann mal gespannt  
ein paar meter schieben hab ich kein problem mit. plant ihr das mal, bei mir isses noch nicht definitiv sicher ob ich am sonntag überhaupt im lande bin, fahre entweder samstag oder sonntag nach köln zu meiner schwester, wollt das eigentlich am samstag machen, aber wer weiß, ihr kennt ja die frauen,.... 

ach ja, schwimmen kann ich noch;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (4. Mai 2004)

dann werde ich heute schonmal beim Chef nachfragen wie das am WE läuft. Ich würde sagen wir sollten dann aber nicht vor 15.30 Uhr starten - um das Aufkommen an entgegenkommenden Wanderern gering zu halten.


----------



## Wooly (4. Mai 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> dann werde ich heute schonmal beim Chef nachfragen wie das am WE läuft. Ich würde sagen wir sollten dann aber nicht vor 15.30 Uhr starten - um das Aufkommen an entgegenkommenden Wanderern gering zu halten.



jupp, nichts dagegen, dann kann ich auch meinen Suffkopp vorher noch etwas pflegen


----------



## Froschel (4. Mai 2004)

und ich werd vorher mein Höhentraining absolvieren.


----------



## fez (4. Mai 2004)

was hast Du denn für einen Höhenmeter-Tick zu Zeit ?
Machst Du nun einen auf Rune-Roxx und informierst uns auch über Deine Laktatwerte


----------



## Froschel (4. Mai 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> was hast Du denn für einen Höhenmeter-Tick zu Zeit ?
> Machst Du nun einen auf Rune-Roxx und informierst uns auch über Deine Laktatwerte



seit ich dem Wooly sein Leichtbaulaufrad drauf hab, hab ich nen Höhenmetertick. Weiß echt nicht was der mir Verkauft hat, muß wohl so ein Virus dranhängen wie am Rad vom Rune Roox. Bin aber schon in ärztlicher Behandlung, also keine Sorge.


----------



## Froschel (4. Mai 2004)

..........mein Arzt hat mir übrigens verschrieben ich soll mal wieder viel Bier trinken. Wie wär`s denn mal wieder mit nem zünftigen Kneipenabend bei trauer, kein gelächter und trister Miene.


----------



## han (4. Mai 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> seit ich dem Wooly sein Leichtbaulaufrad drauf hab, hab ich nen Höhenmetertick. Weiß echt nicht was der mir Verkauft hat, muß wohl so ein Virus dranhängen wie am Rad vom Rune Roox. Bin aber schon in ärztlicher Behandlung, also keine Sorge.



Und wie ist so die Anfälligkeit der Leichtbauteilen?    

Der Armin hat wohl schon zwei Schorle getrunken bis du endlich da warst, oder?

die Pfälzer Fraktion

und nächstes mal meldest du dich beim PFM (Pfälzer Freeride Meldeamt), bevor du in unserem Revier alleine wilderst.


----------



## Froschel (4. Mai 2004)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist so die Anfälligkeit der Leichtbauteilen?



einen Tod muß man sterben .... Flickzeug sollte man jedoch dabei haben.



			
				han schrieb:
			
		

> Der Armin hat wohl schon zwei Schorle getrunken bis du endlich da warst, oder?


Man nennt mich auch den Speedflicker, er hatte keine Chance sich zu betrinken.



			
				han schrieb:
			
		

> die Pfälzer Fraktion
> 
> und nächstes mal meldest du dich beim PFM (Pfälzer Freeride Meldeamt), bevor du in unserem Revier alleine wilderst.



OK, bis die Pfalz  dann auch endlich in der EU ist, werde ich mein Visum in Zukunft direkt beim PFM beantragen

bis demnächst


----------



## Wooly (4. Mai 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> OK, bis die Pfalz  dann auch endlich in der EU ist, werde ich mein Visum in Zukunft direkt beim PFM beantragen



Bist du des Wahnsinns fette Beute ????? Was glaubst du, wie schnell die Preise für Leberknödel & Weizenradler hochgehen !!!! Ne ne las die mal schön in dem Glauben, der Kaiser lebt noch und Ruhe ist die erste Bürgerpflicht ....


----------



## fez (4. Mai 2004)

Liebster Han,

ich möchte mich förmlich dafür entschuldigen dass wir Deine Zeche auf da Vinebeat nicht übernommen haben. Auch tut es mir sehr leid dass wir nicht beim geringsten Anzeichen der Schwäche Deinerseits (was bei Deiner göttlichen Form natürlich nie der Fall war !!!) sofort aus dem Sattel sprangen um Dich schiebernderweise ein wenig zu unterstützen.

Wir versprechen hoch und heilig auch nie mehr am Berg vor Dir herzufahren, und auch die Hunde werden sicher nicht mehr Dir im Weg herumlaufen (Entschuldigung auch nochmal dafür !)

Bis hoffentlich bald

Deine Northernlights


(Mensch Leutte, habt Ihrs nich kapiert, das ist ein wichtiger Mann beim PFM - mit dem dürfen wirs uns nicht verscherzen sonst ists aus mit der Singletrail-Herrlichkeit in der Pfalz für uns !!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (4. Mai 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> (Mensch Leutte, habt Ihrs nich kapiert, das ist ein wichtiger Mann beim PFM - mit dem dürfen wirs uns nicht verscherzen sonst ists aus mit der Singletrail-Herrlichkeit in der Pfalz für uns !!!)



Damit habt ihr jetzt eine Lebenslangen Freiritt (  ) in unserem PW erworben. Bitte ausdrucken und immer schön vorne am Downhilllenker befestigen. Froschel darfs, zwecks Gewichtsoptimierung, auf DIN A10 verkleinern.
Amen.

Wo gehts zur nächsten Schorlebar    !!! PROST !!!


----------



## fez (4. Mai 2004)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Froschel darfs, zwecks Gewichtsoptimierung, auf DIN A10 verkleinern.



Er könnte es auch in mikroskopischer Schrift in seinen neuen Tune-Flaschenhalter einritzen  (nur 5 Gramm !). Das bringt schon wieder Kraft für einige HÖHENMETER.


----------



## han (4. Mai 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Er könnte es auch in mikroskopischer Schrift in seinen neuen Tune-Flaschenhalter einritzen  (nur 5 Gramm !). Das bringt schon wieder Kraft für einige HÖHENMETER.


Flaschenhalter?? Das hört sich ja nach Gewicht an...
Wir werden unseren Froschel bestimmt am Samstag auf dem Gäsbock-Marathon anfeuern dürfen.


----------



## Froschel (5. Mai 2004)

Sonntag ist ja Muttertag    

dann werd ich ja wohl auch erst um 15.30 starten.


----------



## fez (5. Mai 2004)

wirds wohl nix mit Vormittags noch schnell mit Rune den Gäsbockmarathon mitfahren.... Wird ja echt ein Lutschi-Tag für Dich, nur mickrige 800 - 1000 Hm


----------



## han (5. Mai 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag ist ja Muttertag
> 
> dann werd ich ja wohl auch erst um 15.30 starten.


Das ist ja die ....... Sonst hätte ich mal einen Gegenbesuch bei euch unternommen


----------



## Trailrider79 (6. Mai 2004)

so, bin definitiv am sonntag dabei  
wieviel höhenmeter werden das denn ungefähr? mehr als 1000 werden seeeehr schwierig, es sei denn es geht 1000hm bergab


----------



## fez (6. Mai 2004)

sind unter 1000 Hm, Bernhard kann die Runde ja 2 x fahren....

Bei mir gabs allerdings Ärger zwecks dem Termin am Sonntag   
Samstag wäre mir lieber gewesen - aber da ist Wooly ja verhindert und Bernie fährt auch traditionell Samstags nicht.

Na ja, mal gucken wie ich das hinbiege...


----------



## Trailrider79 (6. Mai 2004)

wieso gibts ärger? wil deine ehefrau bemuttertagt werden?  

ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich am samstag in köln bin, das entscheidet sich wahrscheinlich morgen abend. wenn nicht, könnten wir ja auch ne runde am samstag drehen, wobei sonntag mit mehr leuten schon lustiger wäre  

kannst mir ja aml deine tel-nr per mail schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (6. Mai 2004)

wir haben gerade eine ganze Menge zu schaffen im Garten, wir renovieren einen alten Zirkuswagen. un bei diesem ist momentan die komplette linke Seite ohne Beplankung und es regnet blöderweise voll drauf....


----------



## Wooly (6. Mai 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben gerade eine ganze Menge zu schaffen im Garten, wir renovieren einen alten Zirkuswagen. un bei diesem ist momentan die komplette linke Seite ohne Beplankung und es regnet blöderweise voll drauf....



Plaschtigblane un jut. wir müssen ja nicht lange rumgurgeln, so ne kleine flowige Runde um die Teufelsmühle halt.


----------



## fez (6. Mai 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Plaschtigblane un jut



genau das mache ich heute Abend....

Ich will nämlich mal wieder rumgurgeln, und zwar ordentlich, verd...!


----------



## Froschel (7. Mai 2004)

schlagt mich nicht , aber was haltet ihr davon am Sonntag alle zusammen auf der großen Enz paddeln gehn  
mit dem Wasserstand müßte es hinkommen.


----------



## fez (7. Mai 2004)

laut www.wetter.de wirds auch nicht besser :-(((

Ich bin ja am WE als Privatmann ohne Internet 
(scheiss technique - hat jemand für mich eine Fritz-DSL-Karte, oder eine IKS-P Prof-CD um meinen USB-Hub zu reparieren ?)  - ich rufe Dich dann Sonntag einfach mal an.

Gruss Frank


----------



## fez (7. Mai 2004)

??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (7. Mai 2004)

ja wie jetzt? also ich wollt eigentlich biken gehen, auch wenn paddeln reizvoll is  
@frank: ich schick dir mal meine tel-nr per mail, vielleicht schickst du mir auch deine, dann können wir ja telefonieren wann es starten soll, das rumgegurgle


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Mai 2004)

hät' ich Lust am Samstag Nachmittag nach Bad Wilbad zu fahren.
Meine neuen Protektoren müssen dringend mal probegestürzt werden.  
Der Vorteil von dem kühlen Wetter ist, dass man im Saftey-Jacket nicht so schwitzt 
Ein Plätzchen im Auto könnte ich dazu anbieten.  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (7. Mai 2004)

Sonntag falls Wetter einigermassen erträglich 15.30 ManMob


----------



## Trailrider79 (7. Mai 2004)

mit dem rad am ManMob oder mitm auto?
wetter is doch egal, dann werden wir halt naß


----------



## fez (7. Mai 2004)

ich zumindest komme mit dem Auto...

Du kommst doch von Langensteinbach, oder Ittersbach oder was...? 
Wir können Dich auch um ca.15.45 am Parkplatz Fischweiher (bei der berühmt/berüchtigten Imbissbude) einsammeln >> telefono, bin ab jetzt nicht mehr "drin" !


----------



## Wooly (7. Mai 2004)

Bernard, ich kann nicht Bootfahren, Weib ist nicht da, als Hundevater muß ich biken gehen    wo treffen wir uns denn, wieder auf diesem parkplatz unterhalb? Wenn dann bräuchte ich nochmal ne kurze Wegbeschreibung...


----------



## Froschel (8. Mai 2004)

würde sagen wir treffen uns in Bad Herrenalb auf dem Parkplatz am Bahnhof. 
Wir sind dann kurz vor 16 Uhr dort.

So wie`s aussieht wird`s Wetter nicht einigermaßen erträglich, aber da müssen wir durch.


----------



## Froschel (24. Mai 2004)

da ich mich dieses Wochenende mit dem  Rennrad  (  ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen) vergnügt habe, dürstet es mich mal wieder nach richtigen Trails in der Pfalz. Werde wahrscheinlich am Pfingstmontag meine Runden ziehen evtl. Bad Dürkhome oder Da Kalmit. 
Die Pfalzfraktion ist natürlich wie immer sehr gern gesehen    (jeder andere sowieso)



-


----------



## han (25. Mai 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> da ich mich dieses Wochenende mit dem  Rennrad  (  ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen) vergnügt habe, dürstet es mich mal wieder nach richtigen Trails in der Pfalz. Werde wahrscheinlich am Pfingstmontag meine Runden ziehen evtl. Bad Dürkhome oder Da Kalmit.
> Die Pfalzfraktion ist natürlich wie immer sehr gern gesehen    (jeder andere sowieso)
> -


Hallo Froschl,

wo hast du den vor zu fahren? Was macht eigentlich der Uphill Runner Armin?

ciao
Mariano


----------



## Froschel (26. Mai 2004)

Armin ist inzwischen Rennradtauglich, das mit bem MTB wir noch so 1-2 Wochen dauern.
Werde am MO an der Kalmit sein. Start in Maikammer so etwa um 11.30. Bist du dabei ? 

gruß Froschel


-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (26. Mai 2004)

Nach Maikammer zu kommen ist für mich ein kleineres Problem   da die S-Bahn nur bis NW fährt.
Wir könnten auch von NW über das Kaltenbrunnertal - Totenkopf auf die Kalmit.


----------



## Froschel (28. Mai 2004)

Wir können uns auch in Neustadt, oder etwas außerhalb treffen, zwecks Parkplatz. 
Gibt es Richtung Kaltenbrunnertal einen Parkplatz ?

gruß Froschel


----------



## han (28. Mai 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können uns auch in Neustadt, oder etwas außerhalb treffen, zwecks Parkplatz.
> Gibt es Richtung Kaltenbrunnertal einen Parkplatz ?
> 
> gruß Froschel



dort gibt es mehrere Abstellplätze   
weisst du wie du da hinkommst und wann wolltest du ca. dort sein?


----------



## Froschel (28. Mai 2004)

werde so um 11.30 Uhr dort sein. 
Hab jetzt allerdings keine Karte da. Mach mal ein Vorschlag den ich dann auch find


----------



## han (28. Mai 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> werde so um 11.30 Uhr dort sein.
> Hab jetzt allerdings keine Karte da. Mach mal ein Vorschlag den ich dann auch find


du kannst mich aber auch am HBF NW um 11:30 Uhr abholen, dann zeige ich dir den Weg


----------



## Froschel (28. Mai 2004)

ok, so machen wir`s


----------



## Froschel (1. Juni 2004)

War wieder mal ein sehr nettes Ausflügchen an die Kalmit. Mit dabei ware Han, TimeBandit ,seine Freundin und meine Wenigkeit. Nachdem ich mit erheblicher Verspätung endlich eintraf, waren die anderen schon längst auf der Piste, Richtung Hohe Loog. Um nicht völlig in Mißgunst der anderen zu geraten, gab ich mir die Sporen und raste ebenfalls zur Hohen Loog. Da ich heimlich einen Tag zuvor mit dem Rennrad trainiert, und mit reichlich Reststandgas   vom vortag unterwegs war, ging das wie von selbst.
Von da an stand dem gemeinsamen Ausritt nichts mehr im wege. Ne kleine Stärkung gabs dann auf der Kalmit, wobei auch die brandheißesten Neuigkeiten ausgetauscht wurden. Hierbei war auch wieder eine neue tolle Scottrahmenbruchgeschichte   
Dann schüttelten wir uns noch weiter durch den Wald bis irgenwann in Neutstadt der Abschied nahte. Darauf stürmte ich nochmal das Sühnekreuz um dort Buße zu tun.
Denke allen hats gefallen, denn es ist auch niemand gefallen.

Also bis zum nächsten mal

gruß Froschel


----------



## fez (1. Juni 2004)

will auch mal wieder mit !


----------



## han (1. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> will auch mal wieder mit !


der sommer ist noch lange und auch deine Zirkuswagenrenoviertage werden mal zu ende gehen.
Vorschlag: mal über lambrecht > hellerhütte > totenkopf > burg erfenstein > hellerhütte .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (1. Juni 2004)

Danke für Deine tröstenden Worte , schnüff


----------



## Froschel (3. Juni 2004)

bin am Sonntag wieder auf der Piste, entweder in Bad Dürkheim   oder es mal wieder krachen lassen im Bikepark BaWiba  

falls Bad Dürkhome, dann werd ich etwa um 10.30 starten









.


----------



## fez (3. Juni 2004)

kann ich Samstag morgen schon was im Garten wegarbeiten - dann können wir gemeinsam nach BaWiba


----------



## Froschel (3. Juni 2004)

leg doch mal ne Nachtschicht ein mit Scheinwerfer und so....


----------



## fez (3. Juni 2004)

wir machen Nachtschichten lieber ohne Scheinwerfer - das fördert den Greif- und Tastsinn


----------



## fez (4. Juni 2004)

klappts und ich fahre Sa. Nachmittag nach BW - wie schauts bei Dir aus ?
Morgen früh weiss ich mehr - telefonieren ?

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (4. Juni 2004)

vielleicht fahr ich da mit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1274798#post1274798

ich sach dir noch beschaid.


----------



## Froschel (2. Juli 2004)

werde am Sonntag wieder meine Runden im Pfälzer Wald ziehen, und mit Gesellschaft zieht sich doch deutlich schöner. 
Die Tour wird wie immer so um die 35 KM mit ca 1000 HM und das ganze auf recht holpriger Strecke   
Die übliche Wanderhüttenromantik wird natürlich nicht ausgelassen.

Wäre doch super wenn sich auch mal ein paar Neulinge die hier so mitlesen, sich aufraffen und einfach mal mitfahren würden   

Los geht`s so etwa um 10.30 Uhr

Mit dem Wetter wird`s klar gehen, ist schon alles geregelt   


Also bis denne

gruß Froschel


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. Juli 2004)

... kann leider die nä. beiden Sonntage nicht (1 x muß ich sogar mit meiner Tochter in die Kirche!!!!), vielleicht klappts Ende Juli mal!


----------



## Speedbullit (2. Juli 2004)

bin leider auch nicht da.

aber am bismarkturm gibt es zwei neu gimmicks.

see ya s


----------



## Flugrost (2. Juli 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Los geht`s so etwa um 10.30 Uhr
> 
> 
> 
> In Maikammer auf`m Parkplatz? Bissl früh, oder haste wenig Zeit?


----------



## fez (2. Juli 2004)

Flugrost Du Weichei Du !


----------



## Froschel (2. Juli 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Los geht`s so etwa um 10.30 Uhr




in KA, ca. 11.30 in Maikammeer......


----------



## Flugrost (2. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Flugrost Du Weichei Du !







Wieso Weichei? `dachte eher so an 10.34-35... +/- halt


----------



## Flugrost (2. Juli 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> in KA, ca. 11.30 in Maikammeer......







Na aaaalso...


----------



## Froschel (2. Juli 2004)

warum hab ich eigentlich nicht so ein schönes Ausrufezeichen wie ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (2. Juli 2004)

Im Sesamstraße - Shop ham se noch welche, wetten.


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Juli 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> warum hab ich eigentlich nicht so ein schönes Ausrufezeichen wie ihr


Wenn du mit der Maus drüber fährst, wirds nicht platt sondern verrät dir, was man damit machen kann. Einen eigenen Beitrag zu melden wäre einfach nur doof.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. Juli 2004)

@ Bernie,

wie wäre es denn Ende Juli/Anfang August mit einer Tour in der Gegend des Marathons Neustadt?

http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/strecke.htm


----------



## Froschel (12. Juli 2004)

ich glaub mit nem 16,5 Kg Bike (ja es hat wieder zugenommen) würde ich da so ziemlich aus allen Fugen  dampfen. Und dann wär die ganze Luft für unser IBC-Morzine Ausflügchen weg.
Aber komm doch du einfach mit nach Morzine    das fänd ich doch mal superklasse, ich werd dich dann auch auf ne Bratwurst einladen, oder Regenwurm.


----------



## Wooly (13. Juli 2004)

... apropopos ...     ... wie wäre es denn mit ein wenig Schlamm wühlen am nächsten Sonntag, das Wetter soll sich ja wieder sommerlichen Temperaturen annähern, der Fez hat Trainingsrückstand und ich habe Weizenradlerentzug ...


----------



## Flugrost (13. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... apropopos ...     ... wie wäre es denn mit ein wenig Schlamm wühlen am nächsten Sonntag, das Wetter soll sich ja wieder sommerlichen Temperaturen annähern, der Fez hat Trainingsrückstand und ich habe Weizenradlerentzug ...




Hach, wie erfrischend  ... noch einer mit guten Ideen! Ich hoffe jedoch, daß wir nicht im Schlamm wühlen, sondern im Staube surfen und die trockenen Kehlchen mit dem was drauf muß, benetzen können   
"Schafft Euch bei, Gesindel!"


----------



## fez (13. Juli 2004)

bin nicht dabei - fahre erst diese WE nach Passau, Bootchen kaufen, nachdem ich das letzte im Bett verbracht habe.


----------



## Froschel (14. Juli 2004)

ja das find ich doch mal prima, daß außer mir und der Herr Flugrost noch jemand die Pfalz bereisen will. Habe nämlich auch Pfalzentzug, war nämlich letztes WE im Fremdrevier Nordschwawa (Teufelsloch und das Zeugs da oben) bei super Schiffwetter. Irgendwie ist jedes mal wenn ich dort bin schlechtes Wetter, ich mach mir da echt schon Sorgen ob das an mir liegt.

Sollen wir uns zwecks Pfalzbereisung wieder bei ManMob-Parkplatz treffen ? so sagen wir mal um 10.30 Uhr ??

@Fez: da du jetzt schon so lange gewartet hast deinen Einbaum zu holen, kannst du den ja auch noch ne Woche später abholen


----------



## fez (14. Juli 2004)

könnte ich ihn auch 2 Wochen später abholen und einfach über Passau nach Morzine fahren...

Wünsche euch viel Spass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (16. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> bin nicht dabei - fahre erst diese WE nach Passau, Bootchen kaufen, nachdem ich das letzte im Bett verbracht habe.




@Fez: Schade

Wasissneigentlichmit`m SKuehnen und dem Spechtel!


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Juli 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Wasissneigentlichmit`m SKuehnen


Sorry, ich fahre nicht mit, weil:
1. mein Mountainbike-Zeitkonto ist letztes WE ins Minus geraten
2. fühle ich ein Grippe im Anfliegen
3. ist nächsten Sa Duathlon, da will ich die Strecke vorher nochmal anschauen, damit ich mich nicht verfahre oder versehentlich mit'm Fully starte

Wenn's Wetter am Dienstag wieder so schlecht ist wie letzte Woche, können wir uns ja im Höpfner Biergarten treffen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Juli 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> @Fez: Schade
> 
> Wasissneigentlichmit`m SKuehnen und dem Spechtel!



... meine Tochter (13) zeltet mit ihren Freunden und ihrem Freund (!) bei uns im Garten -> Strecke gesperrt!

-> Ende Juli/Anfang August kanns klappen


----------



## Flugrost (16. Juli 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's Wetter am Dienstag wieder so schlecht ist wie letzte Woche, können wir uns ja im Höpfner Biergarten treffen.




Das wäre wirklich mal `ne Maßnahme. Da muß das Wetter aber richtig schlecht für sein. [insider] wir könnten ja Bernharts Helm mit unseren vergleichen [/insider]



@Specht:
Obacht Unzuchtgefahr!

Grüße A.


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Juli 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> wir könnten ja Bernhards Helm mit unseren vergleichen.


Ja, ich versuch schon die ganze Zeit, so ein colen Aufgleber zu organisirn. ich glab' ich muss mal den F********1*** anPMen, der weiss da sicher bescheid.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (17. Juli 2004)

So *******ndreck,

habe es gestern aj schon dem Armin in der feuerwache gesagt, ich war heute noch mal beim Arzt, der hat mich zu Bettruhe und Antibiotika verdonnert, sonst Lungenentzündung und so ... trinkt in Bier für mich mit. Die nächsten Sonntage sehen aber auch nicht schlecht aus bis jetzt, sonst bekomme ich echt Entzug.

schöne Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (17. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> So *******ndreck,
> 
> habe es gestern aj schon dem Armin in der feuerwache gesagt, ich war heute noch mal beim Arzt, der hat mich zu Bettruhe und Antibiotika verdonnert, sonst Lungenentzündung und so ... trinkt in Bier für mich mit. Die nächsten Sonntage sehen aber auch nicht schlecht aus bis jetzt, sonst bekomme ich echt Entzug.
> 
> schöne Fahrt




Tyler Hamilton is raus, Mayo is kurz vorm verschimmeln und jetzt auch noch das...

nich soviel picheln bei der Arbeit   
gute Besserung


----------



## Froschel (18. Juli 2004)

@ flugrost:  dann direkt in Maikammer um 11.30 ?


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2004)

11.30Soseies.


----------



## han (28. September 2004)

wie schauts mit der NL-Fraktion aus? Sonntag Tour um die Rietburg?


----------



## fez (28. September 2004)

schon verplant...

Viel Spass - und richte mal einen Gruss an CrissKross aus!


----------



## Flugrost (29. September 2004)

Salve Han,
der NL - Spaltertrupp Kohorte Haardt wird sich in kürze innerbetrieblich abstimmen. 50% sind schonmal dabei!


----------



## Froschel (29. September 2004)

wenn es nicht einen brutalo Frühstart gibt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
Wie wäre es denn mit 11 Uhr.
Wo solls denn los gehen ? Maikammer ?








-


----------



## han (29. September 2004)

was haltet ihr von 10:45 Uhr in Edenkoben? Alles um die Rietburg


----------



## Froschel (29. September 2004)

ok, wo in Edenkoben


----------



## han (29. September 2004)

Edenkobe raus am Kreisel Richtung Villa Ludwigshöhe. Auf der Landstrasse (Villastr.) auf der rechten Seite gibt ein Parkplatz. Wenn ihr am Tennisplatz seit, seit ihr zu weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (2. November 2004)

*übrigens, wie wär`s denn mal wieder mit ner netten Pfalzrunde am Sonntag* 

Bad Dürkhome, WineBeat oder Kalmit

Abflug von K`he so gegen 10.30 Uhr 

Streckenmäßig so wie immer, sowas um die 30Km mit 1000Hm oder so.....und jedes Steinchen 3mal gesprungen.






--


----------



## fez (2. November 2004)

wäre zu überlegen.... mal den Schefe fragen


----------



## Don Stefano (2. November 2004)

Das Wetter könnte gut werden:
Wetter.com 
oder auch nicht:
Wetter.de


----------



## fez (2. November 2004)

_könnte_ dafür klappen


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. November 2004)

Bin interessiert!


----------



## stefan09 (3. November 2004)

moin,

würd mich ja auch gerne mal wieder bewegen...
darf ein fremder bei euch überhaupt mitfahren?
wie sehen eure touren denn so aus?
ich fahr eingentlich cc nicht so die brutalen downhillsachen...
ist mein rad auch nicht dafür geeignet.

ich studier in ka und mein rad steht immer in der pfalz da man hier irgenwie nicht so radeln kann wie zuhaus


----------



## Froschel (3. November 2004)

Hi Stefan der 9. ,

kann natürlich jeder mitfahren, wie oben schon geschrieben, ca. 30km mit etwa 1000Hm. Sehr Waldschmalweglastig , die Sprünge die da so am Wegesrand lauern kann man ja dann auslassen   wenn man will.
Traditionell werden Leberknödel- und Weizenradlerausgabestellen angefahren. Bergauf geht`s nicht im Renntempo.
Also wenn du Lust hast.......



--


----------



## stefan09 (3. November 2004)

hört sich gut an!
ein paar sprünge können auch nix schaden.... 

muss nur nochmal schauen wie es mit der zeit klappt.
außerdem muss ich mein rad noch holen (bei pirmasens).

ihr fahrt von ka aus los... um 10.30 und wo? 
auto hätte ich evtl. aber nur nen golf ohne träger.
kann also maximal 2 leute und 2 räder mitnehmen...

ich hoffe es klappt...

stefan


----------



## eL (3. November 2004)

muß mein bock ja mit neuem setup "probekantenklatschen" also werd ich dann mal mitkommen. Ausserdem kenn ich den frosch und den fezer ja noch nich persönlich.... muss ick also nachholen.

wie siehts denn tendenziell mit dem wandereraufkommen zu solch späther nasskalter jahreszeit aus??? ich hoff ja die ham sich im sommer nich so stark vermehrt.

und wie wird sich wohl die gemeine kalmitschnecke entwickelt haben   

fragen über fragen

könn wir uns mannmobilia treffen??? das find ich

gruß eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (3. November 2004)

am stacht! pass ich noch in irgendein auto? mein beik auch? vorsicht, es ist nicht geputzt...
bin ja schon fast zum asphalt-fahrer geworden in den letzten wochen - zeit, mal wieder ne kante zu klatschen!


----------



## fez (4. November 2004)

_*Falls*_ es bei mir klappt habe ich Platz für 2 Leute + Bikes

Gruss Frank


----------



## Wooly (4. November 2004)

tach auch,

ich würde ja arg gerne mit, aber ich muß leider arbeiten, so wie eigentlich immer die letzten drei Wochen ... seufz ... aber ab übernächster Woche ist Land in Sicht ... apropos .. ist jemand so irre und will zur SWR3 Band in die DM Arena, ich hätte ein paar Plätze auf der Gästeliste.


----------



## eL (4. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> SWR3 Band in die DM Arena



eine von POPstars gecastete boygroup?

ick hab och platz für insgesamt 2 Baiks und 2 irre.

eL


----------



## OnkelW (4. November 2004)

eL mein Freund, mein Neid sei mit euch!! Weinbiet, Kalmit, Hohe Loog...einige Jahre mein Trainingsgebiet im Frühjahr. Leider ziehen es meine Eltern vor von Neustadt wieder nach Berlin zu kommen. Die Pfälzer an sich sollen wohl etwas schwierig sein   

OnkelW


----------



## Froschel (4. November 2004)

also wenn der *FEZ*bub mitkommt können wir den 1. Treffpunkt beim MannMobilia Parkepalazzo machen und den 2. (um mich und den Senjore S.Kühnen aufzulesen) in Knielingen(der Fez weiß dann wo)

zu 1.  um 10.10 Uhr
zu 2.  um 10.30 Uhr

mit dem Wandereraufkommen hält es sich einigermaßen in Grenzen, die die uns kennen springen eh schon vorher in die Büsche, nur die Unwissenden bleiben halt noch stehen.


@OnkelWilhelm: da solltest du erst mal die Schwaben und Badenser kennen lernen, dann weißt du erst mal was das Wort schwierig bedeutet.  




--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. November 2004)

... ich bin noch am checken - hätte dann auch noch Platz.

Hätte dann ja gerne den berühmt-berüchtigten Drössiger-Rahmen in Gestalt des Magura-Bikes (ausgeliehen) mitgenommen, aber das wird nix, weil ich es am Montag nicht zurückgeben kann ...


----------



## Speedbullit (4. November 2004)

In Bad D gibt es wieder ein paar neue leckerlie die groß und klein erfreuen dürften.


----------



## Froschel (4. November 2004)

muß da unbedingt mal wieder hin, sieht ja bestimmt schon aus wie im Bikepark. Da aber bei unsrer Tour ein paar CC`ler dabei sind möchte ich die nicht gleich verschrecken.... oder vielleicht doch....


----------



## fez (4. November 2004)

also Bad Dörkhome would me schon anmaken!


----------



## Don Stefano (4. November 2004)

Welchen Test findet ihr wichtiger:

a) Ob die Bremse an der S S/M genug gelüftet wurde?
b) Ob die neue Federgabel im long travel agressive XC Stumpjumper nicht doch zum Durchschlagen gebracht werden kann?

Bitte votet alle - Aber nur ernstgemeinte Beiträge bitte!

Stefan


----------



## fez (4. November 2004)

ein harter Praxistest der neuen Fox-Gabel würde mich mehr reizen


----------



## Froschel (5. November 2004)

also ich hab Gestern herausgefunden 
  
warum meine Bremse letzten Sonntag so sch****-schlecht funktioniert hat
  
Läuft nämlich schön kontinuierlich Bremssoße aus die Scheibe
  
d.h. Sonntag kein Kantenklatschen, nächsten Sonntag ebenfalls nicht, und den darauf wahrscheinl. auch nicht 
   
sorry, tut mich füchtelich leit








--


----------



## fez (5. November 2004)

Schade !
Bei mir stand der Termin allerdings auch sehr kippelig...


----------



## Don Stefano (5. November 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Läuft nämlich schön kontinuierlich Bremssoße aus die Scheibe


Inkontinenz an der Scheibe?  
Das klingt unglaublich - das schafft auch nur Magura.
wie war das noch mit Bremsen mit Frauennamen, wo einmal im Monat das Blut rausläuft?  

Wenn du ordentlich mit ihr umgehst und nicht zu fest am Hebel ziehst, kann ich dir meine Hayes Mag HD ausleihen, wär das ne Idee?

Mein Stumpi war gestern beim Onkel Doktor und hat eine neue hintere Dämpferbuchse erhalten. Dem Einsatz am Sonntag steht nix mehr entgegen, sogar meine Vorgesetzte hat schon grünes Licht gegeben.

Stefan


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. November 2004)

Meine Julies sind zwar - unglaublich aber wahr - immer noch dicht. Muß aber wahrscheinlich am WE arbeiten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (5. November 2004)

Mrs. Louise ist jetzt auch schon 4,5 Jahre im vollen Einsatz da darf sie auch mal Urlaub machen.

Das ist aber nicht alles hab grad alle 4 Wippenlager(Industrielager) draußen weil die alle am Ar*** sind und das grad mal nach einem Jahr Arbeitseinsatz.

Ich sag ja immer, fangt bloß nicht an zu schrauben ihr entdeckt nur kaputtes Zeugs.

@Stefan: trotzdem dankschee



schöne Schraubergrüße


--


----------



## Froschel (5. November 2004)

Also es bleibt alles beim Alten, nachdem Meister StefanK mir mit der Peitsche gedroht hat, und ich ohne Wiederrede seinen runtergerittenen Schleuderbock nehmen soll, konnte ich keinen Rückzieher mehr wagen ohne mein Gesicht zu verlieren.   

Treffpunk und Zeiten wie gehabt.....


Bis denne




--


----------



## eL (5. November 2004)

na frosch da soll ma noch einer zu dir sagen "sei kein frosch"

stefan dein jumpstumper wird die tour schon überleben und irgendwann muss die versnobbte karre ja mal richtiges gelände sehen    spass muss sein

Im allgemeinen fallen mir vermehrt defekte im fahrmaterial der northernlichter auf welche durch die zunehmende hochtechnisierung zustande kommen. Da liegt kein segen drauf. scheibenbremsen dämpferwippen und son gedöns berauben uns durch arbeitsverweigerung unserer schönen kostbaren bikezeit. Das prangere ich an. Das muss anders werden. 

bis sonntach

eL

p.s. spezi und cook wollen sich wohl drücken wa??


----------



## lelebebbel (5. November 2004)

... und schwarzspecht! schonwieder!

na jedenfalls: 
sonntag, mannmobilia karlsruhe, 10:10 Uhr -> soweit korrekt?


----------



## Waldgeist (5. November 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Im allgemeinen fallen mir vermehrt defekte im fahrmaterial der northernlichter auf welche durch die zunehmende hochtechnisierung zustande kommen. Da liegt kein segen drauf. scheibenbremsen dämpferwippen und son gedöns berauben uns durch arbeitsverweigerung unserer schönen kostbaren bikezeit. Das prangere ich an. Das muss anders werden.



ja, ja das alte gute Gritzner-Fahrrad....  kommt überall durch, aber auch hinauf

Waldschnupfenundhustengeist


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. November 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ... und schwarzspecht! schonwieder!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Wir können gerne tauschen, Herr Student!


----------



## specialist (5. November 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. spezi und cook wollen sich wohl drücken wa??



Keineswegs liebe Rattspochtfreunde, aber der Spezi muß am WE mal wieder arbeiten.   
Wünsch Euch allen eine schöne Tour.
Den Schwarzwälder Hillibillis wünsch ich alles, alles Gute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





specialist


----------



## lelebebbel (5. November 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können gerne tauschen, Herr Student!



jaja, das ist diese deutsche mentalität der faulheit - nimm dir ein beispiel an den japanern und arbeite doch einfach NACHTS! dann kannst du vormittags biken und hast nachmittags vor der arbeit noch genug zeit zum dachdecken etc...


----------



## Wooly (5. November 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ... nimm dir ein beispiel an den japanern und arbeite doch einfach NACHTS...



oder nimm dir ein Beispiel an mir und arbeite einfach IMMER .. ist total cool und zum biken langt es ja auch ab und zu ins IBC zu posten .. real ist doch eh doof und man wird immer so dreckig !!!

und jetzt seit mal wieder lieb, am Dienstag bekomme ich übrigens meinen hellblauen neuen Kantenklatscher .. HURRA !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (6. November 2004)

bin auch dabei. 

Ich möchte allerdings gerne um 17.30, spätstens 18.00 wieder in KA sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch dabei.


Hurra, dann kann ja der lellebebel sogar noch Gruppenpunkte für den Winterpokal kassieren. Wie sieht's aus Cookie, willst da dann nicht auch noch kommen?


			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte allerdings gerne um 17.30, spätstens 18.00 wieder in KA sein.


Kannst ja gerne dazu beitragen und jede Kante nur drei Mal runter klatschen  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Cook (6. November 2004)

eL und Stefan, ihr seid ja so    und denkt an den Cook...aber der fährt einfach nicht so weit zum biken bei dieser Jahreszeit...
Bis bald mal wieder im Blackwoodforrest!


----------



## eL (6. November 2004)

der küchenjunge versteckt sich lieber hinterm warmen küchenherd und droppt ,wenn der koch nich hinschaut, heimlich vom tellerrand. 

Hast kein ausgang bekommen odda waas???

cook du fehlst uns sooo sehr

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (7. November 2004)

der eL stürzt sich _fröhlich_ das pfälzer drop-gestein runter - das war echt neu!
und auch sonst war das eine sehr schöne tour mit vielen kanten und sehr gutem goldenem herbstwetter.

daten von parkplatz bis parkplatz:
2:56h fahrzeit
28,5km 
176 kanten

dann kamen zum glück noch 5 minuten fahrzeit nach hause dazu, macht 12 WP punkte für das team!

übrigens:
grade noch rechtzeitig gelang es uns, telefonisch beim bundesvermessungsamt eine temporäre verkürzung des meters auf 20 cm durchzusetzen - somit waren dann doch alle gefahrenen trails konform mit der 2m-regel


----------



## Froschel (8. November 2004)

Also, war ne sehr nette Tour und der Pfälzer Wettergott war eindeutig auf unserer Seite.
Mitstreiter waren Skuehen, eL, leblbelelebeb, Flugrosti, Fez und meine Erscheinung. Los gings von Gimmeldingen Richtung Stabenberg (hier allerdings den Downhill hoch)  ,dann zwecks mangelnden Alternativen und etlichen Erkundungsvorstößen den gleichen Downhill wieder runter  ins Benjental. Dann weiter zum Weinbiet , hier lecker happiehappie gemacht allerdings draußen weil Hütte von Wandersgesellen besetzt wurde   ,Flugrost änderte hier seine Kursdaten in Richtung hohe Loog um seine Angebetete anzubeten und der Kern stürzte sich dann den sehr netten Trail ins Neustädter Tal runter. Spätestens hier schlug ein eindeutiges Freeriderherz in eL`s Brust, eine spätere Mutation zum Downhiller nicht ausgeschlossen. Wieder zum Weinbiet hoch unter schon heftiger werdendem Atem von Fez   wieder runter ins Benjental zum Tourendepunkt.

Schee wars und danke nochmals an Stefan zwecks Bikeausleihung

Bis zum nägschten mal




--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (8. November 2004)

Hallo Badenzer, leider hatte mein Weib am Sonntag nicht soooo große Lust biken zugehen   
Mir war nur ein kleiner Spaziergang um den BT gegönnt. Und wenn der eL so weiter macht, darf er zur Krönung auch mal dahin


----------



## fez (8. November 2004)

Ja, war eine Super Runde mal wieder - wenn mich auch der letzte Drecksanstieg nochmals hoch zum Vinebeat dermaßen angekotzt hat! 
Ich hatte wohl Sand im Tretlager...hüstl. 



			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ... unter schon heftiger werdendem Atem von Fez


----------



## eL (8. November 2004)

Meine Herren
Es war mir ein vergnügen mit ihnen die ein oder andere kante geklatscht zu haben. Meine Bude fährt sich nach den modifikationen sehr sehr entspannt ... bergab sowie bergauf. Das fröschlein hatte zwar ein wenig orientierungsschwierigkeiten und ich bin nur unter protest den selben weg runter wie auch hoch gefahren aber da seh ich noch gewisses entwicklungspotential. Das wetter war schon fast zu gut zu uns obwohl ich auf der weinbiet nicht so schnell zittern konnte wie ich gefroren hab. Die wanderer sind ein merkwürdiges gekröse    den einen hätt ich ja am liebsten an ort und stelle   Man sollte den wald für soetwas sperren.. jawohl 
Leider war es dann schon späth und die luft beim Fez war alle sodas wir viel zu früh wieder "auftauchen" mussten.


@frosch

Dummhill??? ohgott niemals   

@han

wat issn BT ???? muss man das haben?

eL


----------



## han (8. November 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> .
> @han
> wat issn BT ???? muss man das haben?


nö, nicht haben, sondern eL"fahren"


----------



## Froschel (9. November 2004)

ähmmm, Fez....du hast toch Pilder kemacht oter ?

--


----------



## fez (9. November 2004)

heit owend wenni dezukomm


----------



## Don Stefano (9. November 2004)

hier, ich hab' Bilder, leider keine Äktschen:

Was gibts da zu sehen?




lelebebbel testet den Kantenklatscher, ob er bald ein neues Bike haben wird?




biken macht hungrig, lelebebbel beim Dual (cake eating)  



Die Anderen haben auch Hunger, ob ihr Essen auch bald ausgerufen wird?




Ich fand den Tag in der Pfalz genial. Mein Stumpi hat alles klaglos mitgemacht. Ich hab' ihm ja auch nicht soviel zugemutet, wie lelebebbel seinem Hardtail. Bei solchen Mörder-Drops gibts sicher bald ein neues Bike!  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (9. November 2004)

hab auchn paar bilder und zudem ganz frech Bernhards Bericht abgekupfert auf der singletrailz-heimseite


----------



## lelebebbel (10. November 2004)

"lelebebbel beim Dual (cake eating)" 
jaja...  

schöne bilder habt ihr da gemacht! kann mich garnicht an den hüppschen wald erinnern.

@skuehnen: das mit dem neuen rad hätt' ich ja schon ganz gern irgendwann - aber die verlangen da alle geld für! ausserdem steht hier schon alles voll mit rädern...
nächstes jahr also, jenachdem wieviel ich mir so vom essen absparen kann 
und bisher hält das scott ja auch, unter leichter geräuschentwicklung.

ich werd mir aber mal vorne eine scheibe dranbasteln und die HS33 nach hinten verlagern. sinnvollerweise bevor hier ein meter schnee liegt und die felgen zufrieren.
dachte da an eine günstiche deore 525. gegebenenfalls kann man da ja später ne 180er scheibe dranbauen, falls das nicht reicht.


----------



## Froschel (18. Januar 2005)

Da der letzte Sonntach in der Pfalz so dermaßen goil war und ich deshalb noch weniger Lust hatte zur Arbeit zu gehen, dachte ich mir mal wieder ins Horn zu blasen und zur nächsten Pfalzrunde anzustacheln. 
Für`s Wetter werd ich natürlich wieder mein Bestes geben.
Abfahrt ist  wieder etwas langschläferfreundlich so um die 10.30 Ührchen.
Wie immer werden wieder Strecken gesucht bei denen es schwieriger ist den Steinen auszuweichen als drüber zu hüpfen   
Kilometromäßig etwa 35 Km
Hm werden`s pfalztypische 1000

und ein paar echte Pfalz-Ureinwohner werden uns begleiten.


bis denne


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (18. Januar 2005)

mit mir wirds nix werden - habe leider keine Zeit  

Gruss Frank


----------



## eL (19. Januar 2005)

Ich unterstütze den plan von Kermit dem Frosch!!

Kermit goes Kalmit 

jedoch beobachte ich mit argusaugen die momentane Schneelage auf dem Mehliskopf. Die chancen stehen gut!!Wenn es weiter schneit wäre es ein super idee mal eine richtige "NordernLichts" verschollen im schnee tour mit den brett das die welt bedeutet zu machen.

eL


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2005)

Unterstütze den Plan ebenfalls !!! Kalmit rulz oder so !!!! Und el, sooooo toll sieht es nun nicht aus bis zum Wochenende, die Erfahrung sagt das der Winter im Nordschwarzwald erst so im Februar richtig losgeht, und dann schleppen wir dich auch mal auf den Feldberg zwecks RICHTIG Skifahren & boarden, oder vielleicht sogar gen Engelberg.

Watt is eigentlich mit unserem Damenzuwachs, ein bißchen die Kante klatschen in der Pfalz, das macht nen richtig schlanken Fuß mit Verlaub gesagt ...


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Januar 2005)

Hey ihr Nordlichter,

wenn ihr mit uns am Sonntag biken kommt, dann achtet bitte auf die von Herr Han angegebene Startzeit:
Treffpunkt ist um 10:45 Uhr in Maikammer, könnt ja mal 'n Blick in unser Lokalforum werfen.

Wär schön, euch wieder zu treffen - bis dann...


----------



## Froschel (21. Januar 2005)

dann würd ich mal sagen Abflug von Knielingen 10.15 und 20min vorher bei ManMob, da treffen sich soweit ich sehe der Herr Wollkneul und der Herr  DER. Noch jemand vergessen ?


-_-


----------



## eL (21. Januar 2005)

Auf dem Mehliskopp siehts nich gerade weiß aus. Vieleicht kömmt der winter ja nächste woche auch zu uns.

Froschi planst du nich etwas sehre knapp???
30 min Bis Maikammer ist schon sehr spochtlich.

eL


----------



## fez (21. Januar 2005)

aber man kann 5 Minuten länger schlafen !


----------



## Flugrost (21. Januar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> mal wieder ins Horn zu blasen


Stoßen! mein Froind, nich blasen.
`froi mich auf oich


----------



## fez (21. Januar 2005)

Achtung, Thielscher Zotenalarm, Warnstufe rot

Ist doch egal ob "stossen" oder "blasen" - Hauptsache es macht beiden Spass..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (21. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung, Thielscher Zotenalarm, Warnstufe rot
> 
> Ist doch egal ob "stossen" oder "blasen" - Hauptsache es macht *beiden * Spass..


... also dem Frosch *und* dem Horn?


----------



## fez (21. Januar 2005)

äääh.. - ja !


----------



## Triple F (21. Januar 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ... also dem Frosch *und* dem Horn?


----------



## Wooly (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Kinder,

habe leider soeben erfahren das ich morgen & Sonntag arbeiten muß, also nix mit Pfalz. Trinkt ein Weizenradler für mich mit, ja? (schluchtz)


----------



## lelebebbel (21. Januar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> dann würd ich mal sagen Abflug von Knielingen 10.15 und 20min vorher bei ManMob, da treffen sich soweit ich sehe der Herr Wollkneul und der Herr  DER. Noch jemand vergessen ?
> 
> 
> -_-



ich bin auch wieder am start 
werde mich dann auch am manmob einfinden um viertel vor zehn.

bin immernoch ohne protektoren (bis das DMR fertig ist hab ich die teile), dafür aber mit neuem helm


----------



## Froschel (22. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Mehliskopp siehts nich gerade weiß aus. Vieleicht kömmt der winter ja nächste woche auch zu uns.
> 
> Froschi planst du nich etwas sehre knapp???
> 30 min Bis Maikammer ist schon sehr spochtlich.
> ...



erstens sind wir im Rahmen sortlicher Wohlgesinnung unterwegs, zweiten dann doch 5min vorher, drittens vergiß den Gabelschlüssel nicht und viertens muß man hier ja schon dermaßen aufpassen nicht wieder Zündstoff für irgendwelche zweideutigen Anspielungen zu liefern daß ich den Text jedesmal fünf mal durchlesen muß.

schönes Wochenende   


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Zündstoff für irgendwelche zweideutige Anspielungen...


typischer Sender - Empfängerkonflikt


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2005)

Wie ich das jetzt sehe treffen sich nur Bebbelelle und meine wenigkeit am ManMob
Wer ausser dem Froschel kommt denn jetzt noch aus KA mit?
Wo Treffen wir denn auf den Froschel?
Wer weiß wie wir da hinkommen?

Fragen über fragen

eL


----------



## Froschel (22. Januar 2005)

naja da in Knielingen(Hauptstrasse Richtung Palz) da wo wir uns das letzte mal getroffen haben, leblelbeb sollte sich als Radkurier ja auskennen.

bis moin


----------



## lelebebbel (22. Januar 2005)

südtangente ausfahrt mühlburg, und dann immer geradeaus, links am siemens vorbei, oder?


----------



## Flugrost (23. Januar 2005)

War ein netter Tach mit Euch Allen. Wie immer interessant, wer hinter Nick und Avatar steckt, wer wann Bodenproben nimmt und welche Kombination Mann - Pumpe am effizientesten zu Werke geht. Der Preis für diese Disziplin geht heute an den Ranglistenersten: ... eeeeLL ...!
Dieser Tach hat mir tatsächlich geholfen, eine Entscheidung zu treffen: Nein, nein ich werde mir* keinen * Kalmit Singlespeeder zurechtstricken ... oh nein, das werde ich nicht tun.


----------



## han (23. Januar 2005)

Hi Armin, danke für das Giuden in fast unbekannten Pfälzer Trails. Ich kannte die meisten nur vom runterfahren   . Schön war auch das gelb/grüne Kreuz hoch zur Totenkopfhütte (der uphill wollte ja nie enden   )
Ehrlich gesagt, war die Tour letzte Woche irgendwie geiler  anyway

Ich hoffe ihr seit noch alle gut heimgekommen?


----------



## eL (23. Januar 2005)

Nunja
-Kaum geschlafen die nacht
-tempos sind alle
-die halbrundhochleistungsraspel vom letzten "Heimwerkenleichtgemacht" noch im hals
-mit bellelebbel in Karlsruhe rumgeirrt
-in Knielinger underground ner messerstecherrei entkommen
-auf der flucht geblitzt worden
-am treffpunkt mit Froschel in Hundekacke getreten
-in Maikammer auf achim getroffen
-mein superduperultrakrasser 120/120 mm dummhiller is doch nur ne CC-liege

ne doch.... war ein sehr schöner abstrakter tach

dank an alle die dazu beigetragen haben

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (23. Januar 2005)

jepp, war mal wieder sehr schön!

wie immer sollte man technische unzulänglichkeiten und defekte als zusätzliche herausforderung betrachten, das ist dir ja auch gelungen. was hattest du denn letzlich für ne übersetzung eingestellt -  22/14? war das deine fuhre, die auf der strasse zur kalmit so übel geknarzt hat?

jedenpfalz war das für mein scott wohl die letzte pfalz tour. sozusagen ein krönender abschluss, bevor doch noch irgendwas teures an dem ding zerbröselt. schade, ich werde die möglichkeit vermissen, künftig meine ganzen stürze einfach auf irgendwelche fahrradteile schieben zu können


----------



## eL (23. Januar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> meine ganzen stürze einfach auf irgendwelche fahrradteile schieben zu können


an dieser stelle sollte man anfangen fahren zu lernen oder die stürze wie ein mann wegstecken.

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (23. Januar 2005)

ich denke, ich werd einfach nur noch stürzen wenn keiner hin guckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (23. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> an dieser stelle sollte man anfangen fahren zu lernen oder die stürze wie ein mann wegstecken.eL


Wo steckt man denn als Mann solche Stürze hin?


----------



## Froschel (24. Januar 2005)

war wiedermal eine sehr nette Ausfahrt mit diesmal wieder erstaunlichem Andrang(14 Leutz) und auch wieder mit ein paar fulminanten Stürzerszenen bei denen glücklicherweise alle heil blieben. Nur lasst uns(den Flugrost und mich) das nächste mal unser Weizenradler gemütlich austrinken   
Hier mal die groben Tourdaten:

Maikammer-Riedburg-Schänzelturm-Totenkopfhütte-Kalmit-Maikammer

knapp >1000Hm

Erbsensuppe von Erasco  
Leberknödel keine   
Weizenradler   
Wetter   

also bis demnächst


-_-


----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter



das war echt der hammer ... ich denke mir Samstag Abend noch, naja, wenigstens wird das Wetter morgen richtig schei$$e und ich sitze im warmen Büro wärend die Jungs jämmerlich im Schneesturm dahinzittern ... und dann sitze ich in Mannheim im Studio und draußen ist das absolute Bobenklare Winterwetter ... ich habs euch aber gegönnt .... buuuuuhuuuuu


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke mir Samstag Abend noch, naja, wenigstens wird das Wetter morgen richtig schei$$e


Genau, ich habe auch drauf spekuliert, am Sonntag eingeschneit zu werden. Also was mach ich? - Schließe mich den alten Herren zur Graf Rhena Tour an. Was passiert? - Bestes Wetter und die alten Herren hatten für den Tag ein Uphillrace geplant. Und das, nachdem ich zuvor eine Nachtsession mit meiner DBox eingelegt hatte um endlich Linux drauf zu kriegen. Nach der Hälfte vom Anstieg war ich so frustriert dass ich, nachdem mich auch der letzte "Untrainierte" abgehängt hatte, wieder umgedreht hab' und Außen rum gefahren bin.    
Zuhause angekommen hatte meine Frau eine heiße Suppe gekocht und Käsekuchen gebacken. Wenigstens gewichtsmäßig gehts bergauf.


----------



## fez (24. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Zuhause angekommen hatte meine Frau eine heiße Suppe gekocht und Käsekuchen gebacken.


Warum hast du mich nicht angerufen ?


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hast du mich nicht angerufen ?


Essen deine Mädels Käsekuchen?   
Die hätten mir sicher auch bei dem schwierigen Problem helfen können, die Legoeisenbahn so aufzubauen, dass alle Teile verbraucht sind und trotzdem keine losen Enden mehr rumliegen.

Wenn du das nächste Mal Strohwittwer bist, rufe ich an, versprochen.


----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Essen deine Mädels Käsekuchen?



ist der Papst katholisch


----------



## Froschel (24. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ist der Papst katholisch



.......das frage ich mich auch manchmal




-_-


----------



## lelebebbel (24. Januar 2005)

Wenn der Papst katholisch wär', dann säh' die Welt ganz anders aus. 
Er trüge eine hohe Mütze, aufgrund seines Körperbaus. 
Alle Menschen wären Brüder, denn vor Gott sind alle gleich. 
Wenn der Papst katholisch wär', würde ich meine Sünden beich-
ten, denn dann käm' ich in den Himmel, und nicht nur unter die Erde. 
Es wäre alles nicht so schwer, wenn der Papst katholisch wär'. 

Wenn der Papst katholisch wär' gäbe es keinen Sex für ihn. 
Vielleicht ein Küsschen hier und da - mehr wär' absolut nicht drin. 
Schönste Frauen würden ihm zwar pausenlos begegnen. 
Er hätt' nichts besseres zu tun, als sie zu segnen. 
Das täte er natürlich mit so einem ganz päpstlichen Flair.. 
Er gäb' sich christlich aber fair, wenn der Papst katholisch wär'. 

Und würde Jauch ihn etwas fragen - kein Problem, er weiß es. 
Im Namen des Vaters und des Sohnes und des heiligen Geistes. 
Dann wär' der Papst bald ziemlich reich - er wäre Gameshow-Millionär. 
Das wär' okay, aber nicht sehr, wenn der Papst katholisch wär'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (1. Februar 2005)

was soll ich euch noch sagen(ähh schreiben), ihr wisst ja sowieso schon was jetzt kommt. Nämlich ne Ankündigung für eine nette Pfalztour aller erster Kajüte im WineBeat über Stabenhill und Cornerhead.  
Na wenn das mal nicht den letzten von euch aus der Kombüse lockt....

obligatorische Eckdaten:

am Sonntag kurz nach der heiligen Messe

10.30 in Knielingen , 20min vorher an MannMob 



bis denne


-_-


----------



## Dan777 (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie lange geht denn die Tour, und wie anspruchsvoll ist sie denn?
Würde dann auch gerne mal mitfahren.


----------



## Froschel (1. Februar 2005)

obligatorische 1000Hm, hauptsächlich auf Schmalspurfahrbahnen, Fahrzeit ca.4h.


----------



## Wooly (1. Februar 2005)

ich würde gerne auch mit ... DAN ich könnte dich dannauch mitnehmen.


----------



## Dan777 (1. Februar 2005)

Meine Kondition ist zwar noch nicht 100%, aber ich werd´s wagen  
Wooly, wo treffen wir uns dann?


----------



## lelebebbel (1. Februar 2005)

fahrrad: baustelle, zerlegt
hand: eingewickelt

hmmmm

aber es könnte gehen!

@fez: angenommen ich kann ende der woche wieder radfahrn- könnte ich den lenker irgendwann mal in durlacco abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (1. Februar 2005)

Dan777 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Kondition ist zwar noch nicht 100%, aber ich werd´s wagen
> Wooly, wo treffen wir uns dann?



um 10 Uhr auf dem Park&Ride Ausfahrt Rastatt, ok ?


----------



## fez (1. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> @fez: angenommen ich kann ende der woche wieder radfahrn- könnte ich den lenker irgendwann mal in durlacco abholen?


 
Logo, maile mich vorher an dann kannst Du auch tagsüber kommen

Bin _evtl._ auch dabei übrigens


----------



## Dan777 (1. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> um 10 Uhr auf dem Park&Ride Ausfahrt Rastatt, ok ?


Ist ok. Komme mit einem blauen Renault Megane mit Ludwigsburger Kennzeichen  Bin am Samstag so gegen 10.30 im Leos in Baden-Baden zum Frühstücken.Wenn Du Zeit hast kannst Du ja mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> angenommen ich kann ende der woche wieder radfahrn- könnte ich den lenker irgendwann mal in durlacco abholen?


Ich könnte heut' abend den Kurrier spielen, weil ich zuerst beim fez, dann in der Oststadt was abholen muss. Schreib' mir ne PM, falls du das Angebot annehmen willst.


----------



## Triple F (1. Februar 2005)

@ Wulie:

Wie schaut´s? Hast du noch Zeit / Platz ne übergewichtige Konditionsleiche mit zuführen? Falls ja könnten wir uns wieder am P+R in Rastatt treffen.

Falls nicht:


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2005)

Sonntach is bei mir diese woche gaaaaanz schlecht.
Samstag ginge eher aber die werd ich sowie noch schnee irgendwo liegt auf dem Brett verbringen.

bis dann

eL


----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2005)

Triple?  Triple? Triiiibbl!!
und vergiß die ganzen Ersatzteile nich


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2005)

sieh lieber selber zu das de ne trommel schaltzugseile bei hast!!!! oder bleibst du am ende doch tribbelspeedea


----------



## fez (3. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sieh lieber selber zu das de ne trommel schaltzugseile bei hast!!!!


 
da kennst Du "Never-change-a-_not_ running system-Armin" aber schlecht  

Ich werde übrigens doch nicht dabei sein Sonntag. 
Kinder sind nur für eine gewisse Zeit Kinder - ich werde mit den Damen Sonntag auf den Durlacher Fasnachtsumzug gehen.


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2005)

Am Sonntag muss ich auch zum Faschingsumzug, könnte aber am Samstag dafür.

eL, haste Lust auf'n Wattkopf zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (3. Februar 2005)

ich wäre Sa. - Nachmittags auch dabei den Mount Watt zu erklimmen ! (Wenn ihr CC-Schweine mich mitnehmt...)


----------



## knoflok (3. Februar 2005)

servus skuehnen;

wann willst denn am samstag losfahren? 
mittags wär ich dabei, da ich morgens mal wieder die nützlichen dinge fürs leben einkaufen muss (und noch ne probefahrt mache...)
ich muss mich auch mit dir noch wegen dem helicoil-menschen zusammensetzen...


Geht irgendwer jetzt überhaupt am sonntag innie pfalz oder haben mittlerweile alle abgesagt.. ?

gruß
knoflok


----------



## Wooly (3. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wulie:
> 
> Wie schaut´s? Hast du noch Zeit / Platz ne übergewichtige Konditionsleiche mit zuführen? Falls ja könnten wir uns wieder am P+R in Rastatt treffen.
> 
> Falls nicht:



klar habe ich Platz, einer muß halt dann hinten ein wenig mit Luca schmusen ...


----------



## Triple F (3. Februar 2005)

Kann ich das noch spontan entscheiden?? Luca nehme ich natürlich herzlich gerne in den Arm.
Momentan hat das Boarden "top priority", das weiße Gold sieht man einfach viel zu wenig


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich wäre Sa. - Nachmittags auch dabei den Mount Watt zu erklimmen


Ja klar, es können alle mit, die wollen. Ich komme mir ja momentan eher vor, wie ein fettes Schwein - aber von nix kommt nix, es hilft ja nix zu jammern - biken muss der Mensch!  

Auch ich muss meine Gattin am Samtsag auf eine kleine Shopping-Tour in die Stadt begleiten. Hierbei ist es wichtig im richtigen Moment "ohh, das sieht ja mal toll aus!" zu sagen oder den Stapel der bisher ausgesuchten Kleider fest im Griff zu haben.  

Das Wetter soll auch wesentlich besser werden, als heute (noch besser?  ) Ab wann hätten die Herren denn Zeit?


----------



## knoflok (3. Februar 2005)

hi skuehnen; 

scheine dich ja ein wenig *beleidigt* zu haben; bzw. alle hier; redet ja keiner mehr mit mir; --sorry.....?  


ich bin ab ca. 14:00 zu haben


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Februar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme mir ja momentan eher vor, wie ein fettes Schwein - aber von nix kommt nix, es hilft ja nix zu jammern - biken muss der Mensch!



Dito!
Vielleicht passt Sa bei mir auch - gibts schon einen Treffpunkt?
Haben die Waldarbeiten noch ein paar Trailchen übrig gelassen?


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht passt Sa bei mir auch - gibts schon einen Treffpunkt?


Ich schlage Weiherfeldbrücke vor, da hab' ich schon mal eine Anfahrtsskizze für den Knoflok gepostet, alternativ am weissen Stern oder fürn fezini direkt an der Hedwigsquelle.


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2005)

Stefan wolln wir nich lieber boarden am samstach???

FFF hat es ja schon erwähnt.... bestes wintersportwetter am we


eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wolln wir nich lieber boarden am samstach?


Nö, jetzt ham sich auch schon einige Mitbiker gefunden, boarden ist mir zu zeitaufwändig - Höchstens mal abends zum Flutlicht.

Nächste Woche gehen noch Montag und Mittwoch und evtl. Dienstag.


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2005)

tja es gibt sachen für die muss man sich eben zeit nehmen!!!


----------



## Flugrost (3. Februar 2005)

Dieser Beitrag wurde von Flugrost am 03.02.2005 um 20:04 Uhr geschrieben


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> tja es gibt sachen für die muss man sich eben zeit nehmen!!!


Und welche, für die keine Zeit da ist. Nämlich für 1/2 Stunde Liftanstehen um 20sec den Hang runterzueimern.

Den Mehliskopf find ich sooo geil nicht, dass ich da nen ganzen Tag hin muss. Sorry eL, echt nicht. Du würdest auch nicht 8 Stunden an ner einzelnen Dirtline rumgurken, oder? 

Fahr doch am Samstag einfach mit auf den Wattkopf, wie wär's?


----------



## fez (3. Februar 2005)

ich kann auch zur Brücke kommen.


----------



## Froschel (4. Februar 2005)

also und ich werd wahrscheinlich am Samsatg ne Runde paddeln gehn, aufm Rhein mein neues Paddel ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan777 (4. Februar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag muss ich auch zum Faschingsumzug, könnte aber am Samstag dafür.
> 
> eL, haste Lust auf'n Wattkopf zu fahren?



Würde eventuell auch mitfahren. Wann trefft ihr euch und wo genau?


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Februar 2005)

Dan777 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde eventuell auch mitfahren. Wann trefft ihr euch und wo genau?


Gucksdu Wattkopf Fred!


----------



## eL (4. Februar 2005)

Ja stefan hast ja recht aber ich kenn den mehlis noch nicht und bin halt zur zeit auf Schnee


----------



## Wooly (5. Februar 2005)

Aaaaaalso ... jetzt nochmal, steht jetzt jemand morgen um 10 am Park & Ride in Rastatt?? Egal, ich werde da sein, warte bis 10.07, dann düse ich ab, Bernhard, ich komme am besten gleich bei dir vor der Haustür vorbei. Rufe dann an wenn ich im Anflug bin.


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Februar 2005)

ah halt moment stop

morgen pfalz?

wo muss ich hinkommen damit mich einer mitnehmen kann??

mein feines neuse orangiges rad muss unbedingt pfalz-getestet werden, nachdem, wie heute getestet, der wattkopf keine würdigen herausforderungen an das material stellen kann!!


----------



## MadMatze (5. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute,

Knoflok und ich würden morgen auch mit in die Pfalz kommen.
Nur leider kennen wir den Weg dahin ned. Könnte uns also jemand von euch hier in Karlsruhe in den Windschatten nehmen. Vielleicht am Mann-Mobilia, wo ihr euch auch sonst schon getroffen habt.

dann bis morgen


----------



## Wooly (5. Februar 2005)

Jajaja immer auf den letzten Drücker ... lelebebbel, ich PM dir mal Bernhards Telefonummer, er wohnt in Knielingen beim Toys are US   am besten du kommst da morgen direkt hin.

Matze & Knoflok: ich bin morgen ca. um 10.20 am Man Mobilia, dann geleite ich euch gen Knielingen.

achso, meine ist 0172-7261509 falls noch Fragen sind Anrufe etc. ... wird ja wieder die reinste Großtour .... und jetzt bau ich endlich meine Gabel wieder ein, bis morgen.


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Februar 2005)

.... der mannmob is nur 1km von mir entfernt, es wäre somit prinzipiell einfacher, wenn ich mich um viertel nach zehn dorthin stellen würde - oder gibts dann ein transportproblem?


----------



## MadMatze (5. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Matze & Knoflok: ich bin morgen ca. um 10.20 am Man Mobilia, dann geleite ich euch gen Knielingen.


Ok Wooly, wir stehen dann morgen früh mit nem silbernen Opel Astra Caravan am Man Mobilia. 

cu


----------



## Wooly (5. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> .... der mannmob is nur 1km von mir entfernt, es wäre somit prinzipiell einfacher, wenn ich mich um viertel nach zehn dorthin stellen würde - oder gibts dann ein transportproblem?



weiß ich nicht ... wenn ich den Dan 777 und den Triple im Auto habe dann ja, ansonsten nicht. PM mir doch auch mal deine Handynummer, dann rufe ich dich morgen früh einfach an wohin du fahren mußt/sollst. OK ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (6. Februar 2005)

@ Wooly:

SHIT! Wenn mir schon nen Platz auf Abruf bei Dir sichere, hätte ich ja wenigstens absagen können *shameonme*


Hoffe, ihr habt noch ne schöne Tour, bei dem Kaiserwetter...


----------



## Wooly (6. Februar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> SHIT! Wenn mir schon nen Platz auf Abruf bei Dir sichere, hätte ich ja wenigstens absagen können *shameonme*
> Hoffe, ihr habt noch ne schöne Tour, bei dem Kaiserwetter...



nee nee ich verlange schon das du wie DAN777 PERSÖNLICH erscheinst um dich abzumelden .... wo kommen wir denn da hin !!!

Bei uns wahr leider nur heute frühmorgens gutes Wetter, danach wurde es dieseg und das ging den ganzen Tag nicht mehr weg. War ganz schön frisch in der Pfalz, eieieiei aber eine schöne Tour war es auf jeden Fall.

Ich habe dich auch würdig vertreten, nach der Hälfte verabschiedete sich nach einem kleinen Hüpfer ein Bremspad der Hinterradbremse von der Grundplatte, was den beherzten Griff in die Bremse wirkungslos machte und die anschließende Vollbremsung vorne schickte mich elegant in die Rabatten. Gott sei Dank nix passiert, nur mein kleiner Finger wird langsam blau. Nja, schaun wir mal wie dir BBB Beläge so sind ...

Tja, Trails waren wie immer schön, Lebbebbels neue Downhillwaffe fand allegemeines Gefallen und Knoflock hat es auch endlich mal in die Pfalz geschafft.

Und ein besonderes Helau dem Erfinder der heißen Dusche aus der ich gerade komme. Helau, Helau, Helau !!!! 


P.S. Bilder erst nach der Nahrungsaufname  ...


----------



## lelebebbel (6. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Trails waren wie immer schön, Lebbebbels neue Downhillwaffe fand allegemeines Gefallen und Knoflock hat es auch endlich mal in die Pfalz geschafft.
> 
> 
> P.S. Bilder erst nach der Nahrungsaufname  ...




das kann ich so unterschreiben
bilder von meiner sattelstütze kommen auch nachher

aber eine schadensbilanz dieser tour kann man schonmal machen:

- ein grimeca bremsbelag 
- eine NC 17 empire pro sattelstütze
- ein zahn aus meinem ehemaligen 32er, jetzt 31er kettenblatt
- die flugrostige schaltung kracht bedenklich, is das normal?

wooly, du musst dir echt sorgen machen! FFF könnte recht gehabt haben von wegen "böses karma weitergereicht"


----------



## knoflok (6. Februar 2005)

sodele; 

nett wars - schreit nach einer wiederholung 

Ich stell auch mal ein paar Bilder hier rein. Wollte noch ein Höhenprofil reinstellen (bin aber noch nicht mit der Nachbearbeitung fertig - muss erst die Pausen rausschneiden... ) 
ne quatsch;
Beim Tourende hat den hac die Batteriespannung verlassen... daher diesmal ohne. 

Bis danndann und allen Gestürzten gute Besserung... 

greetz 

knoflok


----------



## Wooly (6. Februar 2005)

@knoflok, findest du nicht das du es mit der jpeg Kompression etwas übertreibst ...   

anyway, hier ein paar von mir, mehr unter 

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6222

(mehr habe ich heute nicht geknipst weil ich sauer auf die Sonne wahr das sie nicht rauskam, zum Photografieren bracht man SONNE verdammt ... )







Lele jetzt doppelt so schnell !!!!








ultrafetter Northshore !!!







Mad Sonnenbrille from Hell !!


----------



## knoflok (6. Februar 2005)

jajaja; ich weiss; ich muss die bilder aber auf irgendeine weise auf unter 60k bringen; sonst gehts net als attachment   

aber auf die idee mit der gallerie hätt ich auch kommen können; aber halt - hab grad kein dsl mehr.... und mit isdn dauerts mir dann doch zu lange... 
werden nachgeliefert; versprochen; morgen inner uni.... 

Gruß
knoflok


----------



## fez (7. Februar 2005)

sehr schön Jungs  

Ich habe mir vor dem Faschingsumzug wenigstens noch eine Shorlerunde genehmigt...


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Februar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir vor dem Faschingsumzug wenigstens noch eine Shorlerunde genehmigt...



Wein- oder Apfel? 

Helau und Tusch

Waldgeist


----------



## knoflok (7. Februar 2005)

Halloli und guten Morgen! --

Wie versprochen hier  mehr Bilder von mir; bzw. in besserer Auflösung. 

Irgendwie wollen nicht mehr Bilder hochgeladen werden; mal schauen ob das noch was wird... 

Gruß
knoflok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (7. Februar 2005)

wart ihr am Schänzelturm ?


----------



## Wooly (7. Februar 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie wollen nicht mehr Bilder hochgeladen werden; mal schauen ob das noch was wird...



das liegt daran, das du "Pfalz" mit "zt" hinten schreibst, da greift die automatische DDD Forumsrechtschreibsperre ....


----------



## Froschel (7. Februar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> wart ihr am Schänzelturm ?



nee, Gimmeldingen losgefahren, Stabenberg, Eckkopf, Stabenberg die 2. und dann 0.5x Weinbiet.  Verpflegungsstätte , irgendwo im Benjental.
Hat nur ein bißchen die Sonne gefehlt, sonst wars wie immer prima.


----------



## knoflok (7. Februar 2005)

hm; 
warum rechtschreibung... ?

ich denke das hat ganz ordentlich *gepfalzt* am sonntag... 

knoflok


----------



## Froschel (18. Februar 2005)

so , Sonntag geht`s wieder auf die Piste. Basislager wird in Maikammer aufgestellt. Aufgestiegen wird an der Kalmiter Nordwand weiter gehts zur Totenköpfer Westflanke, Hellerhütter Grad, Hohenlooger Nordwestroute. 
Komplette Bergausrüstung ist mitzubringen inkl Eispickel und Steigeisen.

Abfahrt So 10.30 Uhr in Knielingen und evtl. 20 min vorher bei ManMob.

Berg Heil


-_-


----------



## Waldgeist (18. Februar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> so , Sonntag geht`s wieder auf die Piste. Basislager wird in Maikammer aufgestellt. Aufgestiegen wird an der Kalmiter Nordwand weiter gehts zur Totenköpfer Westflanke, Hellerhütter Grad, Hohenlooger Nordwestroute.
> Komplette Bergausrüstung ist mitzubringen inkl Eispickel und Steigeisen.
> -_-



Keine Gletscherüberquerung? Und was ist mit der Bergwacht und dem Hüttenwirt? Wissen die vom bad.-schw. Einfall Bescheid? Nicht dass da Grenzsperren und "VISA" = Kreditkarte verlangt werden.... 

Gletschergeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (18. Februar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> so , Sonntag geht`s wieder auf die Piste. Basislager wird in Maikammer aufgestellt. Aufgestiegen wird an der Kalmiter Nordwand weiter gehts zur Totenköpfer Westflanke, Hellerhütter Grad, Hohenlooger Nordwestroute.
> Komplette Bergausrüstung ist mitzubringen inkl Eispickel und Steigeisen.
> 
> Abfahrt So 10.30 Uhr in Knielingen und evtl. 20 min vorher bei ManMob.
> ...



viel Spaß, bin leider wahrscheinlich bis Ende mai ein unterderWocheBiker, da alle Wochenenden schon mit Arbeit voll sind.


mfg Marcus


----------



## knoflok (18. Februar 2005)

kann auch dieses (und nächstes...? ) wochenende noch nicht wieder biken... 

hoffe das mein arm bald wieder voll funktionsfähig ist... 

bis heute abend 

gruß
knoflok


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Februar 2005)

ich lass das mtb auch lieber noch ne woche stehen und schone die hand. ja, auch ich werde älter und vernünftiger!!










ausserdem ist die sattelstütze immernoch nicht da


----------



## han (18. Februar 2005)

Hi NLs, die Haardtrider werden auch am Sonntag um die HoheLoog Kalimt unterwegs sein. Man sieht sich, man ist ja nicht Blind


----------



## eL (18. Februar 2005)

Da ich ungefähr 2 lichtjahre lang nicht auf dem bike gesessen habe werd ich mal mitfahren.

also dann 10:30 da wo wir uns sonste getroffen haben wenn wir euch dann immer in richtung pfalz fahrend aufgesammelt haben.


----------



## Flugrost (19. Februar 2005)

Und vergiss bitte Dein loses Mundwerk nicht - ich brauch das  - meins ist auch schon eingepackt... evtl treffen wir a small species of fury Haardtriders grooving together in a trail...
Gruhs A.


----------



## eL (20. Februar 2005)

das wird ein schneegestöber   
ich bin voll eingeschneit   
wenigstens fält man dann weich   

ohgottogottogott

eL


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2005)

na Kinder, wie war es. Oder gab es diesmal soviele Materialschäden & Knochenbrüche das noch keiner zuhause ist bzw. eine Tastatur bedienen kann ...


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Februar 2005)

Wer ar the Picktschurs?????ß

Oder ein klitzekleiner Bericht über crashed parts und broken bones?


----------



## lelebebbel (21. Februar 2005)

zumindest einer ist lebend zurückgekommen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1756110&postcount=121

aber das muss nichts heissen, denn er könnte nach dem ESK motto ("wir lassen keinen zurück, ausser er is zu langsam" oder so ähnlich) auch allein aus dem wald gekommen sein.

falls die anderen also nicht mehr melden müssen wir *schnellstmöglich* eine suchaktion starten. hoffentlich halten die es noch die 2 wochen im schnee aus, bis skuehnens hand wieder ganz ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (21. Februar 2005)

ja doch wir sind alle wieder heil angekommen, keiner im Schnee verschütt gegangen. Und die Pfälzer Fraktion haben wir auch noch getroffen(wie immer in einer Heideneile, raus aus der Kneipe, rauf auf den Pfad).
Bilder gibts keine, der eL hat nämlich seine Bildermachmaschine zu Hause gelassen, dafür hat er aber seine tollen Schneeslicks aufgezogen   
Dabei waren Flugfrost, eL, Kajaker und Hr. Froschel.
Standardrunde um die Kalmit mit standardmäßigen 1050Hm und standartmäßigem Weizenradler mit Leb.Knö. u. E-Suppe und unstandardmäßig viel Schlittenfahrer/innen. 
Mit fulminanter Sturtzakrobatik trumpfte niemand auf, obwohl wir den sagenumwobenen Wildschweintrail bei Schnee erstbefuhren.
Schee wars und viel Sonne war auch dabei.

bis zum nächschten mal


gruß Fröschl


-_-


----------



## han (21. Februar 2005)

kann dem Fröschli nur zustimmen. Schnee wars   bloß zu viel unkontrolliert herum fahrende ohne Schutzhelm rasende Schlittenfahrer.   

Aber der Knüller sind die Autofahrer, die bis zur Hahnenschritt hochfahren und sich wundern, dass das Ein- Ausparken länger dauert als der Spaziergang im Schnee.   

Die Harrdrider sitzen halt lieber auf dem Bike als in der Kneipe. Und da wir das Vergnügen ja jedes Wocheneende habe, müssen wir die Tour nicht unbedingt bis zu letzt auskosten


----------



## OnkelW (21. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn er könnte nach dem ESK motto ("wir lassen keinen zurück, ausser er is zu langsam" oder so ähnlich)...



So etwas würden wir nie zulassen! Jeder zu langsame wir vorschriftsmäßig, gemäß den ESK-Statuten, mittels Klappspaten am Wegesrand verscharrt.

Da ich in nicht allzu ferner Zeit im Pfälzerwald mein Lager aufschlagen werde, kann ich dies dann mal näher erläutern. 


OnkelW


----------



## Froschel (21. Februar 2005)

man sollte sich aber mit dem aufstellen von Kreuzen sehr zurückhalten, da das Landschaftsbild doch sehr darunter leiden würde.


-_-


----------



## eL (21. Februar 2005)

Für den klappspaten ist hier der boden zu hart.... obwohl in der pfalz würd es gehn   

onkel lass deine strassenmaschine lieber zu hause und bring dein kantenklatscher mit   

iss noch viel zu kalt und ungemüthlich zum rennradlutschen

eL


----------



## OnkelW (21. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Für den klappspaten ist hier der boden zu hart.... obwohl in der pfalz würd es gehn
> 
> onkel lass deine strassenmaschine lieber zu hause und bring dein kantenklatscher mit
> 
> ...



Glaub mir eL, ich würde wirklich sehr gerne...aber die Schwuletten des ESK schlafen nicht, es sind wieder große Höllentouren geplant für die ich gewappnet sein muss.

OnkelW


----------



## Flugrost (21. Februar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Mit fulminanter Sturtzakrobatik trumpfte niemand auf,


Leider falsch, gaanz falsch - ìch mußte mal wieder meinen Flugrollenstunt ausprobieren und zwei Dinge wurden offenbar: Das Eisen im Handgelenk von letztem Jahr hält prima und ... Schnee schmeckt schee  .
Außerdem waren hochinteressante Gesprächsthemen über Schwuletten, Diven und "...Hängt es tatsächlich vom Intelligenzquotienten ab, wer welche Sportart betreibt?..."
Eine ganz normale Tour, testosterongeschwängert mit viel Sex eben 

Die Antwort ist übereinstimmend...





was wohl?


----------



## eL (3. März 2005)

Da ich letzten sonntag ja nur durch den schnee geschoben habe   Würd ich diesen gerne wieder fahren.
Am liebsten in der pfalz da dort die wege schön freigetreten sind.
Wer hat denn lust und laune sich mir anzuschließen?

ca 1000 ab Karlsrüh

eL


----------



## OnkelW (4. März 2005)

Das ist jetzt etwas kurzfristig    Können wir das nicht nächste oder übernächste Woche machen?   

OnkelW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (4. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich letzten sonntag ja nur durch den schnee geschoben habe   Würd ich diesen gerne wieder fahren.
> Am liebsten in der pfalz da dort die wege schön freigetreten sind.
> Wer hat denn lust und laune sich mir anzuschließen?
> 
> ...



ja das machen wir, und diesmal aber keine Rücksicht mehr mit schlittenfahrenden Kindern 

sagen wir mal um 10.30 in Knielingen ?



-_-


----------



## fez (4. März 2005)

ich kann leider nicht mit - habe immernoch massiv Rückenschmerzen


----------



## eL (4. März 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> diesmal aber keine Rücksicht mehr mit schlittenfahrenden Kindern





hast du garnicht gemerkt wie brontal ich die wege langgekachelt bin??? von rücksicht konnte man da wahrlich nicht sprechen.

Onkelwanja mit dir fahren wir ne ehrenrunde durch die pfalz... egal ob dieses oder nächstes oder wann auch immer wochenende.





			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> sagen wir mal um 10.30 in Knielingen ?



immer muss er das letzte wort haben


----------



## eL (4. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann leider nicht mit - habe immernoch massiv Rückenschmerzen


tja da sind sie ... die ersten irreparablen haltungsschäden durch viel zu kleine rahmen und zu tiefe sattelstützen   

ihr müsst mehr renner fahren damit ein ausgleich geschaffen wird.

schaut euch den stefan an... das blühende leben


----------



## Don Stefano (4. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> schaut euch den stefan an... das blühende leben


      :kotz:       
bitte keine Frotzeleien! Ich bin eh' momentan psychisch etwas labil. Nen eigenen Depri Thread muss ich dafür aber nicht haben.

Es sind eher Ausblühungen, wrauf man da schauen kann. Auf jeden Fall will ich heute ins Criti um meinen Frust ordentlich zu ersäufen oder mich von meinen bike-Kumpels etwas aufmuntern zu lassen.


----------



## lutz-laessig (5. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> 
> muß am Sonntag leider arbeiten und werde morgen eine kleine Runde drehen, viel Spaß in der Pfalz und trinkt ein Weizenradler für mich mit !!!



 In der Pfalz, im besonderen auf dem Weinbeat, trinkt man Weinschorle aus Blumenvasen ähnlichen Gefäßen !

Na denn Prost

 

...ach ja........... Sonnenmilch    nicht vergessen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (6. März 2005)

_hier im thread sind alle bissher echt super gut drauf..gefällt mir.. kiddis gibs hald überall welche..aber das sind die ersten die den schwanz einziehen!!! is nich nur im bikesport so.
wenn sie so reagieren is das ungefähr so " oooch ich hätt auch gern son großen schwanz wie du"
neid mehr isses nich.
_


----------



## knoflok (6. März 2005)

Solln wir das nächste mal die Schwaben mitnehmen...?


----------



## Wooly (6. März 2005)

pushen pushen pushen pushen pushen pushen


----------



## lelebebbel (7. März 2005)

ich hab ab jetz wieder zeit an den wochenenden

und mein fahrrad fährt ja auch wieder, und es hat ja auch ein paar neue teile, die (crash-)getestet werden müssen

wie siehts ows?


----------



## Don Stefano (7. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ab jetz wieder zeit an den wochenenden


Mein Gibs is ab und ich darf noch nicht biken. Aber schrauben kann ich endlich wieder. Nächsten Sonntag is erstmal rodeln angesagt.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten Sonntag is erstmal rodeln angesagt.


Rodeln is gecanceld.

Um mal wieder ontopic zu werden, ich radle morgen in der Pfalz - mim Rennrad. Treffpunkt ist 10:00 bei mir. Falls jemand da auftauchen möchte, bitte nur frisch rasierte und gut eingeölte Beine.  

Geplant sind ca. 100km GA1 nach Bergzabern, es ist ja noch früh im Jahr!


----------



## Don Stefano (13. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Geplant sind ca. 100km GA1 nach Bergzabern


Das war noch ganz schön frisch heute. Die Sonne konnte sich während der Tour nicht so recht durchbeissen. Aber ich!  

Wegen dem eisigen Wind ham wir den Gipfel weggelassen und sind dann nur auf 91,2 km gekommen. Das Ganze war in 3:34 h (netto=brutto) mit 355 hm und entsprechend 25,6 km/h Schnitt.  Dabei wurde der GA1-Bereich jedoch manchmal überschritten. Pfui  !

Ich wünsche Allen eine angenehme Arbeitswoche. 

_edit: Bin ich hier eigentlich der Alleinunterhalter? Oder unterhalte ich mich mit mir selbst? Soll ich mal meinen Psycho-Doc aufsuchen und alles durchchecken lassen? Meine Krankengymnastin ist eigentlich sehr nett._


----------



## Wooly (13. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich hier eigentlich der Alleinunterhalter? Oder unterhalte ich mich mit mir selbst? Soll ich mal meinen Psycho-Doc aufsuchen und alles durchchecken lassen



naja du gehst ja schon alleine Rennradfahren, da ist es zum irrsinn nicht mehr weit (mein Renner ist nächste Woche wieder einsatzbereit...)



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche Allen eine angenehme Arbeitswoche.



ich euch auch. Nachdem ich das ganze Wochenende gearbeitet habe, mache ich jetzt erst mal drei Tage frei, geh biken und schlafe morgen erst mal aus, um mir so gegen 12 Uhr ein ordentliches Frühstück einzuverleiben und bis ca. 15 Uhr die Zeitung zu lesen, bei einem Milchkaffee .. ebenfalls schöne Arbeitswoche


----------



## eL (14. März 2005)

Da mein wetterfrosch meinte in dieser woche würde der frühling vorbeikommen und die gesammte pfalz abtauen. Da dacht ich mir kontrollierst doch die ganze sache mal am sonntag.

Also Frühlingskantenklatschen am sonntag ... wer hat lust?

stefano du darfst auch mit rennrad kommen nen 2ten laufradsatz würd ich für dich einpacken so das de denn auch bissel profil beim ablandén der drops hast.

eL


----------



## Froschel (14. März 2005)

war ebenfalls am SO in der Pfalz, diesmal aber im südlichen Wasgau. Ne schlimmere fahrt im Schnee hatte ich den ganzen Winter noch nicht(abgesehen von der NL-Weihnachtstour), halb eingefrorener Schneematsch. Hab dann doch noch meine obligat. 1000Hm mühsamst zusammengekratzt in 4,5 h.

Meine feststellung war, daß der Frühling noch nicht in die Pfalz eingezogen ist, und der ganze Wald wie ein riesiges Schlachtfeld aussieht(Waldschändung durch Waldarbeiter)  

Das nächste mal lieber wieder Kalmit   



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (14. März 2005)

Also ich denke nächsten Sonntag werde ich auch dabei sein.

Ich war gestern ca 1 h rund ums Shorle unterwegs, ging recht gut der Rücken hat keine Probleme gemacht und husten musst ich auch nur relativ wenig....(Scheiss TBC!)


----------



## Don Stefano (15. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ... so das de denn auch bissel profil beim ablandén der drops hast.


Ja, das klingt schon etwas badisch. Aber bitte, es muss "bissele" heißen und dann natürlich "hasch" oder "hesch" (eher südlich angehaucht) statt "hast".

Meiner Hand geht es nach jeder KG-Behandlung besser. Gestern war ich zum ersten Mal wieder mit dem Rad im Büro. Nach Aussage meiner Physiotherapeutin soll ich noch etwas Geduld haben. Bei einem so massiven Frühlingseinbruch hat aber sogar meine Frau Verständnis dafür, dass ich mich am Sonntag mal in die Pfalz verziehe.


----------



## OnkelW (15. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Also Frühlingskantenklatschen am sonntag ... wer hat lust?


eL du brauchst wohl Klatsche ? Hoher Besuch von der Heimatfront wurde eingeflogen und du willst Kantenklatschen? Mach deinen Agent Orange fahrbereit oder ich haue dir Ostern was aufs Maul. Hescht des Vertande?

OnkelW


----------



## Strider (15. März 2005)

Wo genau befindet sich eigentlich jenes sagenumwobene schorle?


----------



## fez (15. März 2005)

Das Shorle ist ist am Turmberg


----------



## Strider (15. März 2005)

Das weiß ich, aber der Turmberg ist ja jetzt nicht so klein.


----------



## fez (15. März 2005)

direkt unterhalb des Fussballplatz der Sportschule Schöneck in Richtung Walspielplatz. Wenn du diesen Parallelweg zur Strasse im Wald runterfährst gleich nach links abbiegen und unterhalb des Zauns langfahren.


----------



## Tohamas (15. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> direkt unterhalb des Fussballplatz der Sportschule Schöneck in Richtung *Walspielplatz*. Wenn du diesen Parallelweg zur Strasse im Wald runterfährst gleich nach links abbiegen und unterhalb des Zauns langfahren.



Die Angabe ist auch nicht viel genauer. Wie jeder weiss, brauchen die Meeressäuger wahnsinnig viel Platz zum spielen...


----------



## OnkelW (16. März 2005)

Also, am Sonntag wird mit dem Rennrad etwas in der Rheinebene gelullert. Dies bezieht ausdrücklich Stefano, den Paten von Knielingen mit ein. Start ist 1000 in Neustadt-Böbig an der Tanke (Richtung Musbach). eL Diabolo, der Teufel von Sternenfels, güsst alle Schwaben und Badenser!!!

OnkelW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (17. März 2005)

Ohhh Mist! Jetz hatte ich mich schon so auf's Kantenklatschen gefreut  und wie soll ich da hinkommen, hähh????ß Wird eL am Sonntag morgen von Sternenfels nach NW anreisen?

Übrigens ist die Rheinebene in Neustadt schon eine Weile zuende.


----------



## Kelme (17. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ...Übrigens ist die Rheinebene in Neustadt schon eine Weile zuende.


Nein. Neustadt liegt genau am Rand. Westlich davon: Pfälzerwald. Östlich davon: Rheinebene. Bestes Straßen-Luller-Land (siehe RTF am Sonntag in Lustadt (nein, da fehlt kein st  ).


Kelme - Überzeugungspfälzer.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. März 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Neustadt liegt genau am Rand. Westlich davon: Pfälzerwald. Östlich davon: Rheinebene.


Na dann heißt's mal wieder: Erdkunde - Kühnen, setzen sechs!  

Bei uns geht die Rheinebene gerade mal bis Ettlingen. Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Rheintal auf der anderen Seite so groß sein könnte.


----------



## Kenny Garnet (17. März 2005)

Mahlzeit!

Nachdem für den kommenden Sonntag regen- und schneefreie 14 Grad im Pfälzer Wald anstehen und sich hier noch keiner mit einer Initiative zu einer Pfalztour meldet, preise ich wie im Januar bereits angekündigt  die hier an:

Singletrailrunde bei Hauenstein und Dahn

Treff 1: 10:45 auf dem McDonalds-Parkplatz am Mühlburger Bahnhof, Karlsruhe
Treff 2: 11:30 in 76846 Hauenstein, Parkbuchten gegenüber dem Haus Landauer Straße 69 (am Ortseingang von Wilgartswiesen kommend)
Wer selbst kein Auto hat, kann am Treff in KA möglicherweise eine MFG ergattern, muss sich aber selbst drum kümmern.

Dauer so um die 4 Stunden  je nachdem, was die Flossen, die käsweißen und unrasierten, um die Jahreszeit so hergeben.

Streckenprofil: 200 Höhenmeter am Stück sind das Maximum dort. Dafür sinds aber ausgesuchte Qualitäts-Singletrails. Schmal, kurvig, hoppelig  Pfalz halt.

Damit ich weiß, wer mit will: Interessens- und Unmutsbekundungen bitte hier posten.

@Froschel: Wo genau sind denn die von dir letzte Woche besuchten, forstwirtschaftlich verwüsteten Strecken im Wasgau? 

Kette rechts, Attacke!


----------



## Froschel (17. März 2005)

im Großrundumschlag Bobenthal, Reisdorf, Lauterschwan undsoweiterundsoweiter.... ist aber auch fahrtechnisch nicht sehr ergiebig.


-_-


----------



## specialist (17. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
käsweiss und unrasiert, trifft bei mir fast zu, und da meine Operationsnarbe nicht mehr schmerzt melde ich mich hier mal an. Ich bin 10.45 am McD.
Mein Doc sagt zwar ich soll es langsam angehen lassen, aber mir geht´s gut, also sch... drauf! Ich bin dabei. 

Pfalz rocks

specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (17. März 2005)

dann werd ich am sonntag auch mal posermässig meinen freeride-bomber durch die city zum mcd rollen.
wie siehts mit mitfahrgelegenheiten aus? ab wo ist mir eigentlich woscht, ich wohn am durlacher tor.
ausserdem bin ich recht dünn und mein fahrrad ist SAUBER (weil noch fast neu) 





			
				Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Nachdem für den kommenden Sonntag regen- und schneefreie 14 Grad im Pfälzer Wald anstehen und sich hier noch keiner mit einer Initiative zu einer Pfalztour meldet, preise ich wie im Januar bereits angekündigt  die hier an:
> 
> ...


----------



## OnkelW (17. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> blabla...und wie soll ich da hinkommen, hähh????ß Wird eL am Sonntag morgen von Sternenfels nach NW anreisen?


Meines Wissens reist eL mit dem Vierrad an, vielleicht nimmt er dich ja mit. Falls sonst noch jemand Lust hat, kann er gerne zum Treffpunkt kommen   

OnkelW


----------



## Wooly (17. März 2005)

stefan stefan ... wehret den Anfängen sage ich da nur ...


----------



## Don Stefano (18. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> blabla blah ... sage ich da nur ...


Wie ist das gemeint?

Was habe ich jetz schon wieder falsch gemacht? Als Anwärter erwarte ich untertänigst Anweisungen, wie ich mich zu verhalten habe, um nicht nochmals unangenehm in Erscheinung zu treten.

Wieso meinst du, das wäre der Anfang? Es ist im Gegenteil der Fortführung einer jahr(tausend)elangen Tradition! Meine MTB-Anfänge sind daraus entstanden, dass viele meiner Rennrad-Kumpels im Winter lieber MTB putzen als Rennrad.


----------



## lelebebbel (19. März 2005)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Treff 1: 10:45 auf dem McDonalds-Parkplatz am Mühlburger Bahnhof, Karlsruhe



wie siehts denn jetzt aus, gibts genügend autos?


----------



## eL (19. März 2005)

also meineswissens reist eL morgen nicht an.... weder zum kantenklatschen noch zum rennradgelulle.... Leider Leider.

Es kommen wieder bessere tage... bestimmt

eL


----------



## knoflok (19. März 2005)

Ich hab am Sonntag leider kein fahrtüchtiges velo zur hand, da meines noch ziemlich demontiert in der boxengasse steht... 

Viel Spass aber am sonntag und macht nicht wieder alles kaputt... 


Gruß
Markus


----------



## specialist (19. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts denn jetzt aus, gibts genügend autos?


Du kannst bei mir mitfahren, dein Rad kommt in den Kofferraum- müsste passen!
Ich hole Dich am Durlacher Tor ab. Sagen wir 10.25 am Taxistand vor dem Eingang in die rote Meile  , ist das okay für Dich?


----------



## Don Stefano (19. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> stefan stefan


Okok, ich sage die Rennradlullu-Veranstaltung in NW hiermit offiziell ab.  

Danke, großer Meister, dass ich an eurer unendlichen Weisheit teilhaben durfte. Ich weis, dass ich unwürdig bin.


----------



## lelebebbel (19. März 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst bei mir mitfahren, dein Rad kommt in den Kofferraum- müsste passen!
> Ich hole Dich am Durlacher Tor ab. Sagen wir 10.25 am Taxistand vor dem Eingang in die rote Meile  , ist das okay für Dich?



 perfekt, dann bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Okok, ich sage die Rennradlullu-Veranstaltung in NW hiermit offiziell ab.


um im selben atemzug an nem anderem schmalspurgelulle teilzunehmen!!!

ne don stephano ...so kannst du dein aufnahmeantrag gleich in die tonne kloppen.

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (19. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ne don stephano ...so kannst du dein aufnahmeantrag gleich in die tonne kloppen.


Oh Mist, ich dachte es merkt keiner.


----------



## superjoga (24. März 2005)

um den fred hier wieder mal zur toureninfo zu missbrauchen:

gedenken die NLs oder teile davon am ostermontag ihre edlen zweiräder zu bewegen?

ansonsten würde ich hier mal vorschlagen die pfalz heimzusuchen. genauer neustadt. evtl hohe loog oder wolfsburg..... gibt natürlich bei beidem einkehrmöglichkeit. wobei da wahrscheinlich ca. 18.730.027.876 wanderer drin sein dürften.

alla, hoffe auf rege antworten!!!!


----------



## fez (24. März 2005)

also ich für meinen Teil nicht da ich mich am Montag zum ersten Mals seit mehr als 20 Jahren in ein Kajak zu zwängen gedenke was aufgrund meiner enormen Leibesfülle kein übergroßes Problem sein sollte und dann mit Markus die Enz ab Neuenbürg runterzuschippern die schwierigen Stellen könnte man ja umtragen vielleicht ists aber auch garkein Problem schade dass Bernhard nicht mitgeht wo ist der überhaupt seit der in Prag war hat man nixmehr von im gehört hoffentlich wirds Wetters schön Entschuldigung auch nochmal an Specialist dem ich eine Kanadiertour auf der Enz in Aussicht gestellt hatte aber diese abgesagt habe ich wünsche allen hier 
*Buenos Aires* !!!!


----------



## Wooly (24. März 2005)

vielleicht sollten wir ihm nochh verraten das wir vielleicht nach dem Kanufahren GRILLEN wollen na na na na naaaaaa


----------



## Don Stefano (24. März 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> gedenken die NLs oder teile davon am ostermontag ihre edlen zweiräder zu bewegen?


Hey, du bist doch der mit dem Yeti. Das will ich mir mal ansehen, bist du zufrieden mit dem Teil?



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> schade dass Bernhard nicht mitgeht wo ist der überhaupt seit der in Prag war hat man nixmehr von im gehört


Der ist doch noch gar nicht zurück.  
Als ich letzten Mittwoch mit ihm sprach, plante er am Ostermontag biken oder paddeln zu gehen.



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich wünsche allen hier
> *Buenos Aires*!


Herzlichen Dank. Ich wünsche ebenso dir, Marcus und allen anderen hier mitlesenden frohe Ostern und dicke Eier.


----------



## fez (24. März 2005)

apropos Bernhard - er will also über die Ostertage erst zurückkommen wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ?


----------



## Don Stefano (24. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> er will also über die Ostertage erst zurückkommen?


Jo, so hatte ich ihn verstanden. Kann aber sein, dass ich mich geirrt habe und er hat über die Ostertage Besuch?  
Jedenfalls will er nicht am Sonntag fahren sondern erst am Montag.

Und ich werde meine Hand noch schonen und ein wenig CC-mäßig im Schwawa rumbolzen.


----------



## superjoga (24. März 2005)

@skuehnen: du musst gute augen haben. wenn man an meinen schriftzeichen erkennt, dass ich n yeti fahre!? 

bin soweit zufrieden damit. ist erstens günstig, zweitens viel federweg und drittens halt ein yeti. aber sauschwer die ganze karre. mit z150 und so kommts dann auf ca 17,5kg. aber zum tourenfahren gehts schon noch. 

ey aber wie siehts den bei dir aus? CC-mässig im schwarzwald? meinst du da hats weniger gefahren für dein handgelenk als in der pfalz? im schwarzwald gibts bären, wölfe, ähhh.......

@wooly: grillen? totes tier? aber nur von euch selbstgefangenen enz-lachs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (24. März 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> um den fred hier wieder mal zur toureninfo zu missbrauchen:
> 
> gedenken die NLs oder teile davon am ostermontag ihre edlen zweiräder zu bewegen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jogi,
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, nachdem mein Versuch ein Guide zu aktivieren gescheitert ist. Sonntag oder Montag egal, von mir aus auch an beiden Tagen gleichzeitig.

Grüsse
speci


----------



## superjoga (24. März 2005)

ostermontag um 10.45 am mc.do in mühlburg. dann abfahrt nach neustadt.....


----------



## eL (24. März 2005)

da ostersonntach und ostermonntach der ikea noch zuhat werd ich mich auch aufs bike schwingen. bin also bei

eL


----------



## specialist (25. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> da ostersonntach und ostermonntach der ikea noch zuhat werd ich mich auch aufs bike schwingen. bin also bei
> 
> eL



Hi,
machen wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft? Mein Auto ist defekt und müsste eigentlich in die Werkstatt. Es fährt zwar noch, aber wenn Du mich mitnehmen könntest wäre ich Dir dankbar.  

Grüße specialist


----------



## Flugrost (25. März 2005)

Vorschlag:
Start 1130 Maikammer, Parkplatz.
Über Kaltenbrunner Tal zur Kalmit, Felsenmeer runter, Totenkopf ;Hellerhütte, retour, Hohe Loog essenfassen, (dort evtl kl. Runde über Sühnekreuz),Kalmit,
Grün Weiß runter.

Ostersonntag!


----------



## specialist (25. März 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag:
> Start 1130 Maikammer, Parkplatz.
> Über Kaltenbrunner Tal zur Kalmit, Felsenmeer runter, Totenkopf ;Hellerhütte, retour, Hohe Loog essenfassen, (dort evtl kl. Runde über Sühnekreuz),Kalmit,
> Grün Weiß runter.
> ...



Bin ich auch dabei, alles klar!

specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (25. März 2005)

ok denn eben sonntach.... iss mir och recht.

wann soll ich in wilferdingen einfallen?

eL


----------



## superjoga (25. März 2005)

hey!!! was meint ihr denn, warum ich montag vorschlage!?  

am sonntag werden vorraussichtlich ein paar mehr wanderer unterwegs sein als am montag.

ausserdem kann ich sonntag nicht. ihr schweine!!!  ..................


----------



## specialist (25. März 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> hey!!! was meint ihr denn, warum ich montag vorschlage!?
> 
> am sonntag werden vorraussichtlich ein paar mehr wanderer unterwegs sein als am montag.
> 
> ausserdem kann ich sonntag nicht. ihr schweine!!!  ..................



Nicht gleich heulen   ich fahr auf jeden Fall am Montag auch mit und vorher am Sonntag natürlich auch.
@eL: Wenn Du mich am Sonntag abholst dann bitte um 10.00Uhr.

N8 specialist


----------



## eL (26. März 2005)

lieber rostig geflogen als super gejoggt   
ostereiernesterausrauben und kleinen kindern den lila schmunzelhasen wegnehmen    eine sehr geile idee.


10 hundert... geht klar

eL


----------



## specialist (26. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> 10 hundert... geht klar


Achtung, Zeitumstellung auf Sommerzeit! Eine Stunde vor stellen...Info


----------



## juergi66 (26. März 2005)

also am SO sind tob-master und ich dabei.....

montag werde ich wieder meine halbe lunge auskotzen...denke das ist f. meinen adoniskörper doch zu viel....  

okay, also 11.30 in NW an dem beschriebenen ort??? (s. andere THEMA HAUENSTEIN)...net das wir euch net finden....


----------



## specialist (26. März 2005)

Ich fasse mal zusammen:

-Tour1 (Flugrost): Treffpunkt Sonntag 11.30Uhr in Maikammer, nachdem Ort   Richtung Kalmit am ersten Parkplatz links!

-Tour2 (superjoga): Treffpunkt Montag 10.45 am McD in Mühlburg, dann Abfahrt nach Neustadt!

Nur das keine Verwirrung aufkommt. Ich werde beide fahren.

Grüße
specialist


----------



## Kenny Garnet (26. März 2005)

Bestens, Superjoga!    

Dann mal blasen wir zur Attacke am Ostermontag. 

Auf zur hohen Loog, der Hütte dort droben, und insbesondere dem Erbseneintopffffffff.

Sonntag nix gut, weil muss Eier suchen. 

Wirrssinnngg


----------



## superjoga (29. März 2005)

schee wars...

1200 höhenmeter, 32km, im durchschnitt 10,3km/h "schnell". wie auch herr skuehnen im schwarzwald, haben wir gelitten. pulsschnitt dürfte bei 180 gelegen haben...lag aber auch an den "in-den-weg-spring-und-radlfahrer-erschreck-wanderer", welche sich todesmutig in "specialist's" bahn warfen.

ansonsten eine pfalztour wie immer, wolfsburg, abfahrt auf "rot-weiss" (oder "grün-weiss"!?!), anstige wieder zum weinbiethaus und anschliessende abfahrt auf dem russenweg. danach die fatale entscheidung zur nahrungsaufnahme die hohe loog hütte anzusteuern......
die anschliessende abfahrt mit leberknödel-gefülltem magen auf dem "treppenweg" war dann das letzte highlight des tages. 

bilder folgen.... (alles parkplatz-bilder...)


----------



## Ulli1169 (29. März 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> schee wars...



diesen kamikaze-wanderer habe ich auch fast erwischt;
der hat den vorderen fahreren hinterhergesehen und ist
dabei weiter gelaufen; also nach hinten guckend nach vorne
laufend. dummerweise warn da grad ein paar felsen, sodass 
ein umfahren (aussenrum) nur schwermöglich war. da wurd 
haarscharf ein (richtiges) umfahren draus.

bis denn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (30. März 2005)

sodele, da sind paar fotos.....

parkplatz die erste....




parkplatz die zweite




da wirds schon warm (ca. 250 höhenmeter!!)




wir fahren auch!!


 



und richtig!!! wir waren ja in der pfalz......


der rest der teilnehmer (specialist) holt sich auf diesem foto soeben seine 4te bratwurst und nen käsekuchen


----------



## juergi66 (2. April 2005)

hi jungs....

wie siehts morgen (03.04.05) mit ner Pfalztour aus. habe ein testrad bekommen und muss dringend ein paar gute down-und uphills damit testen....
wollte doch schon immer wissen, ob man mit 18,8kg noch den berg rauf kommt   

Tob-Master wäre auch wieder dabei....

wäre cool wenn wieder was geht! meldet euch...

wann und wo??

jürgi .... morgen mit nem freerider am start .... freu


----------



## Flugrost (2. April 2005)

juergi66 schrieb:
			
		

> hi jungs....
> 
> wie siehts morgen (03.04.05) mit ner Pfalztour aus. habe ein testrad bekommen und muss dringend ein paar gute down-und uphills damit testen....
> wollte doch schon immer wissen, ob man mit 18,8kg noch den berg rauf kommt
> ...





			
				Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntach 1130 Maikammer oder *Schimmeldingen * - wird bei Interesse noch festgelecht.



Whinebeat wird Sonntach unser Spielplatz. 1130 in Gimmeldingen am Sportplatz Südseite (Richtung Noistadt!). Gimmeldingen findet ihr auf der Karte ca drei Km nördlich von Neustadt a.d. Weinstr. oder im Navi sowieso.
Ansonsten Froschel oder eL kontakten.

Gruhs A.


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2005)

Kein Juergi66 weit und breit, dafür Sonne, Sonne und...
Die Runde heute startete in Gimmeldingen , führte uns (eL, Froschel et moi) urchs Benjetal rauf zum Stabenkopf und von diesem zum Glück auch wieder runter. War das ein super Wetter! Die Grundbedürfnissbefriedigung "Feststoffabsorption" sollte auf der Whinebeathütte stattfinden - als nix wie rauf.(Blau/Weiß und weit - es zog sich) Zum Futter brauch ich wohl nix sagen - außer vielleich, daß die Hohe Loog gourmettechnisch nachwievor auf 1 rangiert. Wer hoch muß will auch runter: Abfahrt (noidoitsch Downhill) zur Wolfsburg. Mindestens genauso schmackhaft wie kurz vorher der Saumagen. Als Froschel sich irgendwann den Staub mit dem Kommentar:" Man muß ja ab und an seine Grenzen ausloten..." abklopfte besah ich mir das Terrain und dachte - mach Du nur ich muß ja nicht.
Das nächste Ziel war - ganz klar - wieder die Weinbiethütte und hernach die Grüne Punkt Abfahrt nach Schimmeldingen. Schön flüssig zu fahren, landschaftlich top und abwechslungsreich.
Alles in Allem ein Tag wie ich ihn morgen am Liebsten wieder hätte.
Nicht vergessen zu erwähnen, daß unser preußischer Umschüler (CC nach Kantenklatsch) Ende seines ersten Lehrjahres beachtlichste Erfolge in der Rubrik Spitzkehren und Steilabfahrten erzielte.
Diesen dämlichen Weinbietberg könnte ich tagelang raufkeuchen und runterbrettern.
(gäbe es die Hölle und das wär die Strafe - nix wie hin)


----------



## juergi66 (4. April 2005)

sorry sorry....

ich schawöre aldem....wir waren da....nur (ich weiss schwache entschuldigung) waren wir deutlich zu spät! konnte ja kein mensch ahnen, dass da des doofe mandelblütenfest war und alle strassen gesperrt und 1000 verrückte unterwegs waren!

tobmaster und ich haben wie wild versucht irgendwie den beschriebenen standort zu suchen....nachdem wir dann 
a.) eh schon 20min zu spät waren
b.) durch die ganzen sperrungen nochmals xx min nach dem platz gesucht haben, sind wir ganz frustiert nach Edenkoben gefahren....


dort sind wir dann irgendwie zur rietburg gefahren (hatten natürlich keine karte dabei!!!) und sind dann von einer hütte zur anderen gedüst! gibt auch dort sehr schöne singletrails...

1000x wurde uns dabei die 2,5m regel erklärt......
lief dann wie folgt ab....

rufe schon 30m vorher..."vorsicht radfahrer"....
ruf des ganze 3 mal bis zur vollbremsung....
dann kam der kommentar von dem "lieben" wanderer....2m bzw. 2,5m reglung...ihr dürft da net fahren...bla bla....
irgendwann hat er dann platz gemacht und ich hab mich sauber bedankt....HAB ECHT DANKE GESAGT....eigentlich hätte man manchen in die fresse hauen müssen....

(1x fahr gerade schön mit speed vorbei...(hatte platz gemacht) dann streckt die hackfresse doch eifnach mal seinen wanderstock mir voll entgegen....war ganz schön knapp......

egal....im grossen und ganzen war es ne coole tour!!!

was haben wir gelernt...

1. früher losfahren, dass wir auch pünktl. zum vereinbarten treffpunkt kommen
2. uphill 2,5m regel wahrnehmen und downhill ...scheiss drauf... ;-)
3. mit meinem leihfahrrad von immerhin 18,8kg kommt man auch verdammt gut den berg rauf....
4. downhill kann man es mit einem geilen fahrwerk echt deutlich besser brennen lassen....die z150 gabel schluckt echt alles... 
5. magura gustav m mit endurance belägen....so muss es sein...un net anders ;-)


ALSO JUNGS....bei der nächsten tour versuchen wir definitiv wieder mitzufahren!! also hier bitte schön brav anmelden.. 

danke


----------



## Froschel (15. April 2005)

also hier der versprochene Spalterfred    ,

Sonntag Pfalzo Kalmito,  Abfahrt 10.30 Uhr in K`he

die übliche Runde mit den üblichen KM und den üblichen HM mit den evtl üblichen Mitstreitern.

Unübliche sind natürlich auch herzlich wilkommen.



-_-


----------



## superjoga (15. April 2005)

hm, üblicher treffpunkt?   
da würde ich dann gerne bescheid wissen wo das ist?

alla, bis dann


----------



## specialist (15. April 2005)

Hi,
schätze mal 10.30 Uhr MannMob Parkplatz gegenüber der Einfahrt in den Großmarkt- korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich was falsches schreibe.
Aber mein Problem bleibt. Ich hab kein Auto. Wenn der Ölbronner Preuße mitgeht könnte er mich vielleicht, wenn es seine Gunst zulässt, in Wilferdingen abholen.
Ich lass´mich überraschen, bleib aber trotzdem am Ball und versuche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich zu organisieren.

cu specialist


----------



## han (15. April 2005)

hanoi, dann wrden wir uns bestimmt auf der Hohe Loog treffen und der Flufrosti mir ein Schore ausgiebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (15. April 2005)

Logysch!


----------



## Froschel (16. April 2005)

wir können uns am McDonald Parkplatz in Mühlburg treffen um 10.30. Ich kann im Auto noch jemand mitnehmen.



-_-


----------



## specialist (16. April 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> wir können uns am McDonald Parkplatz in Mühlburg treffen um 10.30. Ich kann im Auto noch jemand mitnehmen.



Guten Morgen!
Für den freien Platz in Deinem Auto streck ich mal die Hand. Ich werde mit der S-Bahn anreisen und laut Fahrplan dann 10.15 Uhr in Mühlburg am McD ankommen- sollte das nun der Treffpunkt sein.
 Grüsse
 speci


----------



## Froschel (16. April 2005)

@Spezi:   

kommt sonst noch jemand ?


-_-


----------



## specialist (18. April 2005)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
das war eine schöne Tour. Wir haben die Pfälzer Hüpf-Fraktion getroffen für die Essen und Trinken geschweige denn mal einfach locker machen ein Fremdwort ist. Höher , schneller, weiter...war nett Euch kennenzulernen Jungs  
Tja, und dann war da ja noch mein Abflug auf der letzten Abfahrt  was ja eigentlich gar nicht so eine grosse Sachen war. Bis ich zu Hause war, ist an meiner Wade aber ein Straussenei grosses Hämatom gewachsen. Um 21.00 Uhr bin ich dann noch ins Krankenhaus zu röntgen. Gebrochen ist zum Glück nichts, aber einen 6x1,5cm grossen Bluterguss zwischen Schienbein und Wade (nach dorsal). Ich hab jetzt Gehstützen und einen Zinkleinverband dran-2-3 Wochen Bike-Pause   !
Btw, hat jemand Schienbeinprotektoren GR.M zu verkaufen?

speci


----------



## Flugrost (19. April 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt Gehstützen und einen Zinkleinverband dran-2-3 Wochen Bike-Pause speci



Soolange bist Du bestimmt nicht krank, ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung.


(denk einfach an den Streußelkuchen,weißt Du, der der immer lockt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (19. April 2005)

Gute Besserung auch von mir Du Pechvogel !


----------



## Wooly (19. April 2005)

von mir auch ... und jetzt wird es glaube ich wieder mal zeit das ich mitfahre, wenn Papa nicht dabei ist brecht ihr euch ja alle Knochen ... kann man ja kaum zusehen ...


----------



## eL (20. April 2005)

watt geht denn dies we??? hätt lust auf ne runde kantengeklatsche.

wer lust??

eL


----------



## Flugrost (20. April 2005)

Vorschlag: 
Treffen 1030 Gimmeldingen Sportplatz linke Seite am hl. Sonntag, den 240405
Großrichtung Eckkopf incl Weinbiet (könnte mehr als handelsübliche 30raufundrunterschmalpfadkilometer werden).

Wenns regnet wird - klarer Fall - trotzdem gefahren (weils wie immer dann doch nicht regnet  )

Futter gibt es (schätzungsweise) erst dreieinhalb+X Stunden nach Start! Wers braucht steckt sich halt einen Hypermultifunktionsriegel mehr mit ein.
Passt schon.

Grühse A.


----------



## eL (23. April 2005)

sind wir 2 die einzigsten die pflichtbewusst am sonntag den waldboden an seiner empfindlichsten stelle mit unseren stollenreifen aufreissen???

is der rest schwimmen odda was?

a. ick ruf denn ma an


eL


----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sind wir 2 die einzigsten die pflichtbewusst am sonntag den waldboden an seiner empfindlichsten stelle mit unseren stollenreifen aufreissen???
> 
> is der rest schwimmen odda was?
> 
> ...


Na, sollte dem so sein, dann werden wir ein pflichtbewußtes Tränchen vergießen, die Stollen schärfen und in hartem Ritt die Hügel erklimmen. Vielleicht ist es abschreckend für den ein oder anderen, daß länger gefahren wird.
Passt schon! Ich freu mich auf den Eckkopp!
Bis moin
a.


----------



## Froschel (30. April 2005)

werde morgen ne Runde in der Pfalz drehen....nein nicht Kalmit, Weinbiet oder Bad Dürkheim, da wird man nämlich von Wandersleut über den haufen gelaufenam 1.Mai.

Werde in die tiefsten Winkel des pfälzer Wasgaus eindringen(start hinter Bad Bergzabern) mit allem obligatorischen (1000Hm/30Km)

Abfahrt hier in K`he um 10.30Uhr Treffpunkt Mäc Donald-Parkplatz(Mühlburger Bahnhof)


bis denno



-_-


----------



## knoflok (30. April 2005)

Hi Froschel;

also wenn bis morgen früh nicht noch ein wunder geschieht, und mir ein 2,5mm distanzring für ein neues xt-innenlager erscheint, kann ich nicht mitkommen, weil mein radel noch ein wenig auseinandergebastelt im keller steht. und falls dann bei dem distanzring noch etwas schraubensicherung dabei wäre, könnte ich den bremssattel noch gänzlich montieren... 

so long; 

markus


----------



## superjoga (4. Mai 2005)

sodele, jetzt gehts rund. frühe anmeldung der tour bedeutet reges interesse? dann mal los:

am 22.05 nach rodalben in der pfalz. den felswanderweg. absolutes singletrail(z) paradies. ca 45km lang und maximal 50cm breit. 
treffen ist um 10.30 am mc.do in mühlburg. dann ca 45minuten autofahren und die tour dauert je nach gruppengrösse bis 4,5h!!!. also den ganzen tag freimachen.
EIN ABSOLUTES MUSS!!!!!!!

fragen? also mitkommen.......

ps.: verpflegung an einer tankstelle und am ende auf einer hütte.....


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2005)

Ich will Euch den Spaß sicher nicht verderben, aber ob es so eine schlaue Idee ist, an einem Sonntag den genannten Weg zu befahren, darf schon mal gefragt werden, oder?


K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (4. Mai 2005)

war bisher immer nur sonntags dort. und ich hab irgendwie noch nie so wenige wanderer wie dort gesehen....hoffentlich bleibts dabei


----------



## Kenny Garnet (4. Mai 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> ps.: verpflegung an einer tankstelle und am ende auf einer hütte.....



Geniale Tour!    Nur dass man schon viel früher "am Ende" ist als erst auf der Hütte.

Eine Bitte noch sei mir gegönnt: Die Vorderen der Gruppe möchten dieses Jahr bitte darauf achten, nicht wieder durch das Wespennest zu fahren. - Auch wenn das die Dynamik fördert.

Alla, Wirsinngg


----------



## specialist (5. Mai 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> EIN ABSOLUTES MUSS!!!!!!!


Wenn es muss, dann muss es eben. 
Ich bin dabei. 10.30 am Mäc geht klar.
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Cunelli (5. Mai 2005)

Rodalben rulez! Bin ich letzten Herbst gefahren, ma schaun ob ich mitgeh...
Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## specialist (7. Mai 2005)

Hier, vor meinem Fenster geht gerade die Welt unter.
Wird morgen gefahren oder verschoben. Ich bitte den Guide mal hier seine Meinung zu posten.
Gruß specialist


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Mai 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Wird morgen gefahren oder verschoben.


du solltest lieber auf den Kalender schauen, als aus dem Fenster


----------



## specialist (8. Mai 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest lieber auf den Kalender schauen, als aus dem Fenster


Das ist wieder so eine zweideutige Aussage mit der außer Dir, lieber Hr. Kühnen, keiner etwas anfangen kann  
Wenn es auf den Muttertag bezogen gemeint ist, kann ich Dir versichern, dass trotzdem alles in bester Ordnung ist. Wenn Du die Eisheilligen meinst, die im Moment wettermäßig die Oberhand gewinnen ist es wohl besser auf das Thermometer zu schauen.
Also, zusammenfassend ist es mir draussen zu eklig mit 7 Grad C. und einer Regenwarscheinlichkeit von 90% am Mittag und außerdem ist ja Muttertag (was jetzt natürlich sehr gut als Ausrede herhalten kann).
Ich bitte mein Fehlen zu entschuldigen. Ich war ja noch nie in Rodalben, soll ja echt toll sein- dann aber auch bitte wenn das Wetter mitspielt?
Allen unerschrockenen Radlernwünsche ich einen schönen Tag. Der Gruß geht auch nach Knielingen  

Schönen Sonntag!
specialist


----------



## Jolly Rogers (8. Mai 2005)

@all:

Am *22.05.2005 ist Rodalber Wandertag*. Also das wird nix mit Biken. Mehr unter http://www.verkehrsverein-rodalben.de .


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Mai 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wieder so eine zweideutige Aussage mit der außer Dir, lieber Hr. Kühnen, keiner etwas anfangen kann


Na dann will ich will die Sache auch für dich aufklären: Die Tour ist für den *22.05.2005* geplant und nicht für den *08.05.2005* (heute).

Viele Grüße aus Knielingen
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (8. Mai 2005)

Oh Mann, da hab ich irgentwas überlesen. 1:0 für Dich! Jetzt wird mir auch alles klar, ich hätte wohl doch nicht so viel   
Und da am 22.05. gewandert wird fällt das wohl auch aus- schätze ich.

Endlich aufgewacht
specialist


----------



## superjoga (10. Mai 2005)

bullenkot. da wird dann wohl nix draus........


----------



## Kenny Garnet (10. Mai 2005)

Nachdem vermutlich keiner von uns ein gesteigertes Interesse am Preis für die größte, am Rodalber Wandertag teilnehmende Gruppe hegt, frag ich mal: Wie siehz mit 'ner Terminverschiebung aus, Joga? 14 Tage später am 5. Juni?


----------



## Ulli1169 (10. Mai 2005)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem vermutlich keiner von uns ein gesteigertes Interesse am Preis für die größte, am Rodalber Wandertag teilnehmende Gruppe hegt, frag ich mal: Wie siehz mit 'ner Terminverschiebung aus, Joga? 14 Tage später am 5. Juni?



schade, dass es nicht klappt. neben der verschiebung stellt sich nun die
frage was stattdessen stattfindet. 
am 22.5. vielleicht einen ctf in .fr mitfahren ?
da hat es 2 oder 3 Stück an diesem Wochenende :
http://ffct-prod.cvf.fr/servlet/CalCadre?LIGUE=01

?

gruss ulli


----------



## eL (10. Mai 2005)

also ihr bringt hier alles durcheinander   

es heißt hier Pfalztour am sonntach und nicht pfalztour in 3 wochen   

Und da wir grad beim thema sind

Sonntach pfalz... wer hat lust??? wer bekommt an nem Pfingstsonntach überhaupt frei?? 


eL


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Mai 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntach pfalz... wer hat lust??? wer bekommt an nem Pfingstsonntach überhaupt frei??


Iiich!

Habe ab heute abend bis Dienstag morgen Zeit. Wg. Ausfall der Gardasee-Tour bin ich sogar ab Freitag Mittag Strohwitter. Genug Zeit um noch schnell eine Halli-Galli-Drecksau Party auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (10. Mai 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> also ihr bringt hier alles durcheinander
> es heißt hier Pfalztour am sonntach und nicht pfalztour in 3 wochen
> Und da wir grad beim thema sind
> Sonntach pfalz... wer hat lust??? wer bekommt an nem Pfingstsonntach überhaupt frei??
> eL



Ups. 15.5. da mach ich ja Tourguide. Also wer den weiten Weg in die Pfalz scheut, ich biete am 15.5. eine Tour Richtung Bruchsal an. da gibts ne Reihe von netten Trails ab Weingarten über Untergrombach bis Bruchsal. (Habe mal in Ugr. gewohnt, von daher kenn ich mich da aus). Treff u Abfahrt ist am 15.5. (Sonntag) 10 Uhr vorm RMVE Vereinsheim @ Battstrasse. Ich würds als Marathontour beschreiben, die Fahrtzeit bei gutem Wetter ist ca 5 Stunden. 
Jenach Fitness der Gruppe kann schon in Grötzingen der Bergwald mitgenommen werden bis man eben beim Naturfreundehaus Bruchsal rumdreht (da wo der Hohlwegtrail mit Mega-Anlieger und Pipe zuende ist) - falls Höhenmeter gespart werden sollen wird eben flach bis nach Weingarten geradelt und ab dort wirds dann eben bergig. Der Michaelsberg bietet sich gut als Müsliriegelfutterstelle an. Allein Luftlinie ists von Rüppurr bis Naturfreundehaus Bruchsal und zurück fast 40km, also sollte schon bissl Ausdauer mitgebracht werden .... evtl sieht man sich ja, lohnen tuts auf jeden Fall, die Trails dort sind es Wert.

Gruss Ulli


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2005)

Wie wäre es denn am 22.05.2005 mit ner klasssischen Tour ab Neustadt zur Wolfsburg etc. mit Russenweg und Co.? Das wäre auch eine schöne Freeride Pfalztour. Dann braucht man beim MTB nicht soo viel umdisponieren. Fährt man halt bloss an einen anderen Punkt der Pfalz.


----------



## specialist (12. Mai 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ich biete am 15.5. eine Tour Richtung Bruchsal an. da gibts ne Reihe von netten Trails ab Weingarten über Untergrombach bis Bruchsal. (Habe mal in Ugr. gewohnt, von daher kenn ich mich da aus).



Am 15.5 muß ich leider arbeiten. Es wäre toll, wenn Du diese Tour nochmal irgentwann guiden würdest. Ich habe mal in Grötzingen gewohnt, aber in die Richtung kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Das könnte man ja auchmal kurzfristig machen, ich hätte auch unter der Woche Zeit.
cu specialist


----------



## Ulli1169 (12. Mai 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Am 15.5 muß ich leider arbeiten. Es wäre toll, wenn Du diese Tour nochmal irgentwann guiden würdest. Ich habe mal in Grötzingen gewohnt, aber in die Richtung kenne ich mich nicht aus.
> Das könnte man ja auchmal kurzfristig machen, ich hätte auch unter der Woche Zeit. cu specialist



uah. dachte erst ich hab mich im datum vertippt. was arbeitest du denn
dass du feiertags ran musst ? für unter der woche ist die tour etwas knapp
mit der zeit; ich komme wg der arbeit vor 18 h kaum raus zum biken; aber irgendwann werd ich die tour sicher nochmal anbieten. man kann das auch
mal samstags machen, habe nämlich nen bekannte der nur samstags zeit hat, dann wäre man schon zu dritt.

cu ulli


----------



## specialist (12. Mai 2005)

Ich arbeite in einer Klinik. Am besten Du sprichst Dich beim nächsten mal einfach terminmäßig ein bisschen mit mir ab, dann wird´s schon klappen.

speci


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. Mai 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> für unter der woche ist die tour etwas knapp
> mit der zeit; cu ulli



Papperlapp, das fahren wir nach Feierabend auf einer @rschbacke ab, der Haring und ich!




Nee, im Ernst, mir gefällt das dort auch sehr gut - @ speci, der Haring ist der Top-Guide für die Ecke ...


----------



## Ulli1169 (12. Mai 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Papperlapp, das fahren wir nach Feierabend auf einer @rschbacke ab, der Haring und ich!
> Nee, im Ernst, mir gefällt das dort auch sehr gut - @ speci, der Haring ist der Top-Guide für die Ecke ...



kommt auf die geplanten Höhenmeter und die Streckenlänge an. bei 600 HM ist das sicher kein Problem (meinte sowas im anderen thread gelesen zu haben). 

Wenn man in Grötzingen schon in die Hügel einsteigt und die Steigungen ab dort bis Bruchsal und zurück mitnimmt und es damit ca 1500 HM werden dann wirds in Verbindung mit dem Start ab Rüppurr schon zeilich knapp. Das gibt sicher 60 km dann. 40 km sinds schon reine Luftlinie von KA bis Bruchsal und zurück.


----------



## eL (12. Mai 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Iiich!
> 
> ab Freitag Mittag Strohwitter. Genug Zeit um noch schnell eine Halli-Galli-Drecksau Party auf die Beine zu stellen.



perfekt   

dann lass uns gleich mal den hintereingang des criti am freitach nach 0100 ausprobieren (obwohl da iss ja schon samstach) 
Die brünette (welche ja eigentlich schwarz iss) meinte neulich da gänge echt der punk ab. da steppt der grizzliebär   

alles weitere besprechen wir dann freitach

eL


----------



## Froschel (18. Mai 2005)

nachdem ich die letzte Zeit nur meine Oberarme bewegt hab(paddeln und nicht onanieren  ) werd ich nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder die Pfalz bereisen. 

Die obligatorische Runde ist angesagt ab Maikammer. Ob ich die Kalmit noch hoch komm ist allerdings noch unklar.

Abfahrt ist Sonntag 10.30 Uhr.


-_-


----------



## fez (18. Mai 2005)

bist du gezwungen zweihändig zu o... ? 

Wir sind paddeln von Sonntag bis Donnerstag, wahrscheinlich im Fränkischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (18. Mai 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> bist du gezwungen zweihändig zu o... ?


... wahrscheinlich ne alte Kriegsverletzung


----------



## Rock-the-forest (18. Mai 2005)

Hi Froschel,
ich wäre auch dabei, hab nur leider kein Auto. Kann ich bei dir Mitfahrasyl bekommen???
von wo wird diesesmal abgefahren??


----------



## Froschel (19. Mai 2005)

Parkplatz beim Mäck Donald im KA-Mühlburger Bahnhof

Kannst bei mir mitfahren

-


----------



## knoflok (21. Mai 2005)

also nun wieder die offizielle abmeldung; 

meine eltern sind heute auf besuch gekommen, und ich kam nicht sonderlich viel zum arbeiten; 
muss also morgen nahcgeholt werden - da kann ich nicht 7 stunden in der pfalz rumgondeln; 
werde mich dann auf eine oder zwei lockere wattkopfrunden beschränken

gruß
knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Mai 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> also nun wieder die offizielle abmeldung


So do i.

Leider habe ich nicht so lange Ausgang gekriegt und muss um 14:00 wieder zu hause sein.  

Dann kann ich wenigstens ein paar km mit dem Rennrad schrubben.


----------



## superjoga (23. Mai 2005)

@alle daheimgebliebenen:

die tour war ungefähr:


----------



## Froschel (23. Mai 2005)

der eL, Rock den Wald und ich haben nämlich zufällig bei Mäc Donald den superjogi mit Konsorten getroffen, die zufällig den gleichen Starttermin hatten und zufällig ebenfalls nach Maikammer (Kalmit) wollten.

Danach haben wir uns alle brüderlich vereinigt und haben dann noch, diesmal allerdings nicht zufällig, ne Meute Pfälzer und Monnhemer mit ins Ausflugsprogramm genommen.

Auf stattliche 12 sind wir dann angewachsen, 3 gingen jedoch verloren.
Hoffe der Superjogi hat sie wieder einsammeln können.

bis zum nächsten mal

achja...und schä wars

-_-


----------



## superjoga (24. Mai 2005)

@froschel:
3 verloren? ich hab nur zwei wiedergefunden. oje, dann liegt da noch einer im wald?


----------



## Ulli1169 (24. Mai 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @froschel:
> 3 verloren? ich hab nur zwei wiedergefunden. oje, dann liegt da noch einer im wald?



beim nächsten mal wern wirs am geruch merken wo er liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (24. Mai 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> beim nächsten mal wern wirs am geruch merken wo er liegt


Nein! Das erledigen im Pfälzerwald die Schwarzkittel mit erstaunlicher Gründlichkeit. Da bleiben nur fast sterile, blankgelutschte Knochen. Manchmal mit einem Carbonstöckchen am Handgelenk, manchmal mit mit einem Sidewinder am knochigen Finger.


Kelme - keine Gefangenen machen.


----------



## eL (24. Mai 2005)

ja es war mal wieder eine sehr nette radspochtunternehmung am sonntach. Diesmal nicht ganz so schattig wie die woche zuvor aber dafür erst gegen ende feucht. freu mich schon aufs näxte mal wobei ja donnerstach nen feiertach wäre den man nutzen könnte. wenn man nicht arbeiten muss.

eL


----------



## Flugrost (24. Mai 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ja es war mal wieder eine sehr nette radspochtunternehmung am sonntach. Diesmal nicht ganz so schattig wie die woche zuvor aber dafür erst gegen ende feucht. freu mich schon aufs näxte mal wobei ja donnerstach nen feiertach wäre den man nutzen könnte. wenn man nicht arbeiten muss.
> 
> eL



Wertester, was war denn da schattig - Deine Gedanken vielleicht (sag ich mal als Oberhaupt des InderPfalzregnetsnie Ordens)

Feucht war allerhöchstens: Frag die Pfannkuchen!


----------



## eL (25. Mai 2005)

lies es von meinen buchstaben ab!!!!

die woche davor 
saß ich am hohe loog und frohr

die woche danach war es heiß
und es lief der schweiß

eL


----------



## eL (27. Mai 2005)

Und wie siehts denn dieses WE aus???

jemand lust auf heiße kanten und Kurven


----------



## joedreck (27. Mai 2005)

hätte Lust.. blos: wo ist der Arsch der Welt??? hatte eigentlich nicht vor so weit zu fahrn ....    ahwas ... sag ma woher wohin wann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (11. Juli 2005)

Es ist kaum zu glauben aber diesen fred habe ich eben noch vor dem abstürzen auf die dritte seite retten können.

Grund genug dafür sich mal wieder in die pfalz zu verkrümeln   und familien mit kinderwägen von den trails zu bügeln.

Ich hätte gern eimal blauweis vom lambertskreuz runter. auf nem weißen rössel vieleicht?

eL

fliegrost übernehmen sie


----------



## Flugrost (12. Juli 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Grund genug dafür sich mal wieder in die pfalz zu verkrümeln   und familien mit kinderwägen von den trails zu bügeln.


Wir bügeln nicht- wir sind härter: Wir schleimen sie beiseite!


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte gern eimal blauweis vom lambertskreuz runter. auf nem weißen rössel vieleicht?


Blauweiß is nicht wirklich der Bringer(bergrunter)
Ich schlage irgendwas gelbkreuziges oder blaurotes mit einer Brise Drachenfels und einer hohen Loogvinaigretette an weiß schwarz gebeiztem Bergrunter vor. Dazu ein spritziger, trockener Weinbietshorle.
Menuevorschlach wird noch überarbeitet.
Fest steht - ein gutes Mahl braucht Zeit i.d. Vorbereitung und ... beim Genießen.


----------



## dave (15. Juli 2005)

Versteh' zwar nur Bahnhof, aber wie weit steht's denn mit den Vorbereitungen, Treffpunkt usw.? Ich würd' mich beim Genießen eventuell auch anschließen, wenn Ihr mich mitnehmen mögt.


----------



## Froschel (16. Juli 2005)

also so wie es aussieht bekommt der Skuehnen für morgen frei, er hat gestern und vorgestern schon mächtig Pluspunkte für den Ausgang am SO gesammelt. 
Abfahrt 9.45Uhr am MacDonaldo Bahnhof Mühlburgo. Treffpunkt in Gimmeldingen mit dem Armin um 10.30 Uhr. Gefahren wird, bis der erste nen Sonnenstich hat.

@Skuehnen: gib noch beschaid ob`s bei dir nu klappt.


also bis morgen   

muß mal auf der Karte schaun ob nicht irgendwo ein Badeweiher mit in die Tour einzubeziehen ist.

-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Juli 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> @Skuehnen: gib noch beschaid ob`s bei dir nu klappt.


Ja, es klappt. Ich will mir's mit meiner Tochter aber nicht endgültig verscherzen und würde daher gerne vor der abschließenden Fresserei und Säuferei wieder heimkehren.

Wer den Mühlburger Bahnhof nicht kennt, kann auch gerne ein paar Minuten vorher bei mir @home erscheinen.


----------



## dave (17. Juli 2005)

Dann bis später beim Bhf!


----------



## eL (17. Juli 2005)

vielen dank an die bergführer für diesen kollektiven pfalzgangbang. nach 45km und 1400hm war auch ich nicht mehr sooo frisch.

werd mich nächste woche revanchieren   


eL

vollkommendehydriert


----------



## dave (18. Juli 2005)

jo, danke fürs guiden, das war doch eine coole tour! obwohl mein flüssigkeitsverbrauch gestern was anderes  vermuten ließ ...
ich freue mich schon auf eine neuauflage!


----------



## Froschel (18. Juli 2005)

prima Tour gestern, dank Trailverpeilung gab`s dann noch ein paar zusatzkilometer dazu, was dem ganzen aber durchaus nicht geschadet hat   

hoffentlich hören(lesen) wir noch ein Lebenszeichen vom Stefan und dass er dann irgendwann einmal wieder mitfahren darf    


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Juli 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> prima Tour gestern, dank Trailverpeilung gab`s dann noch ein paar zusatzkilometer dazu, was dem ganzen aber durchaus nicht geschadet hat


Man kann sagen, wir haben den Tag gut ausgenutzt.   



			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich hören(lesen) wir noch ein Lebenszeichen vom Stefan und dass er dann irgendwann einmal wieder mitfahren darf


Ja, ich lebe noch, wenn auch die Zeichen bis gerade eben noch auf Sturm standen. Jetzt ist Sie zumindest auf meinen Vorschlag, das ausgefallene Grillen heute nachzuholen, eingegangen.  

Das wird schon wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (26. Juli 2005)

Helas !!! Isch gernä Sonntach Kalmit !!! Wer dabei ???


----------



## Froschel (29. Juli 2005)

was hälst du denn von einer Besame Mucho Runde, will am So nicht allzuspät zu Hause sein. Oder wir machen nen Frühstart in die Pfalz, den bin ich ja seit unseren Paddelausflügen ja schon gewohnt.



-_-


----------



## dave (29. Juli 2005)

BM am Sonntag? Da wär' ich eventuell auch am Start!
Falls Du Dich jetzt wunderst ... wir sind wegen des Wetters doch nicht in die Schweiz gefahren.


----------



## han (29. Juli 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> BM am Sonntag? Da wär' ich eventuell auch am Start!
> Falls Du Dich jetzt wunderst ... wir sind wegen des Wetters doch nicht in die Schweiz gefahren.


schade, das es mit der CH nicht geklappt hat. Sind echt wunderschöne Trails dort..


----------



## dave (29. Juli 2005)

Ist aber nicht aufgehoben ... nur aufgeschoben. Wir probieren's in zwei Wochen noch mal.


----------



## Wooly (29. Juli 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> was hälst du denn von einer Besame Mucho Runde, will am So nicht allzuspät zu Hause sein. Oder wir machen nen Frühstart in die Pfalz, den bin ich ja seit unseren Paddelausflügen ja schon gewohnt.



Jupp hätte auch nicht gegen eine kleine BM Runde, Luca ist zur Zeit eh nicht so fit, würde aber gerne mit ..  ... 10 Uhr hinten im Geistal auf dem Parkplatz ok ??


----------



## Don Stefano (30. Juli 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Uhr hinten im Geistal auf dem Parkplatz ok ??


Wieso nicht hinterm Bahnhof?

Ich wäre auch dabei.  
@Froschel: Sollen wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden, du fährst, ich fahre mit?


----------



## Wooly (30. Juli 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso nicht hinterm Bahnhof?


 Na weil wir ja dann eh ins Gaistal fahren, dann können wir uns gleich da treffen, oder ...


----------



## dave (30. Juli 2005)

ähm ... haben wir für das thema nicht einen extra fred?  
ich hab' mal hier geantwortet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2052587#post2052587


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (30. Juli 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ähm ... haben wir für das thema nicht einen extra fred?



Dave, hiermit erkläre ich dich zum northern lights Thread-Reinhaltewart ehrenhalber mit Sternchen, da du dir besondere Verdienste um die Bewahrung der Themenreinheit in ortographisch eindeutig benannten Threads des Nordschwarzwald Unterforums des IBC erworben hast ... habe auch schon reumütig gewechselt .... schluchz .... nicht hauen ....


----------



## dave (30. Juli 2005)

... dabei habe ich meine antwort aus dem BM-thread auch spontan hier gespostet!


----------



## Froschel (10. August 2005)

am Sonntag wäre mal wieder eine gediegene Pfalzrundfahrt ans Weinbiet, Kalmit oder Bad Dürkheim angesagt. 
Falls ein größeres aufbegehren Richtung Nordschwawa aufkommt könnte ich mich auch für diese hinreissen lassen (Forbach od. Bad Herrrenalb).

Abfahrt So  9.30Uhr in KA

mit den ganzen Standartwerten (ca.1000Hm 30-40Km)

schaumamal was zusammenkommt

bis denne 
gruß 

            Der Froschel


----------



## Kelme (10. August 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> am Sonntag wäre mal wieder eine gediegene Pfalzrundfahrt ans Weinbiet, Kalmit oder Bad Dürkheim angesagt.


Nicht das Weinbiet und die Gegend nördlich des Taleinschnitts des Speyerbachs auf der Höhe von Neustadt in Richtung DÜW.
Aus gut unterrichteter Quelle verlautet, dass sich am Wochenende eine nicht geringe Zahl von glattrasierten Freunden des Marathons-MTB-Spochts in der Stadt des Weines versammelt. Zweck der Versammlung ist das Befahren einiger Wege und Pfade zur Mehrung des eigenen Ruhmes und Füllung des Geldbeutels im Falle des Sieges (was den wenigsten gelingt, aber viele zahlen dafür).


Kelme


----------



## Froschel (10. August 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das Weinbiet und die Gegend nördlich des Taleinschnitts des Speyerbachs auf der Höhe von Neustadt in Richtung DÜW.
> Aus gut unterrichteter Quelle verlautet, dass sich am Wochenende eine nicht geringe Zahl von glattrasierten Freunden des Marathons-MTB-Spochts in der Stadt des Weines versammelt. Zweck der Versammlung ist das Befahren einiger Wege und Pfade zur Mehrung des eigenen Ruhmes und Füllung des Geldbeutels im Falle des Sieges (was den wenigsten gelingt, aber viele zahlen dafür).
> 
> 
> Kelme



jou, gut zu wissen, nicht dass man da noch in die falschen Kreise gerät   


-_-


----------



## han (10. August 2005)

Hi froschel, die Pfälzer Fraktion zieht es Sonntag ins benachbarte Hessen zur Burg Frank en Stone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (11. August 2005)

wär ja schon mal interessant, aber die Anfahrt is mir dann doch etwas zu weit.


-_-


----------



## juergi66 (12. August 2005)

Hat noch jemand Lust auf ne Kalmittour am SO?

Tobmaster und ich wären dabei!


----------



## Froschel (12. August 2005)

da hier aus KA keiner mitfährt(Fahrgemeinschaft) werd ich mich in den nahegelegenen Schwarzwald verziehen.


-_-


----------



## Wooly (12. August 2005)

was wie und wo? Ich komme erst Früh Sonntagsmorgens aus Konstanz zurück, aber vielleicht komme ich ja mit wenn ich mich motiviert bekomme


----------



## Froschel (13. August 2005)

kannst mich ja dann morgen früh mal anrufen wenn du einen heftigen Motivationsschub bekommst und mit willst.

Bis denn


-_-


----------



## Froschel (15. Oktober 2005)

werd morgen SO im letzten Loch der Pfalz Radeln gehen (bei Bad Bergzabern). Wird eher CC-mässig sein, sind aber auch ein paar nette Trails dabei.

Auf jeden Fall werden dort kaum karierte Hemden zu sichten sein, und man kommt meines erachtens an der schönsten Aussicht in der Pfalz die ich kenne vorbei.

Abfahrt SO 1000Uhr Parkplatz Mäc Donaldo Mühlburg



-_-


----------



## knoflok (15. Oktober 2005)

jippie - rechner tut wieder... 


@froschel: wie schauts morgen aus? ich hab nen twingo im angebot. soll ich den mitbringen? und bis wann möchtest wieder in ka sein?  

Grüße
markus


----------



## rohstrugel (15. Oktober 2005)

@froschel
und vergiss deinen Helm nicht ...


----------



## eL (15. Oktober 2005)

ich hab die arbeit und ihr das vergnügen .. oder wie ging der spruch nochmal?

wie auch immer ..droppt ne kante für mich mit

eL


----------



## Froschel (15. Oktober 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> jippie - rechner tut wieder...
> 
> 
> @froschel: wie schauts morgen aus? ich hab nen twingo im angebot. soll ich den mitbringen? und bis wann möchtest wieder in ka sein?
> ...



wir könne mit meinem Passat fahren, der passt besser.
du weisst ja schon inzwischen, alle Zeitangaben die ich mache sind rein konstruiert und nicht in der Wirklichkeit zu gebrauchen. Ich sag dann einfach mal 18.00Uhr.


@Strohkugel: ich nehm inzwischen immer nen großes Handtuch mit zum Radeln, das bind ich mir dann immer um den Kopf wenn ich den Helm mal vergesse, kann ich dir übrigens nur empfehlen.

@eL: das mit der Arbeit is doch bloss ne Faule Ausrede, da steckt doch bestimmt was anderes dahinter......  



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (15. Oktober 2005)

ist noch platz für mich ? habe zeit und würde mitkommen, aber wie der großteil weiß kein auto und keinenn plan wo ihr hin wollte, da ich ja exilberliner bin ... 

greetz


----------



## knoflok (16. Oktober 2005)

@froschel: 
schlechte nachrichten; wache heute morgen auf, und mein kreuz ist irgendwie verbogen... sprich mir sticht es bei jedem schritt hinten rein.

bin am wärmen und hoffe es hilft ein wenig...

der nl-welnessabend ist noch zu lange hin... 

muss dich leidergottes alleine losschicken; ich muss wieder drinsitzen bei so geilem wetter. die welt ist ungerecht.

markus


----------



## eL (16. Oktober 2005)

nene froschel ..... ick bin eben heim von arbeit   

aber nächsten sonntag gehts wieder in die pfalz   

knoblauch du simulannt du!!! oder iss der canyon wieder entzwei?? 

eL


----------



## knoflok (16. Oktober 2005)

nixx simulant;

bei solchem wetter ist es nur schwer möglich mich in der wohnung zu halten; aber es ging nicht. 

canyon geht wieder; bremse hatte sich letzte woche aber trotzdem verabschiedet ) )

kreuz geht immernoch nicht richtig, werde morgen den hernn onkel doktor aufsuchen... 

viele grüße
knofi


----------



## eL (17. Oktober 2005)

watt war den nu wieder mit der bremse los???

eL


----------



## knoflok (17. Oktober 2005)

hatte massiv luft gezogen; aber keine ahnung wo; auf jeden fall war plötzlich der druckpunkt weg, und gebremst hats auch nimmer; also keine ahnung was es war und wie die lust reinkam (also rad lag nicht auf der seite...) naja; geht wieder. 

haste pm nicht gelesen? 

gruß
knoflok


----------



## eL (17. Oktober 2005)

kauf dich gescheite bremse zum bleistift Hope M4

wegen pm bin ich noch im entscheidungsfindungsprozess was nach dem drittenzäpfe zusehends schwerer fällt.

iss et dringend??

eL


----------



## Froschel (17. Oktober 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> @froschel:
> schlechte nachrichten; wache heute morgen auf, und mein kreuz ist irgendwie verbogen... sprich mir sticht es bei jedem schritt hinten rein.
> 
> bin am wärmen und hoffe es hilft ein wenig...
> ...



na dann mal gute Besserung, schick mir mal deine Händy Tel per PM damit ichs nächste mal mal nachfragen kann.

Bis denne

-_-


----------



## superjoga (27. Oktober 2005)

sonntach palz. abfhart in karslru uhm 10ur am fereinshaim vom mauntenbeikclub. battstrasse XX. (gans hinten halt).
wer n auto hat bitte mitbringen weger mitfahrgelgenhaiten.
faren nach neustadt oda maikamma. von da aus dann hoch in den walt.
zwischendrinn mindesthnes auch ma ne hüte.

tshcüss

@el, komm doch bitte mit, blondie is auch dabei!?
@blond25: oder irre ich mich?
@bremsman: hehehehe. verdrehte weichteile, hehehehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (27. Oktober 2005)

da melde ich mal prinzipiell Interesse an

wobei allerdings darauf hingewiesen werden muss, dass das Wochenende
a) mit schönem Wetter veredelt sein wird
und es
b) ein velängertes ist

wodurch 
c) mit extremem Wandereraufkommen zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> mit extremem Wandereraufkommen zu rechnen ist.



Wanderer kann man _um_fahren...


----------



## superjoga (27. Oktober 2005)

oder umfahren.....  

ausserdem deutet ein langes wochenende immer auf das ausbleiben der wanderer hin! die fahren ja dann fürs lange wochenende woanders hin zum wandern......!?


----------



## lelebebbel (27. Oktober 2005)

Ganz genau! Die Wanderer aus ganz Norddeutschland fahren übers Wochenende woanders hin zum Wandern, nämlich in die Pfalz


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Oktober 2005)

Da diese mit dem PKW anfahren um zu wandern, muß man nur die Umgebung der Parkplätze ca. 500 - 700 m meiden. 

Dahinter ist der Weg frei.


----------



## eL (27. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @el, komm doch bitte mit




nö

samstag sonntag bin ich in schopfheim bei die schwiiitzerdütsche

aber wie wäre es dienstag??? da iss feiertach und das wetter soll auch viel schlechter werden.

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (27. Oktober 2005)

bin evetl. dabei !


----------



## superjoga (28. Oktober 2005)

eben el. das wetter soll schlechter werden. deswegen ist halt sonntag angesagt..........leider ohne dich   
an alle die noch mitwollen: bitte mit auto kommen wer eins hat!! sonst könnten wir in einen engpass geraten zwecks mfgs.....

@lelebebellebe (leg dir endlich nen namen zu der sinn macht !!!): die wanderer aus dem norden sind leichter zu umfahren, die kennen mountainbiker nicht so (im norden sind die halt selten) und deswegen ist deren geistesgegenwärtigkeit nicht so ausgeprägt!!! die kriegen ihren wanderstock erst hoch (!?) wenn wir alle vorbei sind.
@mja: wenigstens EIN berliner.........  

hier schon mal die tour im überblick: http://mrull.ath.cx/homepage2/pfw/pfw01.html

ist also ausgeprägt singletraillastig........


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

ich bin Sonntag nicht dabei...
muss mich das wochenende mal ausruhen...   

außerdem kann ich immer noch nicht mithalten mit euch...   

@superjoga: lass bremsman in ruhe !!!


----------



## lelebebbel (28. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @lelebebellebe (leg dir endlich nen namen zu der sinn macht !!!)




Ha! Noch nie "Asterix schwätzt schwäbisch - d'r große Graba" gelesen?

Keine Bildung mehr die Jugend von heute...


----------



## superjoga (28. Oktober 2005)

@blondie: dann hack ich halt jetzt auf dir rum hehehe. wie, du kommst nicht mit? du musst dich ausruhen? von was? vom extremtupperpartying? der eine teil deines letzten wochenendes ist auch dabei!!! also da gibts keine ausreden......schade...................
@lelelbelebbele: dein argument mit den nordlichtern (geografische) zieht nicht!!!! das sind alles protestanten!!! und wir feiern am dienstag nen kathodischen feiertag!!! hehehe, also keine holsteiner und küstenbewohner in der pfalz. yippie aber danke noch für die erklärung zum jugendlichen. fühle mich geschmeichelt   .


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> ... der eine teil deines letzten wochenendes ist auch dabei!!! ...


???


----------



## superjoga (28. Oktober 2005)

jetzt bin ich kaputt! die eva!? darf ich da auch mal mitmachen bei so nem tupperabend?


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)




----------



## superjoga (28. Oktober 2005)

ich glaub da haste nicht aufgepasst. mädels werden von mädels NICHT schwanger!! nie!


----------



## blond25 (28. Oktober 2005)

aber wir müssen uns doch informieren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (28. Oktober 2005)

Wird die Tour schwer ? Danach entscheid ich ob ich mitkomme


----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2005)

bist du preuße oder memme?


man dooo


----------



## mjA (28. Oktober 2005)

der eL ne ne !

Kann man auch Mischungen bei Dir kriegen ?

29 Kg Preuße und 28 Kg Memme bitte, danke das wars !


----------



## Ulli1169 (28. Oktober 2005)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die Tour schwer ? Danach entscheid ich ob ich mitkomme



Ja. wird schwer ,)


----------



## mjA (28. Oktober 2005)

ok dann mach ich nächstes Jahr mit. Fahre ja erst seit 2 Monaten solche Touren. ^^


----------



## Ulli1169 (29. Oktober 2005)

Denkt an die Zeitumstellung am Sonntag !

*
Sonntag den 30.10.2005 um 3:00 Uhr.
Die Uhr wird dann um 1 Stunde zurückgestellt,
"die Nacht ist also 1 Stunde länger".
*


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Oktober 2005)

Ist schon abzusehen, ob morgen in irgendeinem verbrennungsmotorbetriebenen Kraftfahrzeug Platz für mich und mein Fahrrad sein wird?


----------



## Ulli1169 (29. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon abzusehen, ob morgen in irgendeinem verbrennungsmotorbetriebenen Kraftfahrzeug Platz für mich und mein Fahrrad sein wird?



3mfgs hats, sollte also klappen. 
und wer pünklich da ist, hat 
bessere chancen .)


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Oktober 2005)

Dann schraub ich jetzt mal wieder Klickpedale an meinen Downhillbomber und tu einen Schuss Öl in die Federgabel

bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (29. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schraub ich jetzt mal wieder Klickpedale an meinen Downhillbomber und tu einen Schuss Öl in die Federgabel
> bis morgen!



jo, bis morgen dann !


----------



## Ulli1169 (29. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schraub ich jetzt mal wieder Klickpedale an meinen Downhillbomber und tu einen Schuss Öl in die Federgabel
> 
> bis morgen!






hmmmm also unser superjoga fällt morgen verletzungsbedingt aus.
aber wir sind ja schon mal zu zweit; evtl kommt noch der eine
oder andere mit auto. wäre wg MfGs nötig.

bis dann


----------



## blond25 (29. Oktober 2005)

@superjoga: was macht dein zahn ???


----------



## Ulli1169 (1. November 2005)

die Pfalztour war auch ohne Superjoga ganz nett. Es hat sich eine 
zügig fahrende Gruppe gefunden, zu meiner Verwunderung wurde
nicht drauf bestanden an einer Hütte zu pausieren (und da waren
einige). Die Tour ging bei St Martin los, an der Mariengrotte im Nebel
vorbei, am Friedensdenkmal vorbei und hoch auf die Rietburg (nicht daß
diese touristischen Sehenswürdigkeiten jemand wahrgenommen hätte)
Von dort aus zum Kohlplatz runter, dann Richtung Hahnenschritt, Totenkopfhütte, Hellerhütte (ja, es gab viele Wandere, Hunde, Kinder, Kinderwägen etc). Ab da den Trail runter Richtung Lambrecht und über Umwege wieder zurück. Zum Schluss dann nochmal das Felsenmeer hoch um von dort eine finale DH orientierte Abfahrt zu fahren welche in der Nähe des Startpunkts wieder rauskam. Wir hatten drei Verluste (einen brillenbedingt
gleich zu Start, einen Asthmabedingt und einen wg Schaltwerkabriss).
Leider hatte ich keinen Tacho dabei. Nextes mal wird die Himmelsleiter (rotes Kreuz) ab Heldenstein mit eingebaut und die "1000-"Stufenabfahrt ab der Hohen-Loog Hütte.


----------



## lelebebbel (1. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> die "1000-"Stufenabfahrt ab der Hohen-Loog Hütte.



Yeah! Wäre doch gelacht wenn man dieses Carbonrad nicht doch irgendwie klein bekäme 

Nunja. Mein Rad bleibt jedenfalls bis auf weiteres Schaltwerksfrei... mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis ich mir so eine Runde mit Singlespeed zutraue


----------



## Flugrost (1. November 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah! Wäre doch gelacht wenn man dieses Carbonrad nicht doch irgendwie klein bekäme
> 
> Nunja. Mein Rad bleibt jedenfalls bis auf weiteres Schaltwerksfrei... mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis ich mir so eine Runde mit Singlespeed zutraue


Da denk ich ja auch schon sehr sehr lange über diese lockende Geisteskrankheit Eingangrattfahn (am besten fixed) im Falzrevier nach und scheiter immer wieder an dem topographischen Gefüge (im Geiste).

Wie lange sowas dauert? Ich glaub sehr sehr lange. (Stell Dir den "roten Punkt" von der H.Loog runter mit nem Fixie vor ... Aua!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (2. November 2005)

fixie ist grober unfung... jedoch halten freiläufe auch nicht ein leben lang. meiner ist jedenfalls gestorben.

achim da du ja schon seit jahren komplett starr durch die pfalz rollst ist singlespeed nur die logische schlussfolgerung.

eL


----------



## fez (2. November 2005)

bergrauf ist der Gang zu schwer und runter kommst du mit pedalieren nicht mehr mit... saugeil


----------



## Froschel (2. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> bergrauf ist der Gang zu schwer und runter kommst du mit pedalieren nicht mehr mit... saugeil



besser so als, bergauf keinen Gang reinkriegen und bergab mit Kettenklemmer   


-_-


----------



## fez (2. November 2005)

auch wieder wahr


----------



## superjoga (2. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @superjoga: was macht dein zahn ???


saftig schmerzen..........


----------



## Waldgeist (2. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> bergrauf ist der Gang zu schwer und runter kommst du mit pedalieren nicht mehr mit... saugeil



nimmst halt die Füß vom Pedal oder die Kette weg


----------



## superduc (2. November 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> besser so als, bergauf keinen Gang reinkriegen und bergab mit Kettenklemmer
> 
> 
> -_-



Übrigens:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 
(unbekannterweise)


----------



## Don Stefano (2. November 2005)

Wie, hamer denn scho' den 2. November?

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Froschel!


----------



## fez (2. November 2005)

ich muß mich wiederholen: so alt wird keine Sau



Alles Gute !!


----------



## lelebebbel (2. November 2005)

Froschel, alles Gute zum achzehnten! 



Mein Farrat soll nur zum Singlespeeder werden, mit Freilauf. Schon allein weil der Umbau für unter 10 Euro machbar ist, eine neue Kette, Ritzel und Schaltwerk dagegen mindestens 60 Euro kosten würden 

Fixie-MTB halte ich für ziemlich grenzwertig - man kann dann ja andere Strecken fahren als mit Freilauf damit das Spass macht, aber ich will lieber weiterhin ungestört die Abfahrten runterbrettern.
Übrigens sind mehrere IBC Mitglieder beim Wasgaumarathon fixed mitgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (2. November 2005)

froschel, 

auch alles gute von meiner seite!! 

rock on


----------



## Flugrost (2. November 2005)

Bistudas?

Alles Gute, Digger!


----------



## Froschel (2. November 2005)

danke, danke,  ihr beschämt mich zu tiefst

@Flugfrost: nein das bin nicht ich. Ich bin doch erst 18.



-_-


----------



## Flugrost (2. November 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> danke, danke,  ihr beschämt mich zu tiefst
> -_-



wirst du grünes Ding dann rot?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. November 2005)

Häppieh Börsdeh, Froschel!


----------



## han (2. November 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> wirst du grünes Ding dann rot?


nur wenn er überfahren wird   

auch von der Pfalz-Fraktion alles gute zu deinem xxx Geburtstag


----------



## Froschel (2. November 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> wirst du grünes Ding dann rot?










....ja


-_-


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

Happy birthday auch von mir.... und von Miri...


----------



## knoflok (2. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> .... und von Miri...



von der hatten wirs gestern auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

von der Miri ??


----------



## knoflok (2. November 2005)

warum so überrascht... ?


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

gestern ? was war denn gestern ??


----------



## knoflok (2. November 2005)

nixx besondres; 

war nur mit skuehnen und rohstrugel im würmtal unterwegs (nochmal    an rohstrugel für den perfekten guide)


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

ach so... ich dachte schon...


----------



## knoflok (2. November 2005)

...hast dich aber quasi verraten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (2. November 2005)

gibts fotos vom gewürme ?


----------



## knoflok (2. November 2005)

nee leider nich; da es morgens ziemlich gekübelt hatte, hab ich meine nicht ganz so wasserfeste ixus daheim gelassen... 

hätte aber sehr schöne bilder gegeben - das wetter war perfekt !! 

aber das wusste ich eben nicht ...


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

also Jungs... ich trau euch schon ein bissle was zu....   
und "kombinieren" könnt ihr ja wohl.... !!!


----------



## knoflok (2. November 2005)

man bist du mies...


----------



## Flugrost (2. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> also Jungs... ich trau euch schon ein bissle was zu....
> und "kombinieren" könnt ihr ja wohl.... !!!


nee, ich war blond


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> nee, ich war blond



ich auch


----------



## Flugrost (2. November 2005)

Der is zwar alt aber Bezahlt! (KTWR):
Eine Blondine ist in Geldnot geraten und beschließt, ein Kind zu
entführen. Sie geht also in den Park, schnappt sich einen kleinen
Jungen und zerrt ihn hinter ein Gebüsch. Auf einen Zettel schreibt
sie: Ich habe Ihren Sohn gekidnappt. Legen Sie morgen früh 100.000
EURO in einer braunen Papiertüte hinter den großen Baum im Park. Die
Blonde. Dann heftet sie den Zettel mit einer Sicherheitsnadel dem
Kind innen an den Anorak und schickt es schnurstracks nach Hause. Am
nächsten Morgen findet sie hinter dem großen Baum im Park eine braune
Tüte mit 100.000 EURO, außerdem einen Zettel: Hier ist Ihr Geld. Ich
hätte nie geglaubt, dass eine Blondine einer anderen so etwas antun
kann.


----------



## Waldgeist (2. November 2005)

und hier der nächste:
Wieso können Blondinen nicht radfahren? 





Der Abstand der Tretpedale ist geringer als 1,50 m!


----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

hä ??


----------



## rohstrugel (2. November 2005)

Froschel du alter Konabrother, alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
Bringst am Sonntag noch ein bisserl Flüssignahrung mit, dann kann man noch auf Dich 



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> gibts fotos vom gewürme ?


Konnte das Gewürme leider auch nicht fotografieren.
Meine Kamera ist momentan noch in Reparatur, hat vor ca. 2 Monaten irgendwie einen Schlag abbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (2. November 2005)

glückwunsch herr kona   

eL


----------



## Froschel (12. November 2005)

also morgen (SO) Treffpunkt in K`he MäcDonald Mühlburg 9.30Uhr für die die an die Kalmit wollen.

Treffpunkt dann in Maikammer 10.00 mit ner Herde anderen aus der Pfalz und MA und Darmstadt.

bis denne


-_-


----------



## Stefan1069 (12. November 2005)

Hi 

Ich werde mich wohl Morgen euch anschließen 

Ciao


----------



## dave (12. November 2005)

ok, denn auf zum mäcces!


----------



## lelebebbel (13. November 2005)

So, wieder daheim, und die Schmerzen haben auch schon stark nachgelassen 

Weiss jemand was vom Froschel?


----------



## dave (13. November 2005)

ne, leider nicht! hab' ihn weder auf festnetz noch übers handy erreicht. ich hoffe das liegt nicht daran, dass er im krankenhaus ist ...!

hier noch die trockenen tourfakten: 37 km, 3:32 h, 1.300 hm. und lele hat sich trotz ssp wacker geschlagen. respekt! 

interessant wäre da vielleicht auch die ungewöhnliche hebelsicherung unseres guides. bei der würde ich bestimmt nur mit knieschutz fahren ... 






und hier noch ein paar fotos ...













... wobei dieses wohl das letzte mit forschels blauen helm sein dürfte!





wegen der schmerzen im brustbereich verabschiedete er sich dann frühzeitig von uns. 

@froschel: 
ich hoffe dir geht's gut und es ist wirklich nichts ernstes! 

es sollte aber nicht bei dem einen helm bleiben! ich selber konnte mich nur zu einem schleichenden plattfuß hinreißen lassen, doch lele zeigte sich richtig solidarisch und zertrümmerte gleich noch seinen helm ...

ein weiteres highlight waren dann noch die zwei wanderinnen auf der letzten abfahrt. aber die situation kann eL bestimmt viel schöner beschreiben!


----------



## rohstrugel (13. November 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ... wobei dieses wohl das letzte mit forschels blauen helm sein dürfte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Hoffe mal das da nichts grösseres passiert ist.


----------



## fez (13. November 2005)

Was sind denn das für Sprünge, waren das die Drops am Weinbiet, nee oder ?


----------



## Deleted 10852 (13. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn das für Sprünge, waren das die Drops am Weinbiet, nee oder ?


....nee, am Kalmitmanscharo-Parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (13. November 2005)

habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert  

Er hat das Brustbein gebrochen. 
Wie er sich das gebrochen hat weiß er selbst nicht so richtig - entweder den Lenker oder Vorbau noch irgendwie erwischt, oder mit dem eigenen Kinn eingedrückt  . Zur Klärung könnt ihr, die den Sturz gesehen habt, vielleicht mehr beitragen.
Trotzdem sagt er ist er froh dass nichts schlimmeres passiert ist da er ja auch  voll auf den Kopf auch gefallen ist, der Helm hat auf jeden Fall 11 Risse.


----------



## knoflok (13. November 2005)

öööhm; upsi;

gottseidank hat der helm schlimmeres verhindert... 

auf jeden fall mal viele genesungswünsche von meiner seite!! 

viele grüße
markus


----------



## han (13. November 2005)

auch von mir alles gute Froschman    
kannst dich ja dann im Pfalz Fred einklinken


Invaliden - Flirt - Sauf - und sonstwas Fred (..und Freunde)


----------



## Don Stefano (13. November 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
> Hoffe mal das da nichts grösseres passiert ist.


Hey, das ist doch eigentlich meine Spezialtechnik!  



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat das Brustbein gebrochen.


Ich wünsche ebenfalls gute Besserung und hoffe, die Schmerzen werden spätestens in 2-3 Wochen wieder nachlassen. _edit:_ Oh Mann, das hatte ich eben so leichtsinnig hingeschrieben. Da bin ich mit meiner geprellten Rippe heute noch richtig glimpflich davon gekommen.

Als Helm ist der hier evtl. nicht schlecht.


----------



## Deleted 10852 (13. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem sagt er ist er froh dass nichts schlimmeres passiert ist da er ja auch  voll auf den Kopf auch gefallen ist, der Helm hat auf jeden Fall 11 Risse.


Hi Bernhard,
da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, sah wirklich sehr wüst aus!
Wünsche dir eine schnelle Genesung!

Bodo


----------



## Stefan1069 (13. November 2005)

Hi 

War ne tolle Tour    

Dem Froschel gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (13. November 2005)

so'n shit, also doch ein bruch!  
ich selber kann zu klärung des bruches aber auch nicht viel beitragen, weil ich das foto geschossen hatte. das original ist auch etwas verwackelt, weil ich mich in dem moment selber so erschrocken hatte. 

@froschel:
wie ist denn die prognose vom doc? wann wirste wieder fit sein?
soll ich dir zur überbrückung ein paar videos vorbeibringen? ich hab' noch mehr als die auf der festplatte ... 

@skuehnen:
und dich hat's auch erwischt?! was ist denn bei dir passiert? 
hmm ... war doch ein ziemlich erfolgreicher tag heute ...


----------



## rohstrugel (13. November 2005)

@Froschel
Wünsch Dir gute Besserung und schmerzfreie Tage.


----------



## eL (14. November 2005)

Letztens hat er uns versprochen da nicht runter zuspringen ohne sein integralhelm.... und nun legt er einen kontrollierten suizid an eben diesem felsen hin   

werd schnell wieder gesund herr kona


eL


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (14. November 2005)

Also ich hab den Stunt von Herrn Froschel gesehen und es war ein Überschlag mit Rad. Ob das mehr zur Aufklärung beiträgt ist fraglich. Mir ist jedenfalls auch die Spucke weggeblieben.

@Froschel: Gute Besserung und werd schnell wieder fit, denn der Pfälzer Wald wird dich an den kommenden Sonntagen vermissen.   

Wie schlimm ist denn ein Brustbeinbruch?


Von den Schäden an Bikern und Rädern abgesehen war es wirklich eine sehr feine Tour.

Bis demnächst


----------



## marc (14. November 2005)

@ froschel, auch aus dem "Süden" die besten Genesungswünsche oder um es auf Freireiter-Deutsch zusagen: "schau daß Du bald wieder auf dem Bock hockst"    So souverän den Kandel runter und dann das  

Halt die Ohren steif  
Gruß Marc


----------



## Flugrost (14. November 2005)

hoffentlich knackt es beim schnaufen nicht 

GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## Wooly (14. November 2005)

Mann Mann Mann ... euch kann man echt nicht alleine in die Pfalz schicken ... gute Besserung Bub !!!!!


----------



## Froschel (14. November 2005)

bis auf dass ich die Nacht nicht wirklich toll geschlafen hab gehts mir schon wieder besser. Brustbein gebrochen aber ohne Komplikationen usw.. Wie lang das dauert hab ich noch keine Ahnung werd heut Nachmittag mal zum Hausarzt und da mal nachfragen.


Vielleicht sollte man doch immer mit Brustpanzer unterwegs sein, naja oder halt nicht springen versuchen   

Auf jedenfall is mal ne weile nix mit radeln, da komm ich aber wenigstens mal wieder zum lesen   

-_-


----------



## lelebebbel (14. November 2005)

Es geht doch nichts über einen schönen unkomplizierten Bruch   
Gute Besserung!


Ist da jetzt irgendeine Art von Eingipsung oder Fixierung drangekommen? Nur mal so aus rein medizinischem Interesse...


----------



## Wooly (14. November 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man doch immer mit Brustpanzer unterwegs sein ...



Ja, dann schaust du auch wieder viel freundlicher .. ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (15. November 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da jetzt irgendeine Art von Eingipsung oder Fixierung drangekommen? Nur mal so aus rein medizinischem Interesse...



Ein Gips währe da schon sehr hinderlich, man muss ja schliesslich noch Atmen können   

@Wooly: damit hät mich dann aber die Stilepolizei verhaftet, auch nicht viel besser


----------



## fez (15. November 2005)

du wirst doch mal ein Weilchen die Luft anhalten können, als bitte


----------



## Tob-Master (17. November 2005)

Gute Besserung auch von der Pfalzfraktion 

Hab mich selbst am 13 auf der Strasse mit Fremdverschulden abgelegt und 4 Tage im Krankenhaus verbracht.   
Hoffe das ich am 27 wieder dabei sein kann!

PS: Armin brauchst du noch mein XT-Schaltwerk oder soll ich gleich ein neues Rad mitbringen


----------



## Flugrost (17. November 2005)

Eine Armada Kabelbinder wird wie immer reichen, denke ich... Ducktape und Bauschaum sind sowieso meine ständigen Begleiter...  

Dir übrigens auch gute Besserung - was fährste auch auf der Strasse Mann!






Schaltwerk is herzlich willkommen!


----------



## mikethebike (20. November 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Armada Kabelbinder wird wie immer reichen, denke ich... Ducktape und Bauschaum sind sowieso meine ständigen Begleiter...
> 
> Dir übrigens auch gute Besserung - was fährste auch auf der Strasse Mann!
> 
> ...



ich dachte wir hätten alles fest angeschraubt????http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2284904#


----------



## Speedbullit (21. November 2005)

sehr schönes pic, man beachte den gesichtsausdruck. ist das der schräg abfallende drop zwischen kalmitparkplatz und felsenmeer?

und natürlich auch von mir gute besserung.


----------



## dave (21. November 2005)

das isser!

ist eigentlich schon mal jemand die steilere felsplatte kurz oberhalb davon gefahren? ich bin nur dranvorbeigefahren. hab' aber in (trügerischer) erinnerung, dass sie recht interessant bzw. machbar aussah ...


----------



## Speedbullit (22. November 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> das isser!
> 
> ist eigentlich schon mal jemand die steilere felsplatte kurz oberhalb davon gefahren? ich bin nur dranvorbeigefahren. hab' aber in (trügerischer) erinnerung, dass sie recht interessant bzw. machbar aussah ...



machbar schon, aber dropt man dann nicht voll ins flat?


----------



## dave (22. November 2005)

ach ja, war vielleicht auch nur 'ne spinnerei.  
besser noch mal vor ort anschauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (4. Januar 2006)

war schon ganz schön weit abgerutsch der liebe Pfalz-Fred. Damit er nicht komplett erstirbt kündige ich mal für den Sonntag 8.1.2006 eine gemütliche Pfalzrunde an.
Zielgebiet Kalmit od. Weinbiet

Abfahrt KA MäcDonaldo Mühlburg 10.00Uhr

Wer mit ?


-_-


----------



## dave (4. Januar 2006)

jo, das ist doch mal 'ne idee!


----------



## aju (4. Januar 2006)

das trifft sich ja gut, ich wollte am Sonntag auch mal wieder in die Pfalz fahren. Wann und wo startet Ihr in der Pfalz?

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Januar 2006)

Ich wär auch gerne dabei. Allerdings muss ich noch klären, wie lange ich Ausgang bekomme.


----------



## Wooly (4. Januar 2006)

ich bin auch dabei, sonst muss ich ja mit dem el CC fahren ...  ... könnte mich vielleicht jemand um 9.48 am HBF aufpicken, mein Auto ist in der Werkstatt.


----------



## eL (4. Januar 2006)

feigling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (4. Januar 2006)

mausi, ich geh schon mit dir biken, auch mit Hardtail und Lyrcahöschen, aber den Schwarzwald hab ich jeden Tag ... wenn die Pfalz ruft muss man gehorchen


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2006)

ich wäre auch dabei, ich würde dann mit dem Fahrrad zum Hbf kommen da mein Auto auch noch in der Werkstatt ist....

Bekommen wir das transporttechnisch überhaupt hin


----------



## Froschel (5. Januar 2006)

@aju: sagen wir mal 11.00 Parkopalazzo Maikammer.

@Wooly+Fezy: notfalls kann ich euch dann auf dem Weg in die Pfalz aufpicken, das wäre dann so ca. 10nach10, am besten auf der Südseite(hinten).


-_-


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2006)

wir bekommen doch 3 Räder und 3 Menschen in _ein_ Auto garnicht rein.
Vielleicht hat ja Herr Kühnen Lust mich vorher abzuholen ?  
Den zeitlichen Ablauf des Tages straff zu halten würde auch in meinem Interesse liegen Stefan ..


----------



## Froschel (5. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> wir bekommen doch 3 Räder und 3 Menschen in _ein_ Auto garnicht rein.



nur eine Frage des willens


-_-


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2006)

die Axt im Haus erspart den Zimmermann


----------



## Wooly (5. Januar 2006)

Ein Spiel dauert 90 Minuten


----------



## dave (5. Januar 2006)

ich könnte ja auch noch jemanden mitnehmen! 

allerdings warte ich noch gerade auf rückmeldung von rohstrugel bezüglich sonntag. wir wollen uns eventuell noch zur kombinierten tour und alpenx-planung treffen. aus zeitgründen seinerseits würde die tour jedoch wahrscheinlich eher bei ihm in der nähe stattfinden ...  also, z. b. in bad wildbad!


----------



## rohstrugel (5. Januar 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte ja auch noch jemanden mitnehmen!
> 
> allerdings warte ich noch gerade auf rückmeldung von rohstrugel bezüglich sonntag. wir wollen uns eventuell noch zur kombinierten tour und alpenx-planung treffen. aus zeitgründen seinerseits würde die tour jedoch wahrscheinlich eher bei ihm in der nähe stattfinden ... also, z. b. in bad wildbad!


Am Sonntag wird es bei mir leider nichts ... 
Hab Dir noch ne mail geschrieben.

Viel Spass allen noch in der Pfalz.


----------



## Wooly (5. Januar 2006)

wie wäre es denn mit Treffpunkt 10 Uhr hinterm Bahnhof, und dann teilen wir alle auf die Autos auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (5. Januar 2006)

*jou das machen wir so, also nicht Treffpunkt MäcDonald, sondern um 10hinterm Hauptbahnhof.*

ist doch alles so einfach....


-_-


----------



## Wooly (5. Januar 2006)

11 Freunde sollt ihr sein !


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Januar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> 11 Freunde sollt ihr sein !


Wer kommt denn sonst noch alles mit?

Also ich habe jetzt die endgültige Zustimmung meiner lieben Frau Gemahlin erhalten. Dann muss ich diese Woche das Auto auch nicht mehr aussaugen. 

@fezini: Fährt eine Strapazenbahn von Durlach bis zum Bahnhof oder soll ich dich abholen?


OT: Hat schon jemand die neue MTB gelesen? Das Nomad ist Testsieger bei den Enduros geworden :froi:


----------



## rohstrugel (5. Januar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> OT: Hat schon jemand die neue MTB gelesen? Das Nomad ist Testsieger bei den Enduros geworden :froi:


 Immer diese getürkten Tests


----------



## Wooly (5. Januar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> OT: Hat schon jemand die neue MTB gelesen? Das Nomad ist Testsieger bei den Enduros geworden :froi:



naja aber in zwei Jahren wenn deines da ist ist es bestimmt schon nicht mehr hip ...


----------



## aju (5. Januar 2006)

@froschel: danke, dann bin ich am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz in Maikammer.

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## trailsurf75 (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier im Forum und hab mich mal ein bisschen eingelesen. Hören sich ja interessant an Eure Pfalzausflüge! In der Ecke war ich noch nicht, bin eigentlich eher im Schwarzwald zu treffen, aber immer offen für neues Gelände...

Kann man sich bei Euren Touren mal mit einklinken? Würd mich freuen.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Cunelli (5. Januar 2006)

Hmm, also wenn das eine Einführungsrunde für Karlsruhe-Greenhorns wird, bin ich auch dabei, falls noch jemand ein Plätzchen frei hat.  

Was fahrt ihr denn so? Kommt man da hinterher mit nem Tour-Hardtail? 

Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## knoflok (6. Januar 2006)

HAlloli Jungens;

nachdem mich eL ja wiedermal (...man ist es ja so langsam gewohnt...) sitzengelassen hat, würde ich mich auch anschließen, sofern ich rechtzeitig in Karlsruhe bin. 
Bin dann halt mit meinem nerve am Start - sollte aber trotzdem passen  

Grüße

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo trailsurf75 und Cunelli,

natürlich dürfen alle mit, die ein Fahrrad mit zwei Rädern haben. Ob vorne oder hinten oder überall gefedert oder 80 oder 180mm ist uns egal. Wir nehmen Rücksicht auf Rekonvaleszente und fahren bergauf sehr gemütlich. Beim bergab fahren darf es gerne mal ein wenig technischer sein, wobei alle schwierigen Stellen ohne Lebensgefahr zur Not auch getragen werden können und eher vereinzelt auftreten. Deswegen wird Keiner dumm angemacht oder ausgelacht. Natürlich warten wir, bis die Truppe wieder zusammen ist und auch der letzte Nachzügler ausreichend verschnauft hat (meistens  ). Knallharter Rattspocht ist glaubich ne andere Truppe. 

Wg. Mitfahrgelegenheit gibts momentan etwa 3 PKW, die mit je 2 Personen beladen werden können. Zur Not kann ich auch 3 Räder mitnehmen und eine Person muss sich beim dave oder Froschel ins Auto mit reinquetschen.

Also Jungs, falls ich da etwas falsch dargestellt haben sollte, meldet euch oder schweigt für immer.


----------



## Wooly (6. Januar 2006)

naja, man sollte ihnen noch sagen das wir andauern Pausen machen um kleine Schwätzchen zu halten ... was Hobbyrennfahrer mit Tageskilometrleistungsambitionen noch immer in kürzester Zeit zurmürbt hat ... und dann natürlich die Blähungen von Bernhard ... aber sonst ist alles cool ne ...


----------



## Cunelli (7. Januar 2006)

Na das hört sich doch gut an! Wenn ich also die Zeit finde, bin ich auch um 10 hinterm HBF Karlsruhe. 

Bis denn! 
Phil


----------



## trailsurf75 (7. Januar 2006)

Schön, dann werde ich mich morgen zu Euch gesellen. Fahren ist kein Problem, bei mir passt auch noch jemand rein.
Wo genau trefft Ihr Euch hinterm Bahnhof, der Parkplatz ist ja schon ziemlich groß? Vielleicht kann mir ja noch jemand eine Handynummer per Mail schicken.

Danke und bis morgen
Sascha


----------



## Wooly (7. Januar 2006)

trailsurf75 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau trefft Ihr Euch hinterm Bahnhof, der Parkplatz ist ja schon ziemlich groß? Vielleicht kann mir ja noch jemand eine Handynummer per Mail schicken.



Habe dir mal meine Handynummer PM´t, ich steh da irgendwo am Ausgang rum.


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Januar 2006)

trailsurf75 schrieb:
			
		

> der Parkplatz ist ja schon ziemlich groß


So groß jetzt auch wieder nicht, dass man drei Autos mit sechs bikern übersehen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1069 (7. Januar 2006)

Hi @ all

Werde mich wohl auch euch anschließen . Ich war ja schon lange nicht mehr in der Pfalz . 
Sollte ich nicht rechtzeitig um 11 Uhr da sein fahrt ohne mich los . Ich bin heute Abend auf Party und das könnte auch schief gehen .     +:kotz: 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## dave (7. Januar 2006)

ja, cool, sieht nach 'ner fetten truppe aus! 
hoffentlich bin ich bis morgen fit. hab' heute mal die heidelberger trails befahren können und war gestern eigentlich schon in der pfalz. aber das hat ja nur lust auf mehr gemacht!


----------



## fez (7. Januar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ..wobei alle schwierigen Stellen ohne Lebensgefahr zur Not auch getragen werden können und eher vereinzelt auftreten. Deswegen wird Keiner dumm angemacht oder ausgelacht.


 
Warum bekommt eigentlich der arme Keiner immer alles ab ?

Zurück zum Thema: Stefan - kann meine Bestie mitfahren ?


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bekommt eigentlich der arme *Keiner *immer alles ab ?
> 
> Zurück zum Thema: Stefan - kann meine Bestie mitfahren ?




Weil *niemand *es gesehen hat


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Januar 2006)

Mich stört die Bestie nicht. Angela meint, sie muss halt im Fußraum bleiben.

Bis morsche.


----------



## Wooly (8. Januar 2006)

Kinners,

war wie immer eine sehr schöne Tour, Photos sobald die Gallerie wieder geht.


----------



## dave (9. Januar 2006)

ich hab' schon was online! 
http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/search.php?search_keywords=2006-01-08&order=image_name&sort=ASC


----------



## Wooly (9. Januar 2006)

ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## fez (9. Januar 2006)

warn netter Tag - und ich bin froh dass ich euch mit meiner tollen Mütze so beeindrucken konnte.


----------



## lelebebbel (9. Januar 2006)

Hübsche Fotos 






Wie, ganz konservativ mit beiden Füßen auf den Pedalen? 

Nächstes Mal bin ich auch wieder am Start

[insider]Aber der Sonntag ward nicht umsonst geopfert, hab dafür heute in der 2. MKL Projektsitzung volle Punktzahl in allen Kategorien bekommen   [/insider]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailsurf75 (10. Januar 2006)

Schöne Bilder! Hat mir viel Spass gemacht mit Euch!

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Cunelli (10. Januar 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> [insider]Aber der Sonntag ward nicht umsonst geopfert, hab dafür heute in der 2. MKL Projektsitzung volle Punktzahl in allen Kategorien bekommen   [/insider]


[insider] Respekt!
Bin erst in zwei Wochen dran, bis dahin gilts noch einiges zu tun [/insider]

@all: 
War in der Tat ne super Tour, ich fahr sicher auch wieder mit. 

Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## fez (10. Januar 2006)

MKL - die Klassenlotterie ?


----------



## Cunelli (10. Januar 2006)

Net ganz: MKL = MaschinenKonstriktionsLehre
An Lotterien wär ja bei uns in der Gegend eher die SKL angesagt


----------



## dave (10. Januar 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, ganz konservativ mit beiden Füßen auf den Pedalen?



Jo, richtig 'Old School'! Auf die One-Footer-Landung vom letzten Mal hatte ich beim harten, vereisten Boden erstaunlicherweise doch keine Lust ...


----------



## Froschel (14. Januar 2006)

also hier nochmal hoch offiziell,

Treffpunkt SO MäckDonald Mühlburg 10.30Uhr

dann ab in die Pfalz



-_-


----------



## lelebebbel (14. Januar 2006)

ich melde hiermit mal meine Teilnahme an dieser Geländeradsportveranstaltung an


----------



## knoflok (14. Januar 2006)

melde mich ab; Jan kommt auch nicht mit...

fahre morgen nur was kleineres... vllt. mit Stefan wenn er sich noch meldet  

Viele Grüße und viel Spass


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Januar 2006)

ok, wie mir eben klargemacht wurde muss ich morgen wohl doch noch was sinnvolles tun 

Also noch sinnvoller als Mountainbiken in der Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1069 (15. Januar 2006)

So 

Ich hab die Fotos vom 8.1 jetzt in meiner Galerie . Wenn einer ein Foto in orginaler Qualität haben möchte einfach kurze PN mit Email Adresse schicken . 

Ciao
Stefan


----------



## eL (15. Januar 2006)

um es hier in aller öffentlichkeit nocheinmal kundzutun!!
Nein wir hatten keine spikereifen aufgezogen.
Und auch die häufigen kapitalen stürze taten nicht im geringsten weh.


eL ... reibung kann so schön sein


----------



## Wooly (15. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> um es hier in aller öffentlichkeit nocheinmal kundzutun!!
> Nein wir hatten keine spikereifen aufgezogen.
> Und auch die häufigen kapitalen stürze taten nicht im geringsten weh.
> eL ... reibung kann so schön sein



is klar .. die Eisenschweine müssen mal wieder flennen ... als ob das im Elsass nicht schon genug gewesen wäre ...


----------



## knoflok (16. Januar 2006)

Wie? 
eL war dabei? 

na wenn ich das gewusst hätt...


----------



## eL (16. Januar 2006)

wooly du verstehst mich mal wieder überhaupt nicht.

knofi du solltest nicht immer überstürzt absagen.


----------



## knoflok (16. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ...biete: Fox Float RL 165mm Fox Vanilla 165mm satz Hügi 240 schwarz auf 517/618 satz HS33 schwarz Fatty DL 80mm schwarz canti/ disk...



ich glaub eL hört bald auf mit Radfahren... hat ja bald alles verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (11. Februar 2006)

also für die Kurzentschlossenen unter euch , morgen ( SO ) 10.20Uhr Abfahrt MäcDonaldo Mühlburg. Dann Richtung Kalmit, dort ein paar Pfalzen treffen.


-_-


----------



## mjA (11. Februar 2006)

wo ist der mc doof? ich würde mitkommen! muss man da mit auto hin? wenn ja kannst du mich mitnehmen?

greetz

edit: ok habe auf der hp von cdDoof geschaut.. dürfte ich finden..


----------



## lelebebbel (11. Februar 2006)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## dave (12. Februar 2006)

ah, es geht also doch in die pfalz! ich hab' mich jetzt allerdings schon mit OZM für später verabredet. na, vielleicht kreuzen sich unsere trails ja trotzdem noch ...


----------



## Froschel (3. März 2006)

werd am SO mal wieder die Pfalz bereisen. Weinbiet oder Kalmit soll angepeilt werden.
Abfahrt wie immer MäcDonald Mühlburg 10.30 Uhr.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (4. März 2006)

Meine Kondi ist noch nicht so toll, dass ich ne Pfalztour überstehen könnte, hab ich letzes WE festgestellt.


----------



## mjA (4. März 2006)

ich würde bei entsprechendem wetter mitkommen ^^..aber des is mir grad alles zu heftig hier *bibber*


----------



## Wooly (4. März 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde bei entsprechendem wetter mitkommen ^^..aber des is mir grad alles zu heftig hier *bibber*



also der Fez und ich gehen morgen paddeln ... wir können ja dann alle unsere lustigen "wir spielen im Schnee" Bilder posten.


----------



## fez (4. März 2006)

Falls du doch Lust hast Bernhard: 10.00 Autobahnparkplatz A8 Ausfahrt Langensteinbach (wo wir uns auch auf der Innsbruck-Tour getroffen haben) Marcus, bring doch bitte vorsichtshalber deine 2. Spritzdecke mit.


----------



## mjA (4. März 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wir können ja dann alle unsere lustigen "wir spielen im Schnee" Bilder posten.



da besteh ich sogar drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (4. März 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Marcus, bring doch bitte vorsichtshalber deine 2. Spritzdecke mit.



mach ich ... das wird lustig, bin gerade in den Schuppen gestapft um die Paddelklamotten ins Warme zu holen ... da draussen ist allerallertiefster Winter .. sieht aus wie Weihnachten ...


----------



## Froschel (17. März 2006)

werd am SO wieder in die Pfalz aufbrechen. Wird allerdings ne etwas längere Tour werden.

Fahr 10.30 MäcDonald Mühlburg los.

jemand dabei ?


-_-


----------



## lelebebbel (17. März 2006)

Da sag ich nicht nein

also ja

also ich bin dabei


----------



## Cunelli (17. März 2006)

Was heißt denn längere Tour? Und hättet ihr noch etwas Platz für einen Kurzentschlossenen?


----------



## knoflok (17. März 2006)

kann leider nicht mitkommen. 
Liege seit montag mit einer dicken Grippe zuhause rum... hoffentlich nächstes WE wieder. 
Viel Spass...
knofi


----------



## Don Stefano (17. März 2006)

Lange Tour hatte ich letzten Sonntag erst, also fahr ich dieses Wochenende nur kurz im SchwaWa.

Hoffentlich gibts ordentlich Schnee und sonstiges Schei$$wetter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





+


----------



## eL (17. März 2006)

soll am we aber frühling werden... plusgrade im zweistelligen dezimalbereich....

also ich überlege noch..... 
frosch was heißt längere tour? 31km und 1001hm?


----------



## Froschel (18. März 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> frosch was heißt längere tour? 31km und 1001hm?



genau so hab ichs mir gedacht, können allerdings auch 1002Hm werden.


-_-


----------



## Froschel (18. März 2006)

muss für morgen leider absagen, Erkältung meiner Frau hat sich verschlimmert.

viel spass euch beim radeln morgen


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (18. März 2006)

Dann pfleg sie! 
Viele Grüße an E und GUTE BESSERUNG!

hoffentlich schaffstes mal wieder aufs Rad - wirst ja irgendwann noch dick


----------



## lelebebbel (18. März 2006)

Ouh, Erkältungen kann ich garnicht empfehlen, die sollen ja echt schlecht für die Gesundheit sein.


Unter diesen Umständen fragt sich nun allerdings, ob die Verbliebenen morgen überhaupt bis in die Pfalz vorstossen können? Rein fahrzeugmäßig betrachtet.


----------



## Cunelli (18. März 2006)

Hmm, ja allerdings. 
Ich dacht schon das Geheimnis um den bikenden Kommilitonen würde sich morgen endlich lüften 
Ansonsten werd ich halt mal die heimischen Wälder wieder beglücken.

Gruß, 
Phil


----------



## Wooly (2. Oktober 2006)

So, nun die Bilder vom Sonntag ... sorry ging nicht schneller, wie auf der Tour schon zu ahnen habe ich seit Sonntag Nacht die massive Kotzerei am laufen ... lääcker  

http://www.pbase.com/marcusthiel/pfalz_01062006

Aber dem Bernhard war ja auch schon ganz schlecht ...


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Oktober 2006)

Danke Wooly für den harten Einsatz. Hat mal wieder ne Menge Spaß gemacht mit euch in de Palz.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## dave (3. Oktober 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Danke Wooly für den harten Einsatz. Hat mal wieder ne Menge Spaß gemacht mit euch in de Palz.



Auf jeden Fall!  



> Gute Besserung!



Auch von mir! 



> Aber dem Bernhard war ja auch schon ganz schlecht ...



Deshalb muss er doch die armen Pilze nicht so anbrüllen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (3. Oktober 2006)

Dank dir Wooly für die genialen Aufnahmen  Bestellung kommt gleich ... 

Hat suuuper Spass gemacht am Sonntag - auch wenn ich Abends und am Montag relativ fertig war.

Gute Besserung dem Jörg.

Grüße
MArkus


----------



## Wooly (3. Oktober 2006)

ihr seit ja gar nicht gierig ... morgens am Feiertag, und gleich die Mailbox voll ...  ... aber ich bin ja nicht so. Bernhard und ich gehen nachher erst mal paddeln, bei dem schönen Regen ...


----------



## Wooly (3. Oktober 2006)

Wooly schrieb:


> Bernhard und ich gehen nachher erst mal paddeln, bei dem schönen Regen ...



was soll man sagen, es kommt einfach darauf an:

1. eine Sportart für jeder Wetter in Petto zu haben

2. Regel: bei Sonne biken in der Pfalz, bei Regen paddeln im Schwarzwald

3. Dann haben auch Arme & Beine gleichmässig zu tun


----------



## Flugrost (3. Oktober 2006)

Wooly schrieb:


>



Ja wiie geil is das denn! ... und, Bernie, hat der Pilz Angst bekommen?


----------



## Wooly (3. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ja wiie geil is das denn! ... und, Bernie, hat der Pilz Angst bekommen?



Er ist schreiend weggerannt ... also der Pilz ...


----------



## Froschel (4. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ja wiie geil is das denn! ... und, Bernie, hat der Pilz Angst bekommen?



nein, er hatte keine Zeit mehr dazu. Hab ihn nämlich gleich verspeisst.  


-_-


----------



## Froschel (4. Oktober 2006)

Bilder sind echt klasse geworden, lohnt sich also doch ne 3 Kg schwere Kamera mitzunehmen  

-_-


----------

